# Members Funny Pictures



## Michael.

.
Have I got your undivided attention?




.​


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Michael.

.
Looks like an Indian Mr. Bean?
.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.




.​


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Michael.

.




.​


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Gagnam Style*


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Michael.

.




.​


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Pappy

Honey, we're having hot dogs for supper.....


----------



## That Guy




----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## JustBonee

That Guy said:


>



Too Funny!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## Pappy

The "Good Old Boys Club"


----------



## FishWisher

This photo was pure coincidence: I had just set up the camera for a delayed shot then remembered I wanted to put on my hat. I had just stepped into the cabin to don my hat. As my hands appeared to be over my ears, my son decided to get silly just as the camera flashed. He wasn't saying a word, and I wasn't covering my ears, but it sure looks like that's what's going on. It's one of my favorite "fishing" photos.




P.S. As silly as he may appear, he sells software to cell phone manufacturers and travels the world, literally, doing so. The company he works for is in London, and he lives near San Diego, CA. This was taken during a three day visit when we stayed at a RV resort in Rio Vista, CA on the Sacramento River.


----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## SeaBreeze

*The Good, The Bad and The Grumpy*


----------



## Pappy

Kids these days.....


----------



## Pappy

Question on photos: Sometimes when I upload a photo from my existing files, it downloads sideways. How do I straighten picture to use?  Thanks for any help.


----------



## JustBonee

Pappy said:


> Question on photos: Sometimes when I upload a photo from my existing files, it downloads sideways. How do I straighten picture to use?  Thanks for any help.



Don't know what system you are using.   My Apple has a flip/rotate option at the top of the screen.

If on Windows, here is a video.  http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Rotate-a-picture-using-Windows-Photo-Viewer


----------



## janfromflorida

Pappy said:


> Question on photos: Sometimes when I upload a photo from my existing files, it downloads sideways. How do I straighten picture to use?  Thanks for any help.


Download a free program called Irfanview, from Irfanview.com.  It is the best little graphic program I ever found and really easy to use.  One you get it all you have to do is click your pic and hit control R or control L, depending on which way you want to turn.  It will do everything you want to do with a pic, like resizing, etc.


----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## That Guy

Pappy said:


> Question on photos: Sometimes when I upload a photo from my existing files, it downloads sideways. How do I straighten picture to use?  Thanks for any help.



Not to worry.  I just either tilt the computer screen sideways or lay on my side to view the photo...


----------



## Pappy

That Guy said:


> Not to worry.  I just either tilt the computer screen sideways or lay on my side to view the photo...



Now I say to myself....Self, why can't you be a little smarter and come up with these answers. Guess I'll never get it. Of course, all I have to do is lay sideways. Only problem, I'd probably fall asleep.


----------



## Pappy

You guys supply the grease and I'll deliver the pizza. As far as the muggings go, plenty of delivery men getting held up. Note: I can only carry three at a time.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## FishWisher

Women in short skirts are for something wonderful, fer sure, but not for fishing boats. Lookit' her - already busted up the boat and didn't even get smelly yet!


----------



## That Guy

FishWisher said:


> Women in short skirts are for something wonderful, fer sure, but not for fishing boats. Lookit' her - already busted up the boat and didn't even get smelly yet!



She does a wonderful backward dance, though. I was hopin' they would both go ass over tea kettle into the water . . . _pièce de résistance._


----------



## SeaBreeze

Pappy said:


> Question on photos: Sometimes when I upload a photo from my existing files, it downloads sideways. How do I straighten picture to use?  Thanks for any help.



I've never uploaded a photo to the forum, and had it turn sideways.  I have an ACDsee program on my computer from my camera, and that has an editor rotate feature if I take a picture with the camera turned sideways.  I know...no help.   PS:  always enjoy your signatures!


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## That Guy




----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## That Guy




----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## That Guy




----------



## Pappy

Here Doc.....


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Pappy

The makings of a future tough cowboy.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Pappy

Please obey the sign.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Michael.

.
How would you book a table at this restaurant?

Is that the Fu K**g Restaurant?





.​


----------



## That Guy




----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## That Guy

I had a friend who named his dog "Dammit" so he could yell at the top of his lungs, "DAMMIT, come here!" and "DAMMIT, sit."


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## That Guy




----------



## janfromflorida




----------



## That Guy

janfromflorida said:


> View attachment 1087



Too true, Jan.  Too true . . .


----------



## That Guy




----------



## JustBonee

That Guy said:


>




OOOoowwwww ..  Gross!


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Pappy

I dare you....


----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## That Guy




----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## Pappy

And tonight's winning Megaball number is.........


----------



## JustBonee

Pappy said:


> And tonight's winning Megaball number is.........



That picture is any Saturday night at my Grandparents house in the 40's-50's. 

Looked twice to see if I recognized anyone in that picture .. lol


----------



## BurgerBoy




----------



## BurgerBoy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## Pappy

I' m all for it.....


----------



## That Guy

Hmmm.  Nothing happened when I attempted to add funny picture.
Well . . . guess that's funny.  Joke's on me.


----------



## Michael.

.
Do not upset the guy in charge of the JCB?





.​


----------



## Michael.

.






.​


----------



## Michael.

.
What happened to Doug?





.​


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## BurgerBoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2xnWYx8YK8


----------



## BurgerBoy




----------



## BurgerBoy




----------



## terra




----------



## Jillaroo




----------



## Jillaroo

mg:


----------



## terra

ooooooooh... aaaaaaaah....  I can feel his pain !


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Pappy

Keeping things well oiled.....


----------



## terra




----------



## Jillaroo

How to ask her for a date:
Gently touch her hand and
show her that you care.


----------



## terra

Love it !.......


----------



## Michael.

.






.​


----------



## Pappy

Why I do not go on rides....


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Phantom




----------



## Michael.

Picture of a car in a foreign country with a chain (and lock) attached at the rear of the vehicle.

The chain has a security function as the owner has locked it to nearby railings.








.​


----------



## Michael.

.





.
Picture of  'DATA' the Android

with caption

"It's funny how you think I care"​


----------



## Pappy

Where's Johnny?


----------



## Jillaroo

_Love the pics very funny   _  :lofl::lofl::lofl:


----------



## Michael.

.

Johnny is missing again?

.

Kid on the Torch of 'Statue of Liberty'





.​


----------



## Pappy

Good one, Michael.


----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## Michael.

jeffery 53 said:


>


     ......




.


----------



## Michael.

.

This one arrived this morning.
 It looks like a classic case of photo manipulation?

Why would they require two sets of controls?

*
It does look a little futuristic?

*Tandem Mobility Scooter





.​


----------



## Pappy

And then there is this truck: Be sure to stop both ways.


----------



## Michael.

What a great caption

'Stool Bus'






.​


----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## Archer




----------



## Archer




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## SeaBreeze

*The "FACE"*


----------



## Pappy

You no stay all day.


----------



## LittleJ




----------



## Michael.

SeaBreeze said:


>





Great picture


----------



## Pappy

Stunt Nazis.....


----------



## Pappy

Thank God......


----------



## LittleJ




----------



## dbeyat45

My kind of nature reserve ....  



Emerald, Central Queensland.


----------



## dbeyat45

Falcon nesting in a tree - nature photography:

http://i.imgur.com/YW6Fufm.jpg


----------



## SeaBreeze

Funny one dbeyat45!


----------



## Michael.

Golden Oldie


.​


----------



## Pappy

Really....


----------



## Michael.

.

Is my %$&% too big for this bike?


.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Jillaroo

_Good one Michael, have you noticed the woman in front it looks like the arse is missing on her pants_:lofl::lofl:


----------



## Pappy

One bullet Barney.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.


----------



## Michael.

.



.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## dbeyat45

*Job Satisfaction*


----------



## dbeyat45

*New Stealth Fighter*


----------



## dbeyat45

*Scotty. NO !!!*


----------



## Jillaroo

_*HaHa *_


----------



## Michael.

.



.


----------



## Pappy

Betcha it is not ice tea......


----------



## Michael.

.

This explains everything?


.​


----------



## Michael.

.

Would you believe it?





.​


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Jillaroo




----------



## Diwundrin

Nascats


----------



## Pappy

I need this club.....


----------



## Diwundrin

Send the address! :rofl:


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

Dontcha hate when that happens?


----------



## Jillaroo

:lofl::lofl::lofl:


----------



## Pappy

No contest.....


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Jillaroo




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

Wales stupid.....


----------



## Diwundrin




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Jillaroo




----------



## Jillaroo




----------



## Jillaroo

:eeew::eeew:


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Diwundrin

Cute pun.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

Perhaps this explains it......


----------



## Bee




----------



## JustBonee

Pappy said:


> Perhaps this explains it......



So that's what's going on in DC ..


----------



## Pappy

Late night again.....


----------



## Pappy

Emergency.....


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

Lol.....


----------



## Diwundrin

_Helloooo Ladies. _


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

Wishful thinking.....


----------



## Diwundrin

Camouflage


----------



## Michael.

.

All I could see was...

*T**ime **a**nd **R**elative **D**imension **i**n **S**pace
.
*​*.*


----------



## Diwundrin

Who?


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Diwundrin

An old favourite, just found it again, so in case anyone missed it.....


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

I'm sorry I asked......


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Diwundrin




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.
Harry the Biker


.​


----------



## Michael.

.

Doing the rounds again



.​


----------



## Anne

View attachment 3407


----------



## Diwundrin

Nailed it!  :rofl:


----------



## Jillaroo

_Certainly got it right _:lofl::lofl:


----------



## Michael.

It's tough on the streets....

.



.


----------



## Ozarkgal

HAAAHAAAA..love this one!


----------



## Ozarkgal




----------



## Katybug

Family picture made recently on National Felt Hat Day....







Sorry, it wouldn't post or let me cancel...and it was so cute!


----------



## Michael.

.

Was this the picture?



.​


----------



## Pappy

If I was Eve, I think I would pack up and "leaf".


----------



## Katybug

Michael. said:


> .
> 
> Was this the picture?
> 
> View attachment 3441
> 
> .​



Michael, you're the best!  That is it!  It's called National Felt Hat Day, but I didn't see where it was held, just fascinated by it. They're so mismatched, and that's probably half the fun.  Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

..

You can guess 



.​


----------



## Michael.

.

You can guess the original words?




.​


----------



## Old Hipster

My first good laugh of the day. Thank you! 



Michael. said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 3451
> 
> .​


----------



## Pappy

Guess what he's not getting.....


----------



## Michael.

.
I love a good gimmick.


.​


----------



## Katybug

That is so funny!  Great picture and a beggar I would definitely throw extra $ to for being so clever.


----------



## Michael.

.

Over here in the UK we actually have a service called 'Meals on Wheels'

It is supplied via Social Services (at a cost) and delivered daily ready to eat.



.​


----------



## Ozarkgal

Michael. said:


> .
> I love a good gimmick.
> View attachment 3528
> 
> .​


 Looks like the agnostics and atheists are ahead


----------



## Diwundrin

That's a worry, it does seem that more atheists and agnostics have fallen for the con doesn't it?  But strictly speaking neither are religions are they? 

 ... a very clever boy.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Diwundrin

Onya kid!


----------



## Pappy

Pictures can be deceiving....It's not what it looks like. mg:


----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## Pappy

O yea...


----------



## Diwundrin

'Nails it'  :lofl:


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

What goes around, comes around.


----------



## Anne

Animal Photobombs  

http://www.buzzfeed.com/expresident/greatest-animal-photobombers-of-all-time


----------



## Michael.

Anne said:


> Animal Photobombs
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/expresident/greatest-animal-photobombers-of-all-time



That was a good selection.


Wedding Picture
Here is another one where they might need a little help from Photoshop.



.


----------



## Katybug

OMG, Anne, I would say so, but what a hoot!

I love this thread, the pix are genuinely funny!  Thx for the entertainment.


----------



## Pappy

Who did it?


----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## Anne

Some Glamour shots that make me thankful I never had one:  (do I see a guy in there, too)??  

http://www.buzzfeed.com/whitneyjefferson/12-ways-to-get-the-best-glamour-shot


----------



## Ozarkgal

Yikes...the last four or five "grannies" were really hard to look at.  What were they thinking?  How ever they were picturing themselves in their mind didn't translate through the camera!


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## Pappy

No sir. Not this year.....


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Jillaroo




----------



## Jillaroo




----------



## Pappy

Bad timing maybe?


----------



## Katybug

*What won't guys come up with next???  Clever tho....*


----------



## Diwundrin




----------



## Michael.

.

This amazing picture has passed our way many times in the past.



.​


----------



## babyboomer




----------



## Katybug

Di, that is hilarious!  And I needed the laugh, thank you!


----------



## Michael.

.

Food Landscape



.​


----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## Michael.

.

How Grapes are made



.​


----------



## Pappy

Just for a laugh.....


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Anne

View attachment 3963


----------



## Casper

_*All good .....
*_


----------



## dbeyat45

Newcastle, Australia .....



Clarification references here.


----------



## Jillaroo

:wtf::lofl::lofl:


----------



## Pappy

This would be me if I ever tried jumping out of an airplane.


----------



## Michael.

.

From our latest arrivals.



.​


----------



## Pappy

Can't help but think of Phil when I see this pic.


----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

A couple of laughs....


----------



## Michael.

.


----------



## dbeyat45

Level 7 water restrictions now in place ...


----------



## Jillaroo

:lofl::lofl:  _Recycling at it's best_


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

Granny humor......


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

For us dog lovers.....


----------



## Michael.

.

Make your own Weather Station.



.​


----------



## dbeyat45

Species Name:  Homoslackassrrectus


----------



## Jillaroo

_HaHa don't you feel like grabbing hold of their pants and pulling them up, it would have to be the worst fashion fad ever_


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

New computer?


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

You'll put your eye out, kid. For sure. Only flew twice in my life and never sat next to her.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

The shadow knows.....


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

This is gonna hurt.......


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

Working hard.....


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

Not the book:


----------



## Michael.

.

Workers at a local grape factory are demanding more pay as demand for grapes are on the increase.

They stated that it is hard work making this product.



.


----------



## Pappy

Yesterday was one of those days.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

It's finally happened.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Jackie22

Lol, Jillaroo, guilty here.


----------



## dbeyat45

Another legal eagle ....


----------



## Pappy

Amen, on the last one.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

Snap, crackle and pop:


----------



## Michael.

.



.


----------



## Pappy

A pink belt?


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## dbeyat45




----------



## Pappy

Time for an Ipad?


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Denise1952

Michael. said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​



LOL, excellent!!


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Ina

Michael,  Aaawwwww  cute, we all want to fly!!!


----------



## Pappy

This ones for That Guy.


----------



## Ina

When you choke a smurf, it pisses him off, , that and his normal blue coloring turn him purple!! :bigwink: :cart:


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## dbeyat45

Aussie men need good aim .... you can see from this picture where we have to stand (learners at the front):


----------



## Ina

dbey, I think they needed a better method, we had a janitorial company for twenty years, the men's bathrooms were always the last job anyone wanted. Even the men didn't that cleaning job..


----------



## Pappy

So there:


----------



## Pappy

Kinda like this:


----------



## Michael.

.

This is so simple, yet so genius. Perfect user experience design.
The urinals in the toilets on the Schiphol Airport site in Amsterdam, has what looks like a small fly inside of them. 
When you look closer however, it’s actually the outline of a fly, etched into the porcelain itself. 
The staff at the airport did research afterwards found that urinals with the fake flies reduced spillage by 80%! 
When a man sees a fly, he automatically aims at it. Genius.



.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

A very funny movie.....


----------



## Michael.

.

Fancy a Biscuit or a Cookie?



.​


----------



## Pappy

Heavens no !!!!!


----------



## Michael.

.

Doing the rounds again



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

What....Very, very carefully.


----------



## Michael.

.

UKRAINE CRISIS 2014

EU leaders are to begin an emergency summit to decide how strongly 
they should respond to Russia's troop deployment in Ukraine's Crimea region.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

Home Depot or the Bunny Ranch?


----------



## jeff




----------



## SeaBreeze

Cute Jeff, in a sad sorta way.


----------



## Pappy

Be very careful.


----------



## jeff




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## jeff




----------



## Michael.

jeff said:


> View attachment 5849



*A good one.*


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

Oh no.....


----------



## jeff




----------



## jeff




----------



## Pappy

Jeff.........:lol1:


----------



## Pappy

So that's where you keep your wallet.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

An alien problem.....


----------



## jeff




----------



## Michael.

.

Children are so innocent



.​


----------



## Jillaroo




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

Lesson learned.....


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.

Farming is hard work for a Chicken




.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## jeff




----------



## jeff




----------



## Pappy

Hope they don't decide to play Bingo.


----------



## Michael.

jeff said:


>





They are coming from 'Mars'

They are short of Good Looking Old People like us on SeniorsForums....





.​


----------



## jeff




----------



## Prairie dog




----------



## jeff




----------



## Pappy

Yes it is.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## jeff




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

What?


----------



## Michael.

.

 

.​


----------



## Pappy

Omigosh.....


----------



## jeff




----------



## SeaBreeze

Here's a shot of the ever ~elusive~ African weiner dog:


----------



## Ina

Sea, Someone had to much time on their hands, you think?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Yes, I think, LOL!  But that's good their time gives us a chuckle! layful:


----------



## Michael.

Doing the rounds again.
.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

At least he is honest.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

Could be any household.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.

or even the 'Hokey Pokey'



.​


----------



## kcvet




----------



## Pappy

I hate clowns.......


----------



## Ina

Pappy, Why do you hate clowns?


----------



## Pappy

Not really, Ina. Gosh, haven't been to a circus since the kids were little, and then there was Bozo the  clown on TV too.


----------



## Pappy

Complaint dept.....


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

My daily workout.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.

George Harrison
http://www.youtube.com/embed/UKAp-jRUp2o

.​


----------



## kcvet




----------



## Ina

A smart car would have a vent in it, to keep this from happening. :lofl:


----------



## Kaya

LOL at the little bubble car!


----------



## kcvet

maybe a little to small


----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## SeaBreeze

*



*


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

When you can tell that you are in a rough section of town.


----------



## Meanderer

I'm packin heat!


View attachment 6970


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Michael.

Meanderer said:


>



.

A good one.



.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Michael.

Incorrect photograph


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

Money is a little tight.....


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 7175


----------



## Ina

Michael, I'd sit on the roadside to watch someone try to ride that bike, but I'd never even be seen on it. I do miss motorcycles though. Harley's all the way.


----------



## Michael.

Ina said:


> Michael, I'd sit on the roadside to watch someone try to ride that bike, but I'd never even be seen on it. I do miss motorcycles though. Harley's all the way.



.

*I came across this one recently.
*
.
A model does her best to look comfortable and alluring on a gold-plated Harley-Davidson worth *£535,000. (897,525.43 USD)*

The bike – made by Danish motorcycle manufacturer Lauge Jensen – was showcased at the Hamburg Motorcycle Days expo.

According to the company, the special edition Harley-Davidson is the world’s most expensive motorcycle.



.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

They're big in Alaska.....


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.

It's tough on the streets



.​


----------



## Michael.

.

Otter in the water



.​


----------



## JustBonee

It's now summertime in Texas.


----------



## Meanderer

Burnout!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ina

How could you not love him? Goofy is good too. :lofl: lol:


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 7429


----------



## Michael.

.

Musical Stairway



.​


----------



## Misty

That's really unique....like it.


----------



## Michael.

.*
Do they mean puppies?
*


.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

Android Phone Call

View attachment 7520


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Honey




----------



## Michael.

Good one.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Honey

woo hoo! I dance cus I is happee


----------



## Ina

Honey, my four y/o great-granddaughter does the same happy dance. Kids or furkids they are the same world wide.:bowknot:


----------



## Honey

tell me more


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 7592


----------



## Honey

who remembers doing the chicken dance?


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 7648


----------



## Honey




----------



## Pappy

Isn't aging great?


----------



## Michael.

.

I guess he will *not be paying the fine* to have that clamp removed?



.​


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 7705


----------



## Michael.

.

Smile for the camera



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Ina

Talk about a "PROBLEM".:hitit:


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 8004


----------



## Michael.

.

*Owner with a sense of humour?
*


.​


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 8041


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.

Doing the rounds again



.​


----------



## Meanderer

Michael. said:


> .
> 
> Doing the rounds again
> 
> View attachment 8140
> 
> .​



Volume #1


----------



## Michael.

Meanderer said:


> Volume #1







.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 8355


----------



## Michael.

.
How about a Knuckleduster Mug



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 8415


----------



## Misty

*My kind of golf course *

View attachment 8434


----------



## Misty

View attachment 8435


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Misty

View attachment 8531


----------



## Misty




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Misty

Kissing Booth


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

Ummm. Need Chocolate.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

Oh my !!!


----------



## Misty

Deer Hunters Beware!


----------



## Ina

But but that guy was unarmed! :saywhat:


----------



## Misty

Ina said:


> But but that guy was unarmed! :saywhat:



Looks like I should have said "Everyone Beware," Ina :laugh: Someone in another forum was talking about Deer hunting, so I posted this picture and said the deer heard him....thought the picture was funny, so posted it here too, but didn't think about the guy being unarmed. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## Ina

Misty, Deer are unarmed too. So I guess fair is fair.


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 8680


----------



## Misty

Ina said:


> Misty, Deer are unarmed too. So I guess fair is fair.



So True, Ina :yes::lol:


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## kcvet




----------



## Pappy

Really...No wonder their men drink.


----------



## Ina

Those are awwwwful "decent" ladies. :lofl:


----------



## Pappy

Ina said:


> Those are awwwwful "decent" ladies. :lofl:



Boy, Ina. If they are trying to look mad, they succeeded.


----------



## Sunny

I think they are all men in drag.


----------



## Pappy

I have threatened to do this.


----------



## Ina

In our king size bed we use separate blankets. No more pulling or jerking. :wave:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Michael.

.

Lookalike



.​


----------



## Michael.

.

*Try to avoid side effects.*



.​


----------



## Pappy

Okay?


----------



## Misty

View attachment 8896


----------



## Misty

View attachment 8897


----------



## Misty

View attachment 8898


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 8899


----------



## Michael.

.

Golden Oldie



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 8967


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

Nana


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 9040


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 9057


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 9091


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ina

Meanderer, What the heck was that about? Looks funny though.:lofl:


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Ina

Funny. :lofl:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Misty

View attachment 9153


----------



## Misty

View attachment 9154


----------



## Ina

My Chorkie gives me that look when I give affection to our other three furkids. I wonder how we would score on reading pet facial expressions? :dunno:


----------



## Misty

Ina said:


> My Chorkie gives me that look when I give affection to our other three furkids. I wonder how we would score on reading pet facial expressions? :dunno:



That would be interesting to find out, Ina.....with my cat, sleeping would be most of her facial expressions. :sleeping:


----------



## Ina

I love kitties, but we can't take care of the litter box anymore. Hubby just doesn't want to anymore because the litter box was his chore. I not supposed to pick up more than five pounds, and all our cats lived well over twenty years. If something happens to us, my half-brother has promised to take our old dogs.:goodmorning:and afternoon.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Misty

View attachment 9181


----------



## Ina




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.

Too many weapons lying about



.​


----------



## Michael.

.

I guess if you come from Poland you will end up in a hole?



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Ina

:lol1:


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Ina

Well that makes us all "Stars". :wave:


----------



## Pappy

A little early for Christmas ones but here goes.


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 9533


----------



## Misty

View attachment 9538


----------



## Ina

Bad daddy, didn't he see her bow?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Misty

Ina said:


> Bad daddy, didn't he see her bow?



Bad Daddy not only didn't notice her bow, he didn't notice her Little Sister" shirt either, Ina. :bowknot::wave:


----------



## Michael.

.

Foot Shoes.



.​


----------



## Pappy

I like them Michael. They are in better shape than my real feet.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Yep, they're bad.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 9578


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## yogi bear




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Now that's putting the cart before the horse!


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## yogi bear




----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 9668


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## yogi bear




----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 9734


----------



## Michael.

.
Doing the rounds again.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 9810


----------



## Michael.

.

 

.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.

Progress in the desert.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

A new way to "light up a camel", for sure! HAHA!  Very funny Michael!  Reminded me of the old "pack of camel's riddle":  (While holding up the front of the pack): You're traveling in the desert on a camel, with no water, under the blazing Sun....where do you go?  (While turning the pack over to show the back): Why you just go around the corner....to the city!

View attachment 9861


----------



## Michael.

*.

It just goes from bad to worse...
*
 

.​


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 9865


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 9970


----------



## Misty

My Physical Therapy exercises


----------



## Misty

Walking Tall


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10034


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10060


----------



## Misty

View attachment 10072


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10142


----------



## Denise1952

oh my, I had a date with teeth like that, argggggggggggggg!!layful:


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10155


----------



## Misty

Meanderer said:


> View attachment 10155



Good one, Meanderer......So cute!


----------



## Denise1952

Meanderer said:


> View attachment 10155



LOL, loved this one


----------



## Misty

View attachment 10167


----------



## Misty

View attachment 10168


----------



## Misty

View attachment 10169


----------



## Meanderer

Fill er' up!


----------



## Misty

Here's a How To using that Blinker Fluid, Meanderer


----------



## Meanderer

Good solid info, Misty!  This is the brand I use.


----------



## Denise1952

LOL, you two, hilarious, so do you have any "muffler bearing" grease on hand?

I find this car, my latest, most economical, plus, I get lots of exercise, LOL


----------



## Misty

Are you in luck, Denise....here is a how to in muffler bearing. Love your car too....don't go too fast and get arrested, my Friend.


----------



## Denise1952

Oh thanks Misty!!  I will take a look, and hopefully learn all about doing this on my own.  I mean, when can you find a man when you need one LOL!!


----------



## Misty

Meanderer said:


> Good solid info, Misty!  This is the brand I use.



Wow....1,500,000 blinks...what a find, Meanderer! :holymoly:Thanks!  :thumbsup1:


----------



## Misty

nwlady said:


> Oh thanks Misty!!  I will take a look, and hopefully learn all about doing this on my own.  I mean, when can you find a man when you need one LOL!!



You're Very Welcome, Denise....Happy to help


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10259


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Misty

Waste not want not


----------



## Denise1952

LOL, that was hilarious Misty, thanks for sharing it


----------



## Misty

nwlady said:


> LOL, that was hilarious Misty, thanks for sharing it



Happy you enjoyed the picture, Denise, and thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Denise1952

Michael. said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 10443
> 
> .​


Now there's a babysitter I could feel secure leaving my baby with!!


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Denise1952

Michael. said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 10470
> 
> .​



Now that's ingenious, AND hilarious


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Misty

I'm not quite sure what this is, but it made me laugh :laugh:

View attachment 10499


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Misty

View attachment 10533


----------



## Michael.

.




.​


----------



## Denise1952

:goodjob:  This was hilarious, perfect!!


----------



## Michael.

.




.​


----------



## Denise1952

LOL, that's what I wanted to do this a.m.  Didn't get up until 10 a.m. geesh!!


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10619


----------



## Shirley

*Bwahahahahaha! *



Michael. said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10625


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10638


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10677


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## Denise1952

LOLLLLLLLLLL!! Hillarious!!!!!!!


----------



## JustBonee

Happy Friday!


----------



## Denise1952

Now there's a ruggedly handsome, unshaven devil!! LOL!! Thanks Bonnie!!


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10782


----------



## Denise1952

LOL, Jim, where "do" you find them, LOL


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10928


----------



## Denise1952

LOL, that's pretty good Jim


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## SeaBreeze

*No Thanks, The Cheese Thing Isn't Necessary*


----------



## Denise1952

Bonnie said:


>




LOL, for sure, it feels that way some times, especially for you guys up in the Northeast or just North


----------



## Denise1952

What an amazing look on his face, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Denise1952




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Denise1952




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Falcon

You got yourself into this.  Now you can get yourself out.

We bovines would never DO such a dumb thing.   HAHAHA


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 11287


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 11347


----------



## Denise1952

Oh sick, can you imagine living in a place like that, LOLLLLLLLLLL!!


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP_fB3VEKAw


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Ina

Denise, I love the picture of the little girl and her pooch friend.  I have old pics of our kids that remind me of it. Great for blackmailing the kids, especially the girls.  :wave:


----------



## Denise1952

I hear you Ina, I remember when I was a teen, my mom would bring out the baby photos, LOL!! It wasn't funny to me back then, heehee


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Denise1952

*I pointed to two old drunks across the bar from us and told my*


*friend Bob,* *"That'll be us in ten years."*








*He turned to me and said, "That's a mirror, you dumb shit."*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Denise1952

SeaBreeze said:


>



Cutest thing, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952

Alright Ken, cute cartoon, but I spent about 10 minutes trying to kill the bug on my laptop, LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!


----------



## NancyNGA

nwlady said:


> Alright Ken, cute cartoon, but I spent about 10 minutes trying to kill the bug on my laptop, LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!



Me too.


----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Denise1952

LOL, good ones KC, especially liked the giraffe, like, where you guys goin?


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx

nwlady said:


> Alright Ken, cute cartoon, but I spent about 10 minutes trying to kill the bug on my laptop, LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!





NancyNGA said:


> Me too.



I hope I made your day!!


----------



## Denise1952

LOL, that's amazing!!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 11690


----------



## Denise1952

omg, love this shot!!


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Denise1952

LOLLLL!!:lofl:OMG, I've never seen that last one before, what a hoot!


----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Meanderer

nwlady said:


> View attachment 11705


Funny Denise! No one's perfect! HAHA!


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 11790


----------



## Pappy

Not bad, and they dry them off.


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 11869


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 12026


----------



## Denise1952

Hi Tom, looks like your prowlin days are over, LOL!!


----------



## Meanderer

nwlady said:


> Hi Tom, looks like your prowlin days are over, LOL!!


They seem to have his eyes, don't they!


----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 12078


----------



## Denise1952

omgosh, that freaked me bad Jim!!


----------



## Denise1952

Oh I LOVE this Jim, thank you


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Something old, something new, something borrowed....something MOO!


----------



## Pappy

:lol1: That's udderly ridiculuse.


----------



## Meanderer

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 12082



I heard of a Camelot....but a COW LOT???  HAHA!


----------



## Pappy

Stay away from cow pies.......


----------



## kcvet

Pappy said:


> Stay away from cow pies.......



and don't eat yellow snow


----------



## Meanderer

kcvet said:


> and don't eat yellow snow


----------



## Denise1952

We are in trouble you guys are team-jokin now


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 12102


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx

Meanderer said:


>



http://

<<<<<Click Here


----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Pappy

kcvet said:


>



OMG. That hurts my knee just watching it.


----------



## kcvet

Pappy said:


> OMG. That hurts my knee just watching it.



ole jedi mind trick


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 12180


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Denise1952

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 12197



LOLLLL!! Hilarious, boy he blew that confession, LOL!!


----------



## AZ Jim

Pappy said:


> OMG. That hurts my knee just watching it.



Notice how she pulls a little lever just above the knee before she lifts it?


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Denise1952

AZ Jim said:


> Notice how she pulls a little lever just above the knee before she lifts it?



good catch Jim, I did see now that you brought it to my attention


----------



## RadishRose

WOW SB, that's one huge cat!!!


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 12217


----------



## Denise1952

Omy!!  Is that Buster Crabb?  I don't recognize the gator


----------



## Pappy

I think the animals name is Ali-.


----------



## Denise1952

LOLLLLLLLL! Oh yeah, how could I not know that:lofl:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Denise1952

Oh how precious, thank you Jim, LOL!!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Ken N Tx

Long arms needed!!
.


----------



## Pappy

:fun:


----------



## Denise1952

Ken N Tx said:


> Long arms needed!!
> .
> View attachment 12450


LOLLLLLL, here ya go Ken!!  It's a nifty NABBER!


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 12520


----------



## Pappy

:hiteachother:


----------



## Meanderer

HAHA!


----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Denise1952

OMG, I LOVE that KC, LOL!!


----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Denise1952

that was the best I've seen of these types KC, I laughed so hard!! Denise!! PS Thank you much!!


----------



## kcvet

nwlady said:


> that was the best I've seen of these types KC, I laughed so hard!! Denise!! PS Thank you much!!



the classic


----------



## Denise1952

Oh that's a heartbreaker Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Po baby, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## kcvet




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Denise1952

Now that's a winner SB, love it!!


----------



## Meanderer

Buster Keaton
View attachment 13495


----------



## Denise1952

horrible, just horrible, LOL!!  Is that the "Crooked Man"?


----------



## Meanderer

nwlady said:


> horrible, just horrible, LOL!!  Is that the "Crooked Man"?


...yep, that's him!

There was a crooked man, and he walked a crooked mile,
He found a crooked sixpence against a crooked stile;
He bought a crooked cat which caught a crooked mouse,
And they all lived together in a little crooked house.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Denise1952

Meanderer said:


>



LOLLLLL!  Oh that's great Jim, never saw one like that, heehee!!


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Denise1952

Love this one Seabreeze Thanks for sharing


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Kadee

*Cute*

Trying  posting a  Photo/ Picture, not sure if I should be making it smaller


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Beautiful blond pole dancer.


----------



## Denise1952

Ohhhhhhhh, isn't she lovely!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Dance like nobody's watching!


----------



## Denise1952

LOL, Arabesque!!


----------



## Ken N Tx

.

.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

:coolpics:


----------



## Ken N Tx

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Wet T shirt contest winner
.
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Ralphy1

:d:d:d


----------



## Denise1952

LOL, those are good, especially the last one Ken


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

awwww, poor lil' thing.


----------



## Kadee

*Out for a walk*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Kadee

*Look at sign on bus*

Look at sign on bus, involved, In a accident between a tram and bus in Dublin


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Smile for the camera now!


----------



## Pappy

Never, ever.......


----------



## Meanderer

Then.....

...and Now!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy

George Thorogood Vulture.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy

:yawning:


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Denise1952

LOL! Style by Soap, love it!

Unicorn!


----------



## Denise1952

Here's one for Seabreeze


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

nwlady said:


> Here's one for Seabreeze



Cute!  Have to try that one with my guy next bath time, LOL!


----------



## tnthomas




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

My choice.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Misty

View attachment 15111


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Denise1952

I have such a headache, anyone have an aspirin?


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy

Yup.....


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Pappy

:lame:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Denise1952

Pappy said:


> :lame:



LMAO< this is hilarious  What is my special purpose?? I do not know


----------



## Denise1952

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 15420



I'm gonna have nightmares RRmg:


----------



## RadishRose

Don't fear Denise, its only Nicholas Cage.


----------



## Denise1952

RadishRose said:


> Don't fear Denise, its only Nicholas Cage.



I sware I said that to myself, looks like Nic, LOLLLLLLLLLLLL!!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Denise1952

that is an AMAZING  photo, what timing!!


----------



## Denise1952

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 15441



Yes, of course it's John, did someone say different?? LOL


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Denise1952




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx

.

.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Misty

So Proud


----------



## RadishRose

What are the odds? LOL


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Misty

RadishRose said:


> What are the odds? LOL



The odds are pretty slim, Rose.
:lol:


----------



## Pappy

:sentimental:


----------



## Misty

Looks like they need to get someone else to put their treadmill together.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Denise1952

Misty said:


> So Proud



Oh Misty, that was priceless, LOLLLLLLLLLL!!


----------



## Misty

nwlady said:


> Oh Misty, that was priceless, LOLLLLLLLLLL!!



:iagree:   :holymoly:He must be used to playing softball.


----------



## Misty

View attachment 16338


----------



## SeaBreeze

Cute Misty!  I recently had to take in a stool sample for my cat, that would've been much nicer, lol!


----------



## SeaBreeze

This guy was taking a panoramic photo of his living room, when the cat decided to walk through.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

These towns are right up the road from me. :sentimental:


----------



## Shirley

These are all hilarious.


----------



## Misty

View attachment 16436

Who would ever guess?


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Ken. I think I dated her one time.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> Ken. I think I dated her one time.



One time is enough....


----------



## Pappy

Ken N Tx said:


> One time is enough....View attachment 16550



You're telling me?


----------



## Misty

View attachment 16587


----------



## Kadee

*Friends?*

Friends Afternoon stroll


----------



## Pappy

:magnify:


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Jingles

I hope nobody takes offense at this, but it always makes me smile!


----------



## Pappy

:grin:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Kadee

Donating Fat instead of Blood


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy

:cart:


----------



## Misty

Hare today, gone tomorrow


----------



## SeaBreeze

Awww...so cute yet so sad at the same time!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Misty

SeaBreeze said:


> Awww...so cute yet so sad at the same time!



So true, SeaBreeze.....a little sweetheart!


----------



## Misty

View attachment 17263


----------



## Misty

View attachment 17588
*Ain't Love Grand*


----------



## Misty

View attachment 17589


----------



## Misty

View attachment 17590


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

That looks like Kermit, with a migraine!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze

Keep that van door closed, lol.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Cookie

[video]http://video.newyorker.com/watch/the-new-yorker-shorts-a-single-life[/video]


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy

What?


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

:saywhat:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> :saywhat:



That's a keeper! hahaha


----------



## RadishRose

OMG SeaBreeze, that shoe is outrageous!!!
I want a pair.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Cookie

Eek!  Pretty girl, but bad hairdo.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I agree Cookie, I guess some women just looove shoes. layful:


----------



## Ina

Where would a gal wear such a hair style?  :waving)


----------



## Pappy

A couple more:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Shirley

:fun:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Falcon

SeaBreeze said:


>



Now,  Where  did I put those shoes ??


----------



## SeaBreeze

Good caption Falcon! :lol:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lara

^ haha seabreeze ^


----------



## Pappy

:holymoly:


----------



## Lara

^Good one Pappy

See Spot. See. Run Spot. Run.


----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> See Spot. See. Run Spot. Run.


 Spot on, Lara! HAHA!


----------



## Pappy

I wouldn't work here. No, No.


----------



## Lara

That guy at the water cooler needs a Bikini Wax job…oops, did i say that?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Sounds like a personal problem.


----------



## Ken N Tx

.

.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Old friends passing on the street.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## Warrigal

Good ones all. :rofl:


----------



## RadishRose

This thread always makes my day!


----------



## Pappy

Frankie helps the little woman.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

No ladies. You got it wrong.....


----------



## 3horsefarm




----------



## RadishRose

lol that one is ahead of the others!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Oh, oh......


----------



## Misty




----------



## Misty




----------



## Misty

*trump cat*


----------



## Misty




----------



## Misty




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Shirley

:lofl::lofl::lofl::lofl:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

[h=3]Alka-Seltzer: Kitten[/h]


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

This is just cruel.


----------



## Falcon

That should do it.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Edgar never could stand the sight of yolk....


----------



## RadishRose

...and that's no yolk!


----------



## Pappy

The one on the floor certainly wasn't hard boiled......


----------



## Meanderer

Hobo Habilis: (Above left) So-called caveless men, hobo habilis was a race of outcasts amid other proto humans. These scavengers lived off the discarded waste of other primitives. They often festooned themselves with signs that appealed to the spirits for aid and good fortune. Only one of these signs has been deciphered, it reads: "Will hunt and gather for food."

Meanderthal: (Above right) These early nomads were known to wander over vast stretches of the Eurasian continent. The last found remains were discovered in present day Siberia. There is evidence that they intended to cross the land bridge to Alaska. Unfortunately the land bridge had receded under the Bering Straight some thousand years earlier.


----------



## Pappy

Sorry buddy. Can't help you.....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> Sorry buddy. Can't help you.....







.


----------



## Shirley

*​Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

:woohoo1:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Shirley

How about this one?


----------



## Kadee

Dogs at the Vets


----------



## Pappy

For sure:


----------



## Shirley

Hilarious!


----------



## Meanderer

Four score and seven posts ago...


----------



## Shirley

*OMG, I just got this one! Talk about slow. *:lofl:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze

Sheep avoided a haircut for 6 years.


----------



## RadishRose

Oh that poor sheep! Now I am thinking... would all sheep naturally grow as much wool as that if for some strange reason we didn't shave it off? 

If so, they would all be sadly uncomfortable, yes? Have we genetically engineered sheep to grow more wool than originally? If we stopped wool-gathering, would the sheep evolve to having less wool?

Maybe 3 bags full?
(or is it 3 full bags?)


----------



## Pappy

A little morbid boys.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Shirley

Laughing out loud


----------



## Pappy

:sentimental:


----------



## Meanderer

Double wide!


----------



## Pappy

:wink::wink:


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 20982


----------



## Shalimar

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Pappy

Omg....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy

Oh what a predicament.


----------



## Misty




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Misty




----------



## Linda

You guys are so funny.  I had to repost a couple of these to a Facebook group I'm in.  If I get kicked off FB I'll know who to blame.


----------



## Pookie

Here are some originals I made:


----------



## Moonflight




----------



## Pappy

Guess what, Pappy?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy

Kid wants to be Charley......


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## Pappy

Deer idiots......


----------



## Misty

I could use one of these


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Dubbit


----------



## Misty




----------



## Shalimar

Too funny. I especially like the onions and the remote control.


----------



## Falcon

It's also my favorite beer.


----------



## Misty

When the kids were younger, I had put a turkey in the oven, and when everyone came for dinner, I opened the oven door, and our turkey looked just like that one, without the onions, remote and beer. I had forgotten to turn on the oven. ops1:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Misty




----------



## Pappy

Good parents.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Here`s one that made me LMAO last night. First pic was of me holding greatgrandson Luke and granddaughter Destiny holding his hand. Grandaughter in law in the background taking a quick nap,I think. She freaked out when she saw this pic-"crop me out,please!"














So daughter in law,who posted the pic,fixed it........


----------



## Falcon

Lol


----------



## Misty

Your Greatgrandson and Greatgranddaughter are adorable, Mrs Robinson.  You don't  look old enought to have greatgrand children.  Loved the crop me out picture...hilarious and perfect for Christmas.


----------



## RadishRose

too funny!


----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## Pappy

Another hand me down.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Misty




----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good Bob....


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## NancyNGA

Family outing:


----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## Misty

Come and Get Em!


----------



## Misty




----------



## hossthehermit




----------



## Pappy

Oh no.....


----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## Misty

fureverywhere said:


> View attachment 25344



Thanks for the big laugh fur.....Purrrrrfect! :lofl:


----------



## Pappy

Zap......


----------



## Falcon

fureverywhere said:


> View attachment 25344



     :lol1:


----------



## Karen99

fur...very cute and funny.  Thanks for the smile. 

:iagree:


----------



## Linda




----------



## Kadee

Was looking for others pictures and came accross this one ,


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

This pup needs a better poker tail.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Someone please help this woman.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Denise1952

LOL!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Not so fresh fish.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## fureverywhere

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxMTEhUSExQVFhUXGRgZGRcYGBgfHhwaGBgYGhgcHRwcHSggGBwlHBgUIjEhJSksLi4vGB8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGhAQGywcHBwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsKyw3LCwrLCsrKzcsK//AABEIALwAvAMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAwEBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAEBQIDBgcBAAj/xABHEAABAwIEBAQDBQMICAcAAAABAgMRACEEBRIxE0FRYQYicZEygaEUI7HB8EJS0QczYpKys HxFSQlNFNydIIWNUVUg6LE/8QAGQEAAwEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAECAwQF/8QAIhEAAgICAgMAAwEAAAAAAAAAAAECERIhAzETQVEEImFx/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwAnD5O2ptLjzvD1CQAJMd57V5h/D2p5ttt0FDitPECRKfKo/CTv5Y3i9Rzv c0gmBb5VRkeYBnFMuuEhtC5VAJtoWNhfciuLL9qOlw/Ww/IvDoxDy2U4q7aV6oaFih5TQEFXMJn51DMspdwuGYfU5KnAdTegDSQ2Vm8kn4QPrUsszRLJxL6Ss8RKtEJJ85fLgG3llJm/pRnijN0YtBQjUTxXSJSoDQprQk3HU7b10LFqzL9kyePypTbTh4oW40hla0FEJh4lKQlUk2gzI9pta7lS2YSh/WRiWsM5qbA0reDZ1IhXmSA6LHve1w88OGfJxBQpT/DwyW0lC08NTKlKWSr4DMiPTvTDMc2aUSpBcVxMbh8Sr7tQ0IaSylQNvOfuj8M706iTbPMyyV5pvGOl1MYZsuJ 6jiQ0XCD5vLcabVRiMqfl9CXQtTWHaxAHDjVxC5KLKtAbsep7Vdm/iEOYV9rS5K2Ma2AUKupwkMjtKT8ucV9/4lSh9bzYWZYwbY8ihJbdcLybi3kXvsZp1ELkCuZSEqeDuI0NtOss8Thpup5DagpUqhCRxAN6rynB8VxbQdSAhLii4hOsKDagPKNXOSdz0pg7njCncSVFSULxDDyZZUrWhttpDiNJFidChJ6zQWW5q21iX3kBSUrS G9KFWKlAo8oHl250mojTYdkiFOttKS6IdW6lr7n4gzqkuSuUTpIgbWO9eFl1bKMRxQFlhT3C4UphBGpHE1b3gGL7xyqOTZshDbHGU5xGV4hZ8ilcTj64IULAyszMbdK w2Y6sK2wUuFP2RxtaAhRTxiUaLxBiF YWoqIrZQzhHMQOIHAltKlhyUAltCWuIhU6vOVeVN4iT0oZGVLGF 0Bz7w4b7UGi2AnRYhJVqJC9rxEzRiFFpOJZOv79DSRCSQSFkOAkWHlMX5VfiMSPsxQAviDCKwoToVpKpgL1/DpsDvPztSSj7G2wbH5M42HDxwdCcOY4Qvx16Y PlRGMy84dRl3iBLqWlgt6CCpviJKTqIWAIBt FSzbNm1tr0hZccThUlGhQ0cFwKWSr4VWmAJm3WpZvmHHUuzhH2hCmipCgEt/Z9LkEi3m1WNNxiCbK30uJYLocBX9m 1BrR5dG4Tr1Tq2vEdqjjsrebDq KCEIZUDwbKLqiCJ1/swD8xNBZwjDvYdIcQtTzeF4CG9KgA4BAWHPh02 vWmWaeIQ4260OKUlvDhsFtQGtKiXdx0Cd lqFGIrYNmGGcaTilFxKhhloRHDjXxEIVJOo6Y19OVW47CLaacUl5K1NNtOKQpmBpeKgmFBdyClXLl3qvNcwbeRj0BTiC ttbSuCtU6GmxcCI8yCLkdaszLM2ltP8PiqW8yw1o4ShBaKiTqMA/Gfa1GMQtk8fki2zAfCoebaVLOmOLEKT5yFxqFrc72oN3BuLcxTLLocXhkByFNadawVeQeYkJOkQqP2udMc1ztt1UkOKCcSw41La/KlISHCJHl/btuZNVKzpTWIxOJSp13WhsNgtKTEOqVwr2jSqyiAL3p4xC2eOtqQVNlQUU6fNp0zqShW0mN43oQlQ6e1HY/Fhx91xAOlREagUmyUDY3iQRNClQJvH69TWEls0XRnMfiiVA9Ug 4FDYgAi1qvV5loM/sI/sirHmAdiKyxybOmK0KsHjuEYN0mxHamXGgjzSDt6etLsZgZpelx1qIuOkURi49BKFmubcH671EvHpbty96QYfNlHdIpnhszCrEQeVPPe1Rl42FqWOfvXoCQZ9KqU6Df9TVXEjeK0oiw95V9XtR2FS04m4SFc/wDOkpxIMGRtETReBKFD4oPqIPyoAOxGAi6faqsDilNq0qnT jXhxSkGLKT2N6JSwHbhcT2 lOgD8WjUNQN959P8qHw2O3Sr9TRbPltzpPiPKs2sTSANfwYI1AmOlVM4jTYiRXqMeAIG3eoPQelAFq8Snp9RQbr21hFSB5RQz4iaYi3UDt NVF0zFCotVnGiLelKgsKbdN/arVrJbk/vp2tzH0oZtZIsPWpr ED mNxO00UOwwr9Bb1O/P1r5JHY97VWo7 g6fo1BBtTEZfLlgptfTA R2 s0WvF6f2ZpPliuG5BMJVYnl2rS4bB3vSjqRvB6AW8YlZuI7G1fPtdL lalvIEKgkVa34VQf3hXT4rG5owD2HVuEx3oRRc1aQNR6AfnW28QYZLBQ22slR3B0mPoKtyDKATqN5v8 9Yc2K0PIAyfw 88lJXKOsc/ccvzrV4Pw6yi5TxCN9fL0pgqEQIk8k3/Q9aAxvEG5MnYfsjve596wbZj2wxJaSICG47JFDOtsrsU6e6bEfKiWMG0lPmOonc96KGBQRKbHlzHoaTsRmcfgSlKlICHUjcFI1fQXpZhcxRtp0if2SQQa2JRovKEq6EK/jSXMcvw7ita0o1DfSDf1vehOuylsUqxKdRJWoDadST QqbB4q/u1KUf3UoBHzM2pqnC4RKQSE/IBPuTJNMcK dMMNBI5qiB7nenn8BoU/6FfiS2gHsoTQWJy95AktqIHODWuYwZ3WQueYUB VSI0K0jUk9DcHsCedWpMhmARjYO1TXikquRv0rU5vkiXU640Oi5gCD69RttWKzBPCOlWoTta3yNWpComMUkE2/H8at 0I60AXrTAqPG57elMQ1SpMyFUUiFaBPMmfQfr2pGzmWn/KrXc1gogcidupH NAh6APMZ5/gKoSsDp7j86XMZgSbze9E6wenuP40xmPZdBFxWhyPMr6FX0iQe0x9DWKDpHlIKVDcGiMLjlIIVvE x3qaotOmdYYzYJjUR70J4h8epZRw2RxHVWSOQJ69BzrnasY4qwJCTR HwDXFb0glW6lEyew7da181Rs1pMbYNRKtbypUYk/w7VpsLm7TTZWVJ6ATueU9qzWMMLSn90TROX5cnEatQsYi1cN7thLYcPGbSVSSkqO5JH0vtTLE J2VNaxEwedJMd4CbDZJRO/ISKxD2BUwoob1KQd0K5dx/A1vDjjJdmTfw3jOfoNy4CLW/h9a1eR4xCwBO81xjJsqeWokoWEjYz u1dQ8B5K5PEXIQNup/hUy4knpjy1s1a2VRChrTQ68raulSRe4Me9NHEqF0n5VS0/KglYg8jTxRGT9CkYNKP5trUepE/TYVWtL6zJGlI/W1MX31lwobgadyetFtp1jSsAHnB37ipfHZWdGdViCLTVoxBd8hn1nYjaDSHxhhn2SrQlRG4IrDZb4veQ6riKCSN5/hzNHHwsJSR2x5vyAEwoAQe8X9az2c4ELBlI7 v651gmfEeOeXKW1JRMg8yPTlWqyvNHDKX0qAAuq0X2sPxpzi09gjN41C2jEkoPM3j1iqEqB3QPVPOtbmWDQoWOpJ5ischnStSQYINr1cHfZMkls8SEk7EVDEJGr/t/Or1Ai5BI7fq1QSpOoSCJSR9R2qybB1tCZkirmyQPj95o5GFCgCCdtqsVgo5fQ0AIcXh5Hm 9RyUn4h86Vv4JSfMk8RHUbj1FB5bma2jY25g7EU9bdbcOtlWlfNFIZ5keYSgtJ PVA2 FQ68ovTbKQA8np5jPtSTDvpaxAcUgpJBSsdZFlDuL/ACpk9iW0/CqVDf0UIHyJrHkTv G0JaHeKbhxKybKJN/3RsaceD17pIMA27jlSbCOcd5AOxvHZPL3rVJw4QsbCsmM0aEhaYv f1pVjvD7ZMlI9vnTDLXRyv7f4Ve/jki0EmOh qvhHvWyWSMbpi1nLEphIAm3KnqWQhABItVLAtqgTfYn6UNiH0IBdxCxIBIH7KYHTmY5n5Vpx8ddkznYU9mqEC6geoTyHes7mvjXCg6dQkdLn2Fc2zHPMRjVrQhRbZ1EQLFQndX5bRRWEwTbSPPZPWOosfma64cOSM2zRHxgslWlmx5qXBI6wBaiss8WLC9TjZKf6KjbqOUmkmADa2ypCtcSDsIuOdFNsSBy3 m/4VuvxokuTOl4PGs4hslKgocwRcdiDcUgznwVhn1BZaCVfvJtPqKwynlJWFMq0rF5QTv7xB6Vv/CnicYhKkrH3qI1gSbGwUJvBg kVzcvE479FxkEZXkLTCfKnfrf1oHN8ClSVRaKe5jiUxb37GshneagSmLW1crExE9TXFyU3RrCxa0lSGdRFlkhM9BzrOYxk6tUTNajxJmSVhtLQlIE7RA6XrPYh6QIsR71OWLsurRQ0qBXmJVdJibi0VY3iULjUIPUVHEmIPxAEHvvFxXRZlRNkSn4esG/XnRKEq6mh2nxBvEk71L7WR3pWOjmpQamlJgEGCKcYrCgJoBxG3eqAvw2dSOG NQ2nn719jU dltteoLVafiCBdQ9DS/EI3tIiKjkAV9qbH7oUfSbUPpguzr QYYIIWYERenGPzGYKYEftGw9udZrFYvhYYuk2bBVHUxb60v8H5z9pUVqTKknYmwJ2iuRRbVmrY zHHKUmNRVcCBtcx029a3uVCNOn4YCe09htFZRzCkoX5QCbkyORB2PYcq0 SrABb1TG1p6XrTiZnyDYthIIH0/IcqwvjNR4Tov5k6T6cvrBreLUFAp5jtHpWI8UYaQQrYyPn86612ZJWc38PYppsQo om 4phjX04h5CAPuza8mwk70DjMnbuFJna4/M1Yz4dUEy0tSUc4PW23z6V1wlapCcaD8rW2nGFhowCg6xFgoGx9SPwFPMUuWRySVJQpUiwJue039JoPIsiThUrdCtTigRMyTIvM/wCFXMNB3COBXMgCOwrZdUQ1exZhFtN4gpTGmYJ X VfYDHcHHIUg/FqSY2IiYvvcD2pDjcnehBUpWkbRAO8XIufne1EeG8rWp0qKioJO5MxB lYzeqZf9R1fEJWtBKFFIieXOJ5d6R4fLASVKSZ6mJPeTt6QK1 UDUkGJEfr1pZjcInXJJ3Oxt6RtXmc0N2jWEjPZlliYBSn2JP1rK4x4BzTI710PMnEpSrUQAE2mJEA8h6H2rhWY5sEvLBNyonrYmRy6Uo8d0U5Ua1OER1PWi2svQRc/U1msDm2oTKSOov/lTEZkD1rQlF5a86gkm349K8OGX3oFvMYKt7maJRmPrQUZ1WLIF6pcdBAq/E4Y6NqHDEgUIllS3NqJ8MNhWYMpJgKBHr ooRbd6qJUgh5BhbZ1pPpT70I6J4/bLeFW310 2oTWP8K4/7NiWyuyFwFXsL VR7Tv61q3c1 2NIDoEKSUkjosET2gkH5Vz/ABLITAJ1KiI6QSIV3o4UnFxLl9P0HgcWlSbKHmJsAL7CAfzpvlSSk8MkAi6TO472HSuKeA/F/CUGX1GJAQs gEH NddwmO4ihJjkFXm8fQnrUKOLJl0aFXmBQT3MEgwO471mPESFazOxjvb1mnrmIMlCt436j5bUjzhZKU3kEQPNvHOtyI9mXxbAXqEb3A69a wj6mxEEp7Rz78oqxLwISOijeLg/nU1pg3gcwRzrWDZu0j53GAhYUb6bRvbnq e1Ry7EoSgTZIuTzO3zJ3tSrM407nfr8jVbI1LKZNrD861zZCSpjHNscl5KUNghKe0R8vWqfD7ZQIA1Sb mw tULRB08vU8 tPPD6gkiQmxjbc8o61Dk32S0vRv8tQA0mwgAEep3ml2JYBJN wk0Vh3iEp8wURKSf6R lvypXnWZNog6xZW3WxkVhNL2QrszviOf5sHznfTyHef1es8/4dbWkcQF0pOocQ6jPz5dttqdYXFFxS3V8yYnpyqDHmUokxWGfpGuJk0ZbpUAEgRySABTHE4NuLoAPUWNOXsGBcc6DWm mJrO2iqMbjME4lUpMx FRQ8vnHsK3TWEjYUA/lKCZj60bC0JHGxFKl00Wq8fSgca2K2RAvdbvXmn8Iq Zr1LN6YFnh1zSVYdfco7oPL5bfOj8RkrRWeIFpNvMiIUOpHI9xSzFsSApJhaDKT R7GnuTZsHkgmyhZQO6T37dDUSuLyRcWnpi5HhNCz5HbdSBtz2o3BZjisCkFRDzItM ZMkb9QO9MsSyGzxEfCQdQHf9oVBwJU0oG4g Xrbr6UvK29jwXo0WF8bpUAVEpJ LVJBHTe3YjrR2YtuKCVJQvSoDQdJEk3tPUVgPBmGQt0IcukphIVvAm3ciRXWvFGOS0MMnfykgDqAnSa6kicFa/pn8P4dxhtwjvI1FI9edqbYfwhiCPO4hI6XVH0g0TgPErp3CSkbE7mmOGxzzgVHMnltbYVWwcZi1rwIgqlx0qF7BIHp8qh/4CAkh28z8P03pljcRiEFKgLc7D0pQrxC LlfM2hP8KexKD9MGf8EPDzIcbVNiDKZ6cjFZzE4w4fElhYJdSRAT5hqIBSR1sRT3MPEr5IBWAglJkWIg1nfEOYIVminGyFJcAGqP2kpAt8gfapm2lYlF3sd4/OnRDaU6ZF9vmT/CkbmtxckkkmPfejVupSmZlR3NX5dhwBxV2myR25n1NcTm32WkkevgIQEi0/gKnlzcz3G9C4lWpX5dqa4FqEyRFQuxvoi8i1A8OD3pq6aFcbk3q2KykH3odxm 9FqTVC996LEYdKYuaAxT o22ojFuchVKG61JINsHlRSQE7xaicMxpEmhcUrUqNhzosAZ1UkkbcqDS1BCgSlY2Umx fUdjRmKVsP1aqVqgSedUIKwniRbSgl6Cg21gRE/vDkO4pxiTpQdMFtQlJB EnYG107QayRa1b 1XYd11gQ2dTfNtW3/AGnl6bVEoJ9FRm0OcGhQHlmFGQRuAZkes09y9bhPnUpRiBqUTHIbzFZfw/nLZXpMgG5QeR5 oNdEyfBpfjTcDcp3JuP4VvCXpg5V/h63jIi5iIB5SNwaYM52rT5SRE21XnYx0tROI8MwJKiBFxaTPOlBy6FGwtbeOf0rSivImjx3NVmylLM/0 pJiPrQL2LMQAogdT9KYJwwOyU7Xn1iB9ak3gAZibde/SOdNKxOaQiaZU4oAAkzci1/8KrzjCcNTbih5pEKJA3mRboI3rZvYJDOGW6pNwRpT19ffY1j8U2vEuBShCRsn15 sVnzTjBV7Jjc3foKyzDKfWCr4BzEwSOY7UwzXESrSnZNhHar0upZagWMUrw6NRmvOkzdBGFRe9PcPGkClLSPemOGNVHRMkWLi9qHXRa08 VUrTVkoBX/AIVUUjmaMUOVUqbH6FFDObqHbejcJhedW4XBczV LdSkd61MgTHPx5RuaBXAF6tWk/Edz9O1CLOpQ6D8aBgry/MPSarWrV6CrcSL1QhNqoRbFqjNqnNqEfe5CgCGJwyVXO4i4px4S8TPYRY1BTjINxupIJn5iTSVK69bdUhQWnfp1HMGmxxdaP0ZkHibD4tsFpaVAgSDuOoI3G340yxWWJIMQZ61wLBOtOALbBacEiUkpIve6fxrRYTxFimwAHnFRyVB vOjzJdj8fw3WJy8wYjoRPS9X4fGsMNjirBUfmenlG/b2rG4fO0u/wA4pQV3J/D3rxbDYVxCuTy69B7Un R8Dxt9jPPM0ViVkAFLSCQEzuep/hS0PpSbb0fl5b26iqsVhADqFcs5OWzWKS0DLWpe9F4dMCoYduaKAioKPEKonDrvQ4R0q9A VUgYfqqtRqkLEV6gybVaZnR4oTVZH6ipuLF6Bfxt6TkNKzLYl/SN6XYbzkrO3IfnQjzxWqTsKcO4Vxttta21IQ4JQpQsoRNr9L3rooxFuMMnSKodahPSjXsC6lCHltqS058DhjSqQTa87Am45Vdicgxi2eMjDOloAq1AD4d5CZ1ERewo2Agf61BSgAaO/wBC4ooac4DhbeKQ0rywsr EJvue8Cpu EswWpaEYR0qTGoeSRqEifPFxTphaELz82qkXsKNw2Q4px9WFSysvonU35dQ0gE7mP2k8 YoweH8Qllx/gL4bRUlxy0IKDCwbzY9BTFYtCKmIp034Qx8hIwrupSdYHlum1/i7ihnfDeL0IV9nc0uqCGz5fMpUgAXsTB3jajYBnhvC/dyed/cz dMXmiBqB X65URhcmxTPCbcw7qVrOhCSB5lBJVpEKidKVH5Vc5hlaHZbWA0dLpizajEBV7bj3FYYs2yQmce7X5ivEY5Q3prlOUPvt6kMuLCVlPESAQYMEbzIq/G5ApKXCW3RwxqcJR8Agqk32gTaaz8cvhecfYNl2Y YAmtG/iAUAg9qyj/h3EhxCEsua1gqQkpEqSmJIvECRv1p2zk75b4bjeIaWlOsjQDKQd7K2qo8cuqE5R hOHxcWHzolGIBrOfZnQELhXDcBLa4stIE6k8yIvcUc1gMXoDgw7xQUhQUEyCkgGRBnbtU4S FZRHXEqQdmkbLOLW3xUMOLbMkLSBpITMkXuLH2qbOFzBSUqThXilQBBATcESDdXORRhL4LKP0crxAFDnMAk2rNYfE4p9ZbZZWtYBJSmJGlWlUyQLKtUcNl2PcUtKGHFFtWlwADyqgK0mTvBBt1FNRl8C4j/ABmY2kc VKcQ48TIFqpOCxr7aHWcO4pnTIWkCFDmRKgeXSlaVOqAUJAIB3HPalKL BGSFwc5V0Px6qMtysj90f3IrmjqyBauh/ylqIyvKyOif7iuqJzyPPGqoyHLPVA92XBXSiSMwZQCdP2VZ0zaQ43BjasyvK2n/DzZdQFFrCKdRM VxDKtKrdK1eXNhbTOMV/O/Zo7QoJWbeoFamYg8LNDEYPDWH3GLWAOgZddA9LaasweJ4i85 94OlQb43/D04VP3m4 GSd VKv5A8Wp3AvqWZP2pw/NbbS1f/ZRq7 T1pL684bdGpLmKWhY6pLYSR7UAYbwC7ozps8f7RrW42X/APiS0ohW5iSkDc7V1F/LB9hxOFPxvfalgdQpxRH9pArmP2RGHztDTQ0oRjGUpEkwCESL3/aPvXUcyfUM5waP2ThsUSP 9n H40kNk0vD/SxZ5N4JJ/rvKH4IFLM1YQhnLENL4iBjGYX1u4eXea9y9ZOf4sHlhGAP6yj JNDK/wBzyr/q2v7TlMRRn5/27g/9b1kuf7pf7r/VXfP8UeaenPemvjPL0IwePeSbP8Iqj95tSGz84SB8qn4gyVgZhgcWEAPrf0KXJukYd8ARtyFJs2xKjlebAn bxL4T2HFQv 0on50gIfyZNFvErbStfDU0pfDJOkL4iZUByJmrvCgD GzAPuqAWmFuKOopBQoE bYAXja1VfyaPlb6VK34C7//ACIoPwuZy7Nf Vf92umVL2arGgDM8vAMjgYi/UaW4pZhpRmKl8cvoUtxlavPDYeUohqCop8i0ITIjfamWI/8xy7/AKd/ y1VOdYVLOLbS3qCXFIcUkqJGs4pqSATCZ1q2jegkEzjCoCyykfd4XDpZR2JQFH56Us37mmWExKGmsudcfDSAwAWyT94VNN6YA IpgnnvVOLQOLjv f/APO1UEjyZZ/0qv7GHq66EB6f9kNffnDfeOclSr7x/wC6ISoEE9jy2qGBxLiMrxOlxwFCkpQSs6kApaOkK3ESR8qe5Nlrb2CQhYMJcfWkpUpJCkvOgEFJBFifesxl7pVlGKUdyWyT34bN6h xoj/J7pTjXCkbYZwnqTxUE3O95963GVpQhxSkb4uX/wCq2yj520Vhv5PzOLdn/wBq5/eN058JYhSlZbJ/9OWfnqww/ACph0VLsV5eP9gYQ/afsx0ghXm8/wAf3flUD5vXlWRbSYHliw8vSwt8tq6L4JytrEZNhEOpJARqEEgggqgyCDzNczweIUW0Em5Smd gqZqxwP/Z


----------



## Ken N Tx

.........................................


----------



## Pappy

And then, all hell broke loose.


----------



## Misty

Groan


----------



## Misty




----------



## Arachne




----------



## Pappy

Sluggo.......


----------



## hossthehermit

[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/57m9QDV.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Pappy

For sure.....


----------



## hossthehermit

Ben Hur II -- The Sequel


[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/fpLsjOq.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## NancyNGA

Wonder how many "horsepower" on those chariots?


----------



## Pappy

Rated xxx......


----------



## Arachne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## fureverywhere

AWESOME!


----------



## NancyNGA

Soccer goal  (animated gif image)


----------



## Pappy

Mama dog has good advice.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

The real tooth fairy.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy, you keep scoring higher than me on the _groan meter_.  Just try to beat this one...


----------



## NancyNGA

Mowing-weeds season has already begun in the south.


----------



## Pinky

It is funny, but I feel sorry for the dog!


----------



## fureverywhere

Sophie would kill the Roomba, the cat would stalk off and Callie would be snoozing ignoring everyone.


----------



## Pinky

fureverywhere said:


> Sophie would kill the Roomba, the cat would stalk off and Callie would be snoozing ignoring everyone.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## NancyNGA

For Pinky...


----------



## Pinky

NancyNGA said:


> For Pinky...



Can a penguin outrun a polar bear? layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

Maybe downhill...


----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pinky

cute kid layful:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Sassycakes

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 28541


----------



## Pinky




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Guitarist

Pinky said:


> View attachment 28547



Healthy circulatory system!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Another breast feeding controvesy.


----------



## Guitarist




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Guitarist




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Falcon

Let's see...............That'll make *4 *for me.


----------



## Guitarist




----------



## NancyNGA

Attack squirrel...


----------



## Pappy

Oh..oh


----------



## Butterfly

NancyNGA said:


>



Funny!


----------



## Pappy

It's finally going to happen......


----------



## ossian

Aaaaawwwwww! :grin:


----------



## Guitarist

This may not be "funny," but I love it --


----------



## Pappy

What?.......


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Goldfynche

View attachment 29462


----------



## Goldfynche

View attachment 29464


----------



## Pappy

:sentimental:


----------



## Guitarist




----------



## Goldfynche

View attachment 29641


----------



## Goldfynche




----------



## Pappy

E i e i o


----------



## NancyNGA

Early roller blades


----------



## Pappy

The new farmer.......


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy, don't forget hard-boiled.


----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓




----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

Black Bart gets caught:


----------



## Falcon

The quicker pickerupper.


----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## Pappy

nthego:


----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## ossian




----------



## Goldfynche

View attachment 29939​


----------



## Pappy

For the older crowd. Oh, that's me. I'm older.


----------



## Shalimar

Hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## Falcon

Even in THOSE days they took selfies.  LOL


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA

Packing to move?   Simple---use duct tape!


----------



## Pappy

Oh, oh.....


----------



## Goldfynche

View attachment 30214


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

More my style.....


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hossthehermit




----------



## Pappy

Be safe this 4th.....


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓




----------



## Pappy

↑umop-apisdn↓;486304 said:
			
		

>




I think I dated her a long time ago.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## NancyNGA

Giant 40' Minion attacks Dublin, Ireland, August, 2015


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## Pappy

Oh..crap.


----------



## Falcon

Gee,  What a neat brick case.  Why didn't *I* think of that?!


----------



## NancyNGA

...


----------



## Falcon

AWWWWW!  Bless her heart.


----------



## Pappy

Should have stuck to golf.


----------



## Goldfynche

Back soon


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

Tech support is here.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA

Six pack abs the easy way...


----------



## Butterfly

NancyNGA said:


> Six pack abs the easy way...



Ummm --not quite the same somehow.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy

Poor kid.....


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

This ones right up your alley, Nancy.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> This ones right up your alley, Nancy.



Hay is better than fire ants!   (Relax, they're not real)


----------



## Ina

Why does this always happen to ME?


----------



## Pappy

So true.....


----------



## Bobw235

Found this on Twitter today:


----------



## Butterfly

Lotta truth in that one, Bob.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx

Bobw235 said:


> Found this on Twitter today:
> 
> View attachment 31462


----------



## Pappy

Oh boy...


----------



## Falcon

She's still waiting for the stalled escalator to start up so she can get upstairs.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

This stupid toy doesn't work.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## Pappy

Oh poo......


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

Pappy said:


> Oh poo......



Saw many a dung beetle pushing his roll of cow manure down the pasture path as I was a farm kid growing up.  Industrious little creatures.  Didn't know they could sing, though!!!!  :>)


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

When books have an operation.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Life in Florida.....


----------



## NancyNGA

Delivering hay to the goats...


----------



## Pappy

Hay jackers......


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## Pappy

Moses had a GPS.


----------



## NancyNGA

Dad said:  "No internet allowed on vacation."


----------



## Victor Meldrew




----------



## Pappy

Oh no....


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

How true.


----------



## fureverywhere

Not on the first date


----------



## BlunderWoman

NancyNGA said:


>



hahahaha!


----------



## Carla

So cute!


----------



## Pappy

Some fruity photos.


----------



## NancyNGA

Land is expensive in the city


----------



## Pappy

I guess it could work.


----------



## BlunderWoman

NancyNGA said:


> Land is expensive in the city
> 
> View attachment 32211



OMG I bet that would be scary on really windy nights.


----------



## BlunderWoman

Pappy said:


> I guess it could work.



This one took me a while. LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Goldfynche




----------



## NancyNGA

Trust me, I'm an engineer?  Nope.


----------



## Goldfynche




----------



## NancyNGA

:lol: Goldfynche!


----------



## Pappy

Yahooo.....


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Oops!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

Halloween costume.


----------



## NancyNGA

..of the what?


----------



## Pappy

NancyNGA said:


> ..of the what?
> 
> View attachment 32879




BIGFOOT !!!!! :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Goldfynche




----------



## Goldfynche




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## NancyNGA

Why your flight might be delayed...


----------



## Pappy

Control your what?????


----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> Control your what?????


S*pee*d


----------



## Falcon

NancyNGA said:


> ..of the what?
> 
> View attachment 32879



Hungry beaver


----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy

I think I was in this hospital once.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> I think I was in this hospital once.



There is a hospital like that here too, Pappy..


----------



## Pappy

Horsing around:


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Aunt Bea

Only in America!


----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## NancyNGA

Houseboat


----------



## Pappy

Rock, paper, scissors:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

That is a switch....a pine tree attacks a beetle!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> That is a switch....a pine tree attacks a beetle!



And beetle attacks Beatle!  :lame:


----------



## Pappy

Speaking of beetles:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Stop at the Black Coffee Pond!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Carla

SeaBreeze said:


>




Yes, yes!


----------



## Pappy

What? You mean I can't put the kid in the washing machine?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

I must be getting senile. It took me a minute to figure this one out. Funny as heck.


----------



## Meanderer

The turkey appears to be a little light-headed.


----------



## Pappy

Meanderer said:


> The turkey appears to be a little light-headed.



Budda-boom. :applause2:


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## RadishRose

It took me a few seconds too but well worth it. That was soooo funny!


----------



## Butterfly

meanderer said:


> the turkey appears to be a little light-headed.



grooooaaann!!


----------



## Pappy

And, it's a little shady too. lease:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hossthehermit




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy

Think I need to go down this alley.


----------



## NancyNGA

Yep!  Been there, but only once.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

Indian smoke signal problems.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

This could be me.


----------



## Meanderer

What... a dummy!


----------



## Pappy

Bad sheep....


----------



## NancyNGA

Yes, I have sunken to a new low---taking pictures at the dollar store, today.


----------



## Meanderer

...still cheap for a dollar!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Shalimar

Very cool.


----------



## Meanderer

I just bought a blue tarp that looks like that.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> I just bought a blue tarp that looks like that.



 They make a design for men too.  Try it. You might like it.







:lol:


----------



## Meanderer

The goat model!


----------



## Pappy

Ah yes, the Dollar Store.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx

View attachment 34082


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

"The Buick Stops Here"!


----------



## Pappy

Very poor taste, but the devil made me do it.


----------



## NancyNGA

Futuristic design house.  Melting ice cream?


----------



## Pappy

Yep, just one of those days.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## NancyNGA

Mom was out of town and Dad had to do the laundry.


----------



## Meanderer

Haha!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

...it took awhile...but I got it! Good grief!  ...paw prints are a nice touch!


----------



## Pappy

Run, Forest, run.....


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

New adventure for me. Opening soon. Well, at least the flag is new.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Extreme Baking!


----------



## Pappy

Works every time. He hopes.


----------



## NancyNGA

Heading for the after Christmas sales aisle.


----------



## Pappy

New band in town.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## BlondieBoomer

Pappy said:


> Works every time. He hopes.



Now ain't that the truth? Whenever there's a tornado you hear about damage in mobile home parks. They must attract tornadoes, right?


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## Pappy

When Eve gets even.


----------



## NancyNGA

How to recycle your old pickup truck---deer stand and boat


----------



## NancyNGA

Hauling livestock


----------



## Pappy

NancyNGA said:


> Hauling livestock
> 
> View attachment 34833 View attachment 34834



Looks like a lot of bull to me, Nancy.


----------



## Pappy

Not Facebook again......


----------



## NancyNGA

Fancy tailgating


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Hold on, I'm coming......


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy, great exercise for the abs! nthego:


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy

Try it out, kid.


----------



## NancyNGA

I knew there was a reason for those big wheels---more creative tailgating.


----------



## NancyNGA

Couldn't find a date.  Probably in the Northwest US


----------



## Pappy

Wow Nancy. A little more than a chord of wood there.


----------



## Pappy

Just fiddling around.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> Just fiddling around.



Know who this is?


----------



## Carla

Is it someone we would know Nancy?


----------



## NancyNGA

Carla said:


> Is it someone we would know Nancy?


 Yes, I would think so.


----------



## Falcon

Harpo Marx ?


----------



## NancyNGA

Falcon said:


> Harpo Marx ?



No, Falcon, but it does look a little like Harpo, now that you mention it.


----------



## Meanderer

....now CUT THAT OUT!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> ....now CUT THAT OUT!



Yes!


----------



## Falcon

Oh  sh........SHUCKS!  Should have seen that (AND the violin),  One of my old favorite comedians.

   That you Rochester?


----------



## Pappy

Yep...and he was always 39 years old.


----------



## Carla

So glad you figured that out-gosh the hair changed his appearance but the expression, definitely his.


----------



## Pappy

Insect chart. Know your insects.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy, don't forget John, Paul, George, and Ringo


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

I'm never ordering chicken strips again.


----------



## Furryanimal

The best protest sign ever?


----------



## Shalimar

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 34968


Hahahaha.


----------



## Shalimar

Furryanimal said:


> The best protest sign ever?View attachment 35009


Hahahahaha.


----------



## Shalimar

Pappy said:


> I'm never ordering chicken strips again.


Oh my god! LMFO.


----------



## Pappy

I'll skip the coco.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## NancyNGA

Garden art


----------



## Pappy

Bessie gets even.


----------



## NancyNGA

This would probably be me.


----------



## NancyNGA

Texas Valentine


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze

Alaskan flat tire.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Cute-cumber:love_heart:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Silkie Chickens 






In Motion


----------



## Timetrvlr

Our young ram sheep . He didn't have any other kids to play with so I was elected. I spent some time cleaning out an irrigation ditch with a shovel and he wouldn't leave me alone. First he would put both feet on the shovel and grin to show me he was helping. Then he would get behind me and push. The only way to get any work done was to amuse him by putting my hat on his head. He loved that and would race across the field to show the old sheep his new decoration. Naturally they were scared silly and would run from him in panic.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> Silkie Chickens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Motion



For some reason this picture reminds me of Kelly LeBrock in the old Pantene commercials.  _"Don't Hate Me Because I'm Beautiful."_


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> For some reason this picture reminds me of Kelly LeBrock in the old Pantene commercials.  _"Don't Hate Me Because I'm Beautiful."_



:lol:

Bea, you got my curiosity up so I had to Google her.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze

Ear selfie.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Vega_Lyra

Hahaha !


----------



## NancyNGA

More recycled garden art


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Timetrvlr

RE: NancyNGA--More garden art:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Moving tips


----------



## Aunt Bea

Meanderer said:


>



Very similar scene when the green beer arrives at Coleman's, LOL!!!

http://www.colemansirishpub.com/


----------



## NancyNGA

Cool!!!  Love that comparison, Bea!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA

Cowboy bicycle (without the boy, and probably a steer anyway).  Oh well, close enough...nthego:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

I agree, Ken. I think we should march in Washington.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

A straight shootin' son-of-a-gun


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea

Airing the baby, who knew it was a thing!  Poor kid, LOL!






[video]http://www.treehugger.com/health/why-would-people-hang-their-babies-out-windows-cages.html[/video]


----------



## Pappy




----------



## boaterboi

...


----------



## NancyNGA

Bird's Eye Ad


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 36167



Young, Stupid, and Lucky, Very Lucky!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea

This picture has been exposed as a fake but it is a wonderful fake to behold!


----------



## Ken N Tx

SeaBreeze said:


>



I have seen a copy of this picture hanging in a Men's restroom..


----------



## NancyNGA

My dream home.  No corners to clean. Lots of round feet.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Falcon

Run into the roundhouse Mary.   He can't corner you there !


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

One more Hamburg should do it.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze

Rock stars?


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze

No paws allowed on the couch!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Butterfly

NancyNGA said:


>



Got lots of those tumbleweeds here.  Hate em'.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

When I was a child I remember a lot of talk about this stuff.    Never saw any though. layful:


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## Aunt Bea

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> View attachment 38248



I know a few of those people, LOL!!!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Not exactly funny, but cute.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Plumbers were expensive back then.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Tight Squeeze!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## NancyNGA

Truck farm


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Btw, I like banjo.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea

Remember bucket seats!!!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

Don't get your feet wet.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## JaniceM

*my cat was not harmed making this picture  *


----------



## Aunt Bea

This simple crazy hair day/Halloween idea made me smile!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Falcon

SeaBreeze said:


>



I think little piglets are almost as cute as little puppies.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

"Punch'n Judith"?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Bea

More odd than funny.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Dads can multitask too.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA

_Candle light dinner for two ..._


----------



## NancyNGA

But place mats?


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Timetrvlr




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze

I'm going to the movies.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Timetrvlr




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Timetrvlr




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA

Dinner in a cornfield.   What!?!  No matching plates?


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## Pappy




----------



## OldBiker




----------



## OldBiker

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> View attachment 42000



OHH MY!!!

Now I get it!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## IKE




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Banjo Eyes!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Hell Yeah Beer!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

How?


----------



## NancyNGA

AC gone bad?  Try this...


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Shalimar

Pappy said:


> View attachment 43409


 Hahahaha.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## RadishRose

Woman Dresses Her Dog As A Mop


----------



## Shalimar

Pappy said:


> View attachment 43822


Hahahahahaha.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

I thought things were only big in Texas.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Shalimar

Rocksand! Lulz.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Forget squirrels...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Don't blame me either.  I wanted _Mockingbird Hill._


----------



## Pappy

Got the wife a new washer and dryer.


----------



## Pappy

And, here it is.


----------



## Butterfly

Pappy said:


> And, here it is.
> 
> View attachment 44303



And how long do you think it will be until your black eye heals, Pappy?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## corkyzdad




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

The drive through line was shorter


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

Damn....need to turn up A/C again.


----------



## NancyNGA

I ordered bird's nest soup at the Golden Dragon...










(button quail chick)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Denise1952

LOL! 

And this one, how many times have I heard it..


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Best costumes 2013


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## corkyzdad

Meanderer said:


> Best costumes 2013



OK step away from the donuts  punk


----------



## Pappy

Our outhouse never looked this good.


----------



## Denise1952

is that your man-cave Pappy, LOL!!

here's mine:


----------



## corkyzdad

Denise1952 said:


> is that your man-cave Pappy, LOL!!
> 
> here's mine





_*WOT.... NO ham radio ?*_


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## corkyzdad




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## corkyzdad




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA

(A Snap story is a slideshow of pictures and videos posted on _SnapChat,_ and generally only viewable for a 24 hour period.)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## corkyzdad

*Equal Opportunities for Trees*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea

Meanderer said:


>



The expression of the horse on the right is just begging for a caption!


----------



## Meanderer

"What's a bartender"?


----------



## corkyzdad

_*EBAY delivery estimation Technology


*_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> View attachment 45559


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## corkyzdad




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## corkyzdad




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Wood ant clutching a microchip


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy

Someone get them a beer please....


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

January 1, 2018......


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

And it's weird, not wierd.  Maybe they meant "wired." layful:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx

Give me a reputation if you enjoy this one.
.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Her grandchildren need to set those parental controls...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Seeker

Ghost Busters..Who ya gonna call?  Back when we had a nursery business and spraying for all those bugs...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

Guess they didn’t see the sign.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

I apologize to all you Patriot fans.


----------



## NancyNGA

_"Prohibition bootleggers, wanting to disguise the location of secret distilleries, would wear "cow shoes" to hide their tracks - instead of footprints they would leave cow hoofprints behind."
_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Seeker

This is funny...because...This is his first marriage. Here's your sign.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

Ohhh...real scary, isn’t it.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Seeker

Family photo minus me, (I'm takin' the pic)  But the Godfather is there my babies and grand babies....come on that's funny......or not.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Truck unloading wheat straw.  Maybe the "dump" mechanism wasn't working.


----------



## RadishRose

Fancy truck!


----------



## Falcon

OMG   Not good !


----------



## Pappy




----------



## hossthehermit




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Trained goat?  Not much.    You would almost have to chase that goat away with a stick to *stop* him from doing that.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Notice anything unusual about this picture?


----------



## Pappy

Nope...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

NancyNGA said:


> Notice anything unusual about this picture?





Pappy said:


> Nope...



She is sitting on the wrong side of the sewing machine.  (Btw, that's Judy Garland)


----------



## Falcon

That's right  Nancy.  Now that you mention it.  Thanks.


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Meanderer

That's better!


----------



## Falcon

Hmmm  Meanderer,  You may be right.  Somebody  must have slipped over that photo.

Looks right to me now.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Falcon said:


> Hmmm  Meanderer,  You may be right.  Somebody  must have slipped over that photo.
> 
> Looks right to me now.


Sorry, but, no, she was faking the picture.  That round knob on the sewing machine above the needle is the thread tensioner.  It should be facing the seamstress.  The motor should be on the back side of the machine, not sticking out front in your face.


----------



## NancyNGA

_Just before crossing the road_
(Not funny, but didn't know where else to put it)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

John Lennon was not a singer.  He was a Pfaff.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Seeker

It's early yet....


----------



## hossthehermit




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## NancyNGA

Notice the cats...


----------



## Pappy

And for patting down wild hairs.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Seeker




----------



## Butterfly

Pappy said:


> View attachment 49789



And does your mom get out of prison?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## NancyNGA

New sport....ladder walking/racing


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy

Be careful where you put that price sticker.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea

The man behind the photo!

https://www.npr.org/sections/npr-hi...50/the-sad-happy-life-of-harry-whittier-frees


----------



## Seeker




----------



## Seeker




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Falcon

I don't understand either one of these  Pappy.   What am I missing ?


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy

Falcon said:


> I don't understand either one of these  Pappy.   What am I missing ?



They are pertaining to songs Falcon.
1...We will, we will rock you.

2...Will you still love me when I’m 64


----------



## Pappy

There will be a little delay on your hay delivery.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


>



I hope that contraption is bulletproof!!!


----------



## hossthehermit




----------



## Aunt Bea

hossthehermit said:


> View attachment 50694



Looks like a Lorax to me.


----------



## Meanderer

A salesman has his motorized roller skates refueled at a gas station (1961).


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

More cool than carrying a water bottle...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## NancyNGA

Cardrona Bra Fence - New Zealand


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Wash Life down with Honest - tea!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Customer leaves large tip!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Don't ask... no idea...  :eewwk:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

NancyNGA said:


> Don't ask... no idea...  :eewwk:
> 
> View attachment 51451



It's that thing from the first Star Wars; looks like someone photo shopped into a winter scene. Eerie!


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze

Yep, looks about right...nice and secure.


----------



## SeaBreeze

We care at UPS, they shouldn't miss seeing the package here.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Better not lose the keys to my lock.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Butterfly

Aunt Bea said:


>



Ah, American ingenuity!!


----------



## Meanderer

Courtesy of Michael, UK (Surrey) 2013
(Original Poster)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

A FUN Couple!


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

I spotted a falcon in a tree yesterday.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

I did it my way.....


----------



## Meanderer

1951 Pennsylvania Motor Oil Ad


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Wisconsin man uses 66-passenger school bus to build a deer blind.


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Wisconsin man uses 66-passenger school bus to build a deer blind.



HA, HA!  ....do the deer have to be blind?


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> HA, HA!  ....do the deer have to be blind?


No, but they do like school.


----------



## Meanderer

Maybe they should ride the COOL Bus?


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Falcon

Is that Albert  on the bike ?   Looks like him.


----------



## CeeCee

This cracked me up!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## JaniceM

NancyNGA said:


> No, but they do like school.



Did it make the children laugh and play to see a deer at school? 
oh wait, that was Mary and a lamb...  lol  layful:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea

Friends til the end!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze

Where's that air pump?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Marie5656

Irony.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 54358



:lol:  I can relate!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

my family tree........


----------



## wvnewbie

Outrageously funny!  Thank you!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea

Where is that @#!* cat?


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Wolf beaked duck....look close at the ducks bill.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy

Anyone need a fat butt this week. On sale for 10 cents a pound.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Antique Car "Norco's Best" makes its way down Sixth St. during Norco's annual Labor Day parade in Norco, September 01, 2014


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Antique Car "Norco's Best" makes its way down Sixth St. during Norco's annual Labor Day parade in Norco, September 01, 2014


Nice truck!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

deleted


----------



## RadishRose

View attachment 56205


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

thank god.....


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## toffee

Pappy said:


> View attachment 56378


 that made me laugh -good one '


----------



## toffee




----------



## SeaBreeze

I didn't do it!!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Good one, Pappy.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Falcon

Lips  that have touched  alcohol  shall  never  touch  mine !


----------



## SeaBreeze

(sneaking in a video)


----------



## Marie5656

*
For us people of a certain age.*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Brilliant!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

More amazing than funny.


----------



## RadishRose

Truly amazing! It's even using it's tongue!


----------



## SeaBreeze

RadishRose said:


> Truly amazing! It's even using it's tongue!



They're licking the mineral salts from the rock, more about it HERE.


----------



## Ken N Tx

New autos equipped for Seniors!!
.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 57548



Hahaha, it took me a minute....


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Geezerette

Must be a moth buzzing around the lightbulb


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze

Security gate doubles as a ladder.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Virtual Thanksgiving dinner


----------



## Meanderer

Vincent Price murdering a piece of meat.At Thames TV studios in London, 1970.


----------



## Meanderer

_*.....Passing the gravy! nthego:*_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656

*
Bit of an optical illusion, I guess. Look close.

*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Another good one, Pappy!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CeeCee




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

I can't stop laughing!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## rcleary171

I wonder if they ever devised a beer nanny?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CeeCee




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Seeker




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Nihil

Relax, militant vegans, I'm a vegan.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose

oldie but goodie


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


>



Ha, HA!  Looks like a "BUZZ" cut!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose

Sassy that dog-lady is brilliant!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Seeker




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

Batman’s mother??


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze

Smile for the camera!


----------



## Pappy

Oh sure....this will help.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Garydavid




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Garydavid




----------



## Butterfly

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 62082



At my house there once appeared a glob of ketchup on the kitchen ceiling.  Kids and husband all disavowed any knowledge of it, and I doubt the dog did it.  It is a mystery that was never solved.


----------



## Butterfly

Pappy said:


> View attachment 64954



Thanks for the ear-worm, Pappy.  Rats! I'll be humming that for days now.


----------



## Meanderer

Mornin'.......!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Geezerette

Some great laughs on this page, (including when I tried to type _laughs,_​ spell check thought it was _Jaguars.)_


----------



## Garydavid




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

The year i had to store my car at Grandmas house....


----------



## Garydavid

I thought this was so funny.


----------



## RadishRose

It is funny!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Garydavid

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 65044


I dont think I should say what I really think about this!


----------



## Garydavid




----------



## Geezerette

[QUOibTE=Pappy;1028801]View attachment 65037LOL, i wish I could figure out how to copy & send to my daughter, the Queen og crocheting! 


The year i had to store my car at Grandmas house....[/QUOTE]


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 65120


----------



## Garydavid




----------



## Garydavid

Garydavid said:


> I dont think I should say what I really think about this!


Not offended Radish. I just didnt want to look at it to long...haaaahhaaa


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Garydavid




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Garydavid




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Garydavid




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Garydavid




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 65956


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Who is it?


----------



## Pappy

Cheech and Chong. Made a lot of smoking pot comedy movies.


----------



## Garydavid




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

Our new baseball coach.


----------



## Keesha

Pappy said:


> View attachment 66143



:lofl: Pappy!


----------



## Pappy

I can’t even begin to explain this.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy

The bugs are extra large this year.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx

.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Butterfly

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 65940




This one made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Butterfly

Pappy said:


> The bugs are extra large this year.
> 
> View attachment 66245




I swear I saw a lot of 'em that big when we were stationed in Alabama!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz

*I've been here all along!*


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy

You might as well kiss your ass goodbye on the way down....


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose

It's a hoppy brew


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Aunt Bea

Beating the heat at the Berlin zoo.

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 YpzZAyevYQ/lUJCQk2GBBxEGwSbIUEN7n9/eB5ZFYHeGOo1YNrsIBQh1BR2J6dLee8CJmMOHKN3ZnF3a1LlvL kMFLUFDms X5Tyuz7MzQn0k4JmKuCHYWbKha3Z4KVq5YIDNmYQLVEmkDbd/SKKWBWifiEsC CXq3SxxcXcXhYspSUl0sp6rWFOL9 aO5utSBU9NioWYOot0ZgMt1gDik4KqZSQaHC03SbGxwQSwxvGsAfJUmpqkhboLVAKZyTZ3yPWCUIoCnYOyQQ7DJC3G7hIO3vHjuulrBdRKnNldW xhrwX4qnyCOYrQMpVe3Y7QOprYaXY9HXOQUF36Aflsx36g38s2iTSEVJL J6rkKCSlmU1nukN yNpOJStTJdCgm4LAZVckHs9Lhw9swJKlTkFSTyqBaoqs1PKAlg2B1 rRS70I8B8rSJPMPxILEgC4esjz5faMmVBKigsVJClDqxUkC1yHAZ3v0eD9BwlSpQmKnoUukpKkcwKbXBDv0v07xBqlypaBMSsKKgUqBdNICqmKVXDqZiehMNTQLQKsqqQFppDMCSeUpAYMWuCpnLlgcNC3VcNmTJ4R84zE8yiwILqYMXLBinPc3hykTDMIcsiWUtUGBLd3qZBLG/veXTkO6VvuM7kVEtd8WzcdYxivarTSVBJCecqQz8qqagSsl3IqsSYcSkgVFy zmz2NSb2uXF4g1unSlViKVFCSoHKhNNj2so SRhzBEqWFAkgjmCuVRuGFLtuDVyk9N4BjlWrptSi35jzetsxkYnS1OqgByd 5jUajAUwWiXSi0RzMRPIFoBhXxLxGBUENBPEFXMBAWERlsstG1R0mWSbR1NRiJZYY9/12gozDP4mhNAZoEnaxsF/rEWsmtfPcYgf5oIibQSaVrycmzQbJ1jhhvj2P8AWEM1Zbbpc/Z4gTrVJYembQAlhTOIsD9c2Mc6aa6w12Cev5jb9dsQqlaty9uv3ES6efSVHskjyD/2goA5SolBY/8A1hXe3rfBeOuI6N1 IFwpJ9eZ6S42MKVa1gU7cye/b3Bjr/yJUEk9r9ik594reBKybk8KlrSqWoHnS46OL1XwtunUxVOO8GVIOaknB7tgxb9GF1ImJUQXuLEEBLqcWLscxFx7iMlaSlbN4WB7kgj3tC3TDRTeD69cmYCkFQJAKPzPYN36R6RoeKlJFaFMsOAsFKmbcFiP1jzzRzTKmCYgvSoKT5pLgkGx8ovOj IZ2sSg6nTKVKQF0zJMu6l2apL002IKgAxIJsDDxy8AdotMrUmTaVT8kqcOl0pCy7qDee4xHXxhIISiYumWFD5a1JHM7goNP4m5rf0cKPgrVJnlSFzaEioFKiAAoMKSolisXZvy9It l1IrUgkTQQ4UrZrWcMfcsEjqIsnapk5LNoqfBJs1APzJheYQoKa9CSpAoSOYFvwi7NtDBGnJQJk2YtNZpR4edlJUTTk F8P3g/jCUSQFplgqmHDEAgMFKSACygCe2HbdTxSeRyoSShJUoLs0tKnFL9VfpGaoCtgM41MTSpmSkG4TSta0khLglAu/fsYllgJBWBURMSh3xZJJpJtb2Zr4gDSL5iAQCC7F7JDpAJ2Bzf8AWG8hpzhyJaTUpIGGKvVqeUAG/WETHoAmfECZR WJa1UsHYm7XuAxu4cWjUTf LkKdRk3JJLE7kls3bD75jI1GBpkEyvDA82J/wAPpAFEeqVzGMQmwiPVC5842jAiTLImIvHUwcpN/wB29I4Bcx3qLoIB3D 46xogYHNUVEp6D26Pfq0L5C2LHaLHoEC/VrezQq1OlDknaFQzNaNJUrDj9tG9Zw5NqXbs9h9o40k2kOL4/f2ht/EBSMkbj9X9IzAVSYSg Itj7f29460s9j1As3UFmf3 sEcUlpDpIscFwPvCdE1iyr2bOz/cY9oKyZjATMpvsx7pwfMj7QVJb5SjuCx8qnDehIhWpBIqSCQGBIFkqyku1r/Qw10UlaKjMQflTAOcPSlRelbM5SXIPRzhoehWw2dxmRIlFAUTNIIslwU09XdwR7GKRqJqpiiTdWegY7 7CM1pIVc3e7YIfrtYtvEWlcP0Nh2SS589s9INUaxrwrg65t3pTsT/AEj2D/TLQTJcigzwZaFqpSUh0OylKCmJDurJ6 UUvgCP5aB0G8O5GpodlEAhjs7wi5OlhcOpD7jvw5pp pMxM8BRaoi4JAIFaTY9Ksl 8VmbrxImhUsoUkLYKS AWpD4D262PdrVoZvz0VfLBSkBPicO4qcmyRcWsIo/GdCmTP5SwW4BykzclIOLhyAHDoO5u7d0wRjRauLcVlFaBWWLpUAshUsLpezFlKBTa7AOWLOi1E9ZU55kpHKkqcgMwSdxcK6/eFmsDLWotgEFrEp5TYeFyGBMCaOcUuC5W/KgB3BdvcsMbnrGlJsySQ/4chVaiwA2UFEeGxYXuae7mGugkBIJUkqbIP4Tlyd2 pLwv08wqSeU5SASljZnNrEX m0NdEQB1CiDfzJYnuHx1gWajS9KpVy AMnYAdMWjIJloYMEBQc3Nnv0ItGQ1gor6jiCleGBlZEETzymC9AEM9Tn1je4jharxKrNoiyqSOki8TTfD3t97QPKF4JUlwG /SGj5gkgjToKQDmAuII33MNJFwxt2gXVIc4 sIjMQGX23grRi7CC16TtYb/SMlICTf8Az/aD6GIddoAoMzF7H sV/W8OKQTgg2s47v8AT3i6InJUmwP bQLqdM7sw77 Wcxm6YOxTeDz6JgqWQhQpX5HqHuH3MWTW8QWiQULAEkqpSsAEImtVQQMpISXYfiJ3aAdZwhQQ9gMO9gW/Z9ID0BSVCXNWpgXSgJBQ4LAku1JFrbHNmh1kUH1WiBQvBCaWNzkgcvUZvC5egugJLlJekAvdud8KGA7vja8em8N4LInIWlEtSEspaQfEpippVyrz2YsHN4q3DdEfmKWoM 3k Undm3hngyHvCkunwgWAYYcADcxHqtQlLgOovcjA2F470k9IUUKLMztg4t/h43MUFApCQScU IFi22A3rbzjmlsrHQy F0CapSRMpACSagLNk9ckY384G/1J4SpMglCaki5UgKJSoMa1P4cDGyjiCfg7hWrczkMxJSSWsUkVAsMFsDPpdz8UcSMtNK0ImoWClakAoJrBFJy1qr3xdnEWjGKXxAblfwnn3BdcJ2mKir YgprFvwhfMzuQQU3ezdYM0ctLylAOXd6QOQZAPWogC2HilLRN0s9SfApN73CkFLgFncFP3i/8E1KZ0qtLJIFugIJdL9z2chu0ADGkqYKEqtUAQQCTe43LBjbu8FioAWwQ7je9u9vtC6ToJiJIdmUtZQ1zSbAt6Fx1YteCtMTuTfKRcg Y3er3989gWhx8kquldIOzm319YyOTWmwQsgNdme3lGQ4tldHiESa1XJESBzRnEFcsF6AhOpNxGz4o2kXjuVdUSsqS6aWSbZ/TeD5cvmbAHvEmiASHPS PaI9BqQeZn7fr5bQW8UBDKTplWYEuWA6vgAdY41UgA5x55Z2xY9sQx03FEKQEFi5cEfTe376xW9ZqwFkWNRcHONvLFjAckjU2STlAbbQDqEuwMbVO2f9mO0q7j1gYYdE/D9OklIUSBuQCbXNkjxfbq0N1SUAgDF7u5YC4U3KDjw4uHhIhKUl1LIci6CHHcWL 32hkZ4lgy0FTJvUpruFf7d7/u8FtIFEXHNJLQMOWs98hJe7gfiBtttFX0fCDNmiUjxEkgZGCTSB4bOc3bbez8KlK1RmIKKioAJmKUwSQ5LJPiUz77XzDmTwTT6VAnTVLYeMgjc EYcuFDd7NDwj37CSl2DeF8JTKkme5WfwEEAsWc3LXN/LzinyeHGWZiVGp1FQWo7KWpYNnyFdXcv2ibjvGv4zmStUpCLJQSAgmp5bfmIABL7 kRGY8pL2sXJwGdz1x9obklgEUKNVpzVUAW63zc/Z/pG/khArFTHBbmRblvhyLuL8pgzR1qWJySSUPSCMJY4flcj8wyzbQx0WhqQUqvdITYLL1ukrZWCDMBAzzXDCIyaLRTI FzF6ZQYqlJbmUmsgpuoKUAS9wGVnmI2hpxHVIn6VC0UhaiVDlZVaSLkmxDkB 7QYjiknTLUPklqUskgJoDA0BTEEOSS9gX6Qu43xNWqk1S5ATKTNHOmynJdxRZTBz6jeDGmvUZ7yVf4h GZ plo1UhBXakmpIJSCzXa6SCmz29gdwjgU RIPzJSgpazMISkhIB5QnDA2dvMbRafhDXIEpAVMUgpKmdqSKiaVJcUkF2L3HtFln6nkrRNSUpdIZm3LlgzYswxneLRhFx2c8puymylJppIuCwJJYWLhttr cE6HiPyQk0JWVO9T8uCd7m 8RaDXpRN aoViskggXqJvfKrxxxvXImTlTEJpQ1xgO SHZJ/pEeqspj1e0WCVx WA3yz6BJ 94yKmlT3c 8ajfiJg 5iRyfFEPElWiaRkxDrw8O9AWwBBvEkm7tHKQLxFLFj5xMoMZ040L/4n7ZiqyeJENe2P20WKtwe4Ld7YiialVJ8sdx3b7xlkzwWuRxekklQIOKMgd9zEU3UrWX5qWYKUl3c9QHa1vaKjNClKNALgOfLc9hDDRzUISalmYdkOUpJcbi4a bfSD0IHUNk6xQLKZ9ibE 5g6RxFKSxVzHABL/QGKnquI12ddOaVEEA/7VZbzeIJWoOxjPjD1F41HGHTSAHD3JdgQXBqPRrRBI1apqUpTeoBDgsbNQ48gQO5iv6SUV2qIFybent/SHHDtEgEBKlKcgEpDsSzFgLczQOhUbqPUfgrTy0ykku90qH5CHDkEFybl/2a38V65U0KSpRVRMIp8PLdlD8P XixaTTzdPJ fMSC6UkhJs5LAdXsfrHnvEtaFLXMK6nLlQzffyd/J/Z5SdJCJZbEep1yeUmp0KswTg5OL/06RdJcpU1CQpXKALYctYqPQbDrcvt5zMIdSX/b/wCI9D C5nzpYJGCA4LX2BOzs/mdt1k8BSyM9PpcODSohCmyUkEEhvCylJu/6QXL1ipSaJKQxClUk1qlMVBTsPC7BI7mDL1FCRSLLr5iQyKAdiDynrkQn4j8SaaSGWl5hcKSmxIAUkjxUt4WYm7lnERy2XxEk1HDwQiulIQOc0BBEuYg03DpVSolzjFnEa4xPlJ0Blyyk4KglJqKs Po 7DMUvV/Ec1aECpKaVq/llyUyhLlfLBJZwSTsLgX6O0yxqEyyXAUmtrilsge4 vaKr4ESk tgfw9xZKgpCiEliwvfINO5O7G3eD5xLMPFa7XBfHXqIrnFeGnSzEzUOEKLDLpBLEg72qEMJvHEfNCU8xKgCR1u5fcXH1xAkr0Zeo2lrSSHs6mYk2L2LBJtgO/eO5oZYBsGsqsFKWP4nAdV8FO0YZCaQsFKwtL26klnUOtj2vaO5kmgJpI2BJax3HZX9ozwZAtCt1k9/kG/qEkHzBvGQUqWl7lT7 L9DGQtGs5kbwNrcwRJgLWKvF5aJx2QoTmJZSLfvG/YxCiYweGGklFSCWcen2zEpaKrYl1s6np7W9RtCDiyUrdWFO9mu b2h7xWUSpw5/X9YUzJLhkjJYM7k9msfaBEzK6pZx5x3MkuwIAs1ujm56q7 UETOHLJZKSWtZiXF/bvECkmwII899hbpmOjtgl3CFahTBICQlmHKn1OHfuesRSdOpSqUgqa5bZr gg7hnDVTcWG6yLP0HU59oY8QnpQBKlOEA3PVgSSesTch6OeEIqRQtXIcsoJSL5Wugv6n2i3/CWnlmcEyjUQCrkBCRTu6jzE2D47RUpelHy0qUlOxHKQVDrykOSfOL5wqX/AAWkVNUAlSkVEHJV FIObOPcwYRt2CTxRB8acVoTLkiY9JJIcFrgAktcs 9vvQp0 sqJy77sbm8S6gLKnVuLvlSiR7C/0gRFLquXDZGS9wGwMm/SA8uzLCoBA5z7fv8Ae8Xj4A1hR8 tkoSKqmYAAg7eJVVI6396pwrhM7UTFiUgmkio7JHc9ewufdrDxnSr0pPymCZlKCsYD1BVQBIllwL5wx6FwtZMpU8EHG/i ZNKpUsmUmo5f5hduQqHMlizMXz0hPptQtlAS2UEmpSpgLIChMUEJWWCwUkEpL8xBF43K0E1ZExkkggpBpdQCmFKSXUSp7EYviO9bpZs VKICQh5kwJSA6QpQCplnWpJUlrWSQMAuWUUtCtt7F6NXMcqKiSzXyAAwzhhYNhhDHTcXmIKEpV4CVJ71MKSH8PL9YW6lYsGYvezMWHK1IYg1e46X1pwSc9M9mhZIZF1 JuLCZp0FNvmBNmcAkrKkjphMKuBD5mp ZSmXSCaElhdLMBc5c53hb/HKSigZJyRh3qCej8p9Ih0Os XMStna57jcecKk0gs9DkFalczEC/dlMWGzuH/APZmib5CR t 5f6/V4X8P4glYBTe2/XP9T7QcVuLWA/fX0iWRzCkbJAHSl/rG4lBjIbqNSB5WIX6xVzDCUbQvnJdRv1zFpEo7IaeWHvDxTJFwXct06P6QmRLJYDJsPOLGtLJABLpsx7bdjEZvBRLJW IoCiQ Njb2heNMQT7bYJY rP7w9noIuoWwem7PbDPAxlg3sb Yfp2ESsehVKQ7kjJYlLA0uwHra/SOdbLQopJSlVRYA7JZvLAcDyhlP0gYKexBDdAGB8xg2hXqpJKhsACQcipXKD2sT7RZSJtEWr4rZkgAB0pADAAZPmTb3ivmY6g5y/6CCuISlIbdgz7OQ RvmAZfjSPJ/SGigMunC5VUyXL/COZQ2ISHP1jXxdxOudQF1pSwuGyaiPsIm4RLUmucErMoSymqiwFjMqIJYCkhyz9or/EEH5ilJNQWQsEdDzb4bB8jDYqgdwpJqBa9jfcMlreqjAWi05mzKZSbnwgly7YsHJJ2A39Y2mcpIUxY7EZ8g0RyUIKmuhBIBVkAFgVFg/UtAQS0z DokI StU0/wAwraoo/mpsD4FAIDA7l kL/idf8PLTKSkgTaa6lEuEMoEYAVkPTcFr7OOF6f5iBLlTPmLUtaqihQK5aWQl3F1MokBuUYJgf4v4bLMuUmbN50KUPloAUByhwpQNi4HU9e1WyaKpwnRmeVAKHKlUxIUWNKVB0pJsVEE2/wBpMFaVC0IKpawAhFmUUEqWoklA5VEhNOM2zZiPhvUCVOVJDKlT6pJLHwkAoW2QQWI81RPKkIUlQdBWmVQUlRAJqR8sOkA11UkuWqQSQwEbFGK/rpRSRUVFTFwrKSSpwXuDuQ2TEehU1RpBdwHY5Lf0jUx6yC73c/XcP0iXSAMQQ/ftn3xEmOjglwXAd8jd0i3SzfUxpEokKuBgMTclxgev3jSd7WODs7JJY9e2zxPw8Ez0Nc1JPsYKMXfh2nTLQzM7WJekhIBudncwW7eW3794hBH6f0/r7RiF8tOxO 3f0ER2yh183vGRjtZgYyMYlT4YUz1m5hqnELJwd4vIlEN HylawSQKbh91bD9fSLDqaVOCWV1I2F9s2wciAfh/TiXKJ/MSSCCxAsziJShy6RVYuz1DN 47jziEt0UQuIKSXLnqL227qS3aOFIAwGPk6dj9bQXNAbmB6Bdy2SwL3T1ECrdiFEEfhY9MMS3t2ibQ6OVkFJBYEB ptn vpCqYgVHLFhy2D5b6pgyYvcDJGwbu 4Lt2zC8KasX5eZIfpa3YY9oKAwDisr5hQm T3AABwALm0VyelpiruBuHaLPrVsys0kH6MSejPFc1stQWom7i5b6eQisGJIvHw3w1atKZqCA61pFyCDSAezH6NaEv8eGWFsZqFKCy91EqYEHcAWt/cXX4ak/L4TJP561 6j gEeR/wATzrUwLqJY4y9xvHB4Lnny8vKnpOkW5IKMIvzLQiXKZEpVIUpjWuoAKNwA2UKYJJLNWCGYxMvSMSmWlQWFgkpFSE1KIAUCflrSAWBCEhiRcFhXdIpMyYPmFdDOspFSgkC5AJD46iLlJ0kpUgzUpC0JKQKbTlS0GkrLAhKlCkKBU4SFFuYEerHJzMYfPkyKPlhS1rQpSGcIDkcyU2NQISKjsGJLCFaFJmLl/OI8fOoVEkKdyQC5u9333vAPFNdNmaiWpHIogBDL5QpKgFUrqYXGX8yd3vGPhidp5InTigIUbpZR WpSSoIUASGKmSLjyEZpt2ZNLAj4twlCZhKFFSUkKWlLAJei6VKc0CtICje98PHHFflJ1MwyyJ6Skl1ik8 Qp25kuA4bDhoAcqdy5JSAkvSpNRBKnIUWwDc56CBpMrZT36XLs2Hve0CTAiUipKUM63sU3UQUnlN2tnD97RBpv/jAIFidol1UwlNKgB8sKAsAbkljgno5c2EDy10pI6/1/wAQsnY6IpSRdi9xthxj2/SHnwtKSZpVgJDe4Y rB4U8HnJRzLliYCSyVEgPYAlr26Q7 EU88xTNjbBJLDse/n1jN4Mtlj X9cbWAz239xHKJiSSctg9rv8Ap7GNTl9eZJsR2Fz727YjlSkgFvEXISSA1nFyfJ2iSGZIZ4FnaMgAKJvRV/uZRfu6be0ZG6WaxorwwC4gzU2ED6aU6kdi9 0WkTiO5NctI3AAZQLpGLm1vP7RgWCQrHcG25F8DYXjQntulIJ/MDLPXoR5t3iDVKCSHASVB3TdN8kJU1Q7giI pUknWdSAHNlhu3ipLhmfHnaIZq00kY3t4CcP1BzcPHE1RTzflLApdgWw4xd7GB5 qCsIAUTtg9m/Cc2FvIwr9BiBr2Pn37dxG06NmP5TcbgH ljHUskG6SxG7/TFwftvEyBlIZwQ72FxY e9jGSFbE2s09NSSLJZvIg0p/4m9zhorurtUgkqOx7FmHYsFDzEXLXoBS4YEPiwY2Kb7H kV/iOl a5akcxBxSS7J9gm1t36w8cMVl64l/I4TJT XTJJ8yhz9THi0kiq LYz 8x7f8A6kSinhxbAlJT/wDyBHiknQTVt8uUtYbxIQpVXViBdo8z7F KHJPzky/iX8q9DQuSBud l8 kXb4W1IkCUoIUszCqpMwcpZ0oMo5Dgq5t 4iu8L4TMTPkCdJXSZksFC5a2UCtiguzOMDd4dav4kp165kqa4VMKCFJplSwmZSikEuAEDPKQScix9qjlbGvCPhpJJdUkS5gSJaV1GaUKmsyKSCCki5ZQNG0EfFugtMmBSFSpapiVhKh/LmgsEr3JqqIUblS2u5MGq0LIXqZExLocrUllIRSJpUiWWukrov0IbtUNV8RoMtaBKQTMSj5iiC8yYlSllZY5BUti9wz4EM8KhVsk/8APTPkTNLSFILABYqMtFyUpNmNTX25sEkldo9YQApPIQQQUvykHIfOTvAmq1K7KU7G4tZTcpIHVxfyESS5oYh9mL9i7DtiJNjpHermAqUxUU3ZSvEXpYkObsC944M7 SUhwnJFjzMbg5Ac4xEJmWCbeL1sGzmIFLJSALOB94wSaSOQd/8AMWr4YdEtS3ypvb7uS3 IR6SXn/agn9P1i08M05TLSkjqzNm5Up8MDa/SA9GRKTzMzHpiwN3N2v8A9PONrWm16nwMG WHqL943OmAcxUHLkPlTbvkS03/AMxHNUVAlSVnrNWAkkXshKjypbc383haCaMwG6pskHcFKSR2JpLn1jIkQtQDfykt FTKI7E/tsWjINmsI1CmGIi0SKlEVAWs/X3jqdG9IW69LJfu8GYIhxExF0ioEsTLIUFYDlLOHD4c kcpcJfZnYOtPmUllJPWk 0RLmMQCFBTWLAP1sWBItljaJg5LmylF3pUlV3dVKgQsZch kTHOVz2pchSFB0qSXUm L5NhyKf9YWT9QMC25Adi34gDg5cOesMeKSgEgAVFRJGyJjfkVcVgvY0nIhalPNetJBuFJfyqSbpOBvkQWgGpMxR2ezuA7gZPmI25Ft/0fbrBSQlIBSsJIOPCpJsxfBB2Lv1gTXa57BPMb8o7XbYDf3hkgMEmzSHqfte9i5e3R 8D6ZUzUTk6fToBJYEqshLBqlns5bu3aBddrknLknZPp6ks4t1PnHqPwvwNGl0qLgFbmcoLAZYwys8hAQG6qOcavMKTbLBrNNLVKTLmspICUEhLsoDNwd2iHVz5QZINJuXAUAbUnDWdt/tCfivGXaglUuwCQlw5IpUXD2IG4ufWFyZCp6eaepxUklKSACDkovcFx0hOOEeOPTBUizQ5GrSokJVdKjVnJBLNsbuO0Vb4j FNLqErmJCZU6rxISAFGoAqKHpIF3cCGY4QuhKxOXVkgsmpSbYdwDbD2jubOI5JqgKuUil2BSS4UdwA7ENd j0SaJSaYh4cUaXRTtHSqVWidMrnFBQoMgBILgkG2QCwLsFR5bLms4DCzF77OdrEttePX/idCFzQFISpUop WhaagSACQR IE5uzKIJdo8m1yD8ymb8tBvzITy5IAITgMLWdiHit2S0ZPmFSlFTVXKsJ5gD0DOMN1iWXhJu5F7NucdQzX84CRLLAkEAuQ4LKIsQDg3t94MVrFLpClBQRLShAOEgOaLZybwrQUznVapamKi5DDYMwCcAdEiOdNkGxZrHfIYe4PpHGpsTnb 8daFJNLb28rG56Bt4ASzcElFgoJClKVShwSHDbC5Nz2z0h1MmSyoArSVEFwKXa5BWqxpf8Iz5Qn0RZHMopSwBKXqvcoB2fo/m1oZp1CEJoShUoKY86mKrFiUA1HoyiAH7MECa apisAF2WFqJQm2yAOZSQXJO5Aw7xLppRJckhRDFagFKSknp Fy M7vHBDqCrFRwtW17kAgVqPUcqWZusqVkB/r16qbc4HtGAEzZKUmkfNYAM6iLEAgtaxyLYjUCzJwfmm0n8ri3QXSdm3jcazBE0XjEG27PsWF2yTGEOY4Cblwm7DmZs RI9IMzRJvmkuKiHDEE1oN7lSQSG 0dpQyGNKUqNIpPI/TLD1CT/wAo5mTXHMmWbMCSQo/8VFL22bHpEYf8Slp2KlCpDAYUWYobdy29OYVINkqgqhphSzB1E1M1gZjeOW7ATACzMSGgdUkSlJqZywpqBSpJ5QqWsEb72azxL89aGSxCSXNdSaVNZSZgSUu xUTi5doVazWrSVJBC3BBMt3QT4hMkWyM2AL5BaHoBxq9alKRVcpLbXSc2zn7m0VHW8TVMKimw7WHq0ScS1ClKLklt73cWJe7wumSCwLWLsdv3iCo YrYbwDUj JkV2T81Dns4c/vqY9ancX 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 Xowgn5QQFDJKVEjzU7dcesEcM0/8pIdrOQAz7XIuNvaIdWkAU3UBhBNMobnCWPrfEc5U2pAJKXdX4ic2uzix69GLQLMWHKq0JCdipII/wByr2GTe LRHM YwAskqIKEDlL3avJ6qIc UcyU35qA2AgOEYJJP4lYPmR2IYVnctNvErfCH3y5F/t0tGQQFqFvm09qzb2DP17xkYxMtb7AYx2DQLOUGc9bebEi2MjeCSN4gngiWpix2MMzI1dvETgAKSkE5u67EYLDrGIXS3Kn1Wg3bABVbe6SkRAAq7IPUqUAkXFy5dR2x9IkQtSTzS2wTaYf qae71QiCdJmrd5aFsqxMtT1dAqpK0HyqJ74iOdxFUtVwkEMwmBmDOzpqfypERzZSNgOvgWPUGpnjUnRubrUkEWoBWCejBk fM8MrAxbq0GaAGkBI/KpSRZ/zIzk2O8LtVwlX55IGzKVdvMWxktFw1HCEDlINQF66UpFibAVi9skY3hZP0 lAHNKJS 9fk6QLXe0PYpS9ZUiYaqDbYcpszgBvfreO068oU4am4Iuxt98Xiy8TCCB8tMwkYKJRAB9Ut5tFO1EpQqBBBT4nGLgX9SBB2a6LdoeIpWjkWoKYhSbXTytcuSH/SLh/o1rkjWz9OtLhaSpBVe6SxTjLEe0ePpSKQoL5nIpY2AAIU MuGzaH/wbxP5Gu0s8rJPzAFu9golBD78pq/xHN4nh6uN/X6ZKrkvB6P8A6jcJOm4hKny5RonNUQFqAWzFACLlwKgAPzljtBq9azAJQGFBa8wIO9AIpGeW2POLb/rFoDM0kuckOqTNCmDklKwUEML5KT6R53JlzVpK1igMS3NlrAkS2KjhiSOa7bS8NJTgq7YDdIdcS1i1SUlRVLUSDLSoAugsTYDkBKW2fyEI9dMWpKZaSaewBF6gVPh2PewhjqdQmZKluU1klBNRKqEP4kuWNRFx sJ5s35Y5VGpNgGblJ3fDWuOkdRMrHENPQoOQFCyjzG4UwVe GNh03gBfIoEEKIKnDHYkXChvlu97w3 INKpKiWCQdipz YOcHfBycQlWXPUDPqdz1e0UWhGMNJqgJLK5k1FparprUkgzCHDFIx1q7X3weW06WHSalP0sKgSWwO79CIDUpJRkhSSkAUm4PzCou7W5bZJVbwmHXwVpCuepR/CjcPcsBvsAfaM3gyWS y00IClKTgXpYHNks533BgXV6ilqZalf7lqSlPnkq7s32gpaAHNK1ls8qj6FxSPaApoIuwli963mK2YADHYOTYRzoqAzUlRcqASNknAvdsubly224jaVh28SnJpSClCG3mKOWcYcvEQmqUSmWXIuxApRgusuHW/MQNw12gvRrDMoYy5YlWQD3ANRd7qfaGAwVUpKrlnPUI/Uv6Y6WjIM WkvUgqLkEiSFBwW8TjybAwHaMggJY6EolHa/6f1jlZa/eJVKDCGaAhUhYlqIUpW4ACjjpa5f2EdakoKjyADIvL3yaSshPmR0jfFUkMoFsA5xsTcRBLnClrEW2BJYWpSAwfarpE3gdEv8SwZrFwCyVE9GAQxbsYhTLnZXNUh7WlhJZmwS48gHiZFT8rpexLkKttVckjp9ExiAC1LqJPem bPzdbqI7nEFMDRJpuGyyKpgVOyACsBz0v4trBO3s302kSmmjTFADqZVIBA/8AZ2DZZXpiE m1JlK5FkrNgtNh0pCmct0SEjuMw5krUokTFKWogClSiEXxyywzbUKCiDcgjNIsRoXzpZJYqufwyEggOxS6lAD1IAis8e4YlKjMIUoFKwaZjqroISVEpYByHYlw7R6JMkApSlTU/gQgFIewdRa74YM7i20K N8AGolUA0rCnl2ICSHewJAGXy30hms2jWeUyQ6KPlgqd0qDuL3CmsRZg H7xKiW8qpKuYKJINI5AAygSXdyQwH2i1arg2udSZciXKCpfyZnyqQmYmrKgSWUck2LCGWh C0pnGdM WEhVaZKCooDB6alXUOzXt5QWBHrRP8AF8KFSQoqkh0liKgkFrODcd48u1EpktyIZ WsDl/40qdXZ3ZyWuB6V8CpCdKqTZkKUEtilXMAO129I8/myJiZqpYIN1BI8qgw5nFnBfG2Y8bwDS5Z8Xl/Ta9jo5NJla0 hClLKtyQCLEeTWjZJWEJKUvJeWSE8zAuFKdqrlr9YMTNQElgKgSSTzBTkEEDAAAzd7QkmTwh0m1W4PTBYH9uI9WyIJxrVkkp5W/4hw3RW2/1xCgC1uv6bj9e8Ez3mTAAkknCUi5YZbqzwOOlj5d236Qy0Bnc9LgG7saiSL4YgZwRFw DUlMpawMqbBuyXscEuesU cupndwG8kjAH76evp3ApIk6aVi42sQolyVW3u0CejR2FjUFPiuDkfRx 94BnJepWVG2CyQ3h7lnJa S3U cVbfLtdy9upJCiAWBs0K9XNNIKU0ID3NlHcqCSSaXAZ7qUwIESRRg65CQlIdrOQn8PMXqfCrgnpUj8pbBhzdOykCzPYDYqJvazqQ1neWVzEkpsAAElsv4C22XPWrIaJFSgT5kuTgMLkMMgF2A8S0D8MEUHTPccqA2B/NUkWswAHhGAdwx3jIKmzEpNIVPQBamWgKSLYBa5693jIxiRYtGgjAtfri/WIQsYiZ4ezHE0BXKRtClQMpRFmv16Yt18w9g8OFAO4jr/wAcZxLbB/7QsshQo084HAsMvfGAW8I6JAv9Ynepw3XyYPYszgb/AIdsuSvWCg0qtzN0by7vvtBUtYIY2t08RdgAG8L2bdgNjCaGDJawRgjv JWQAWx/xsABuHA6StkgpuGJpSPE1zc/hHU5Z3axhSsZWC27f9s3JsB1DD8UEpLXJFzh8Ndvue5A2g2BoYSOJkMpRY7kPezBAOSSz5DM5bEFjVAuKh0cXKQ4DDFvCH7W7KRMQHJRfCXyO7E/muf MdJlpOxfcvsfS5YkZ3iikLQxOvH4VEB3Pf8AK1sswgTU65 VIuPbFx2fH YjKZfS/mfp9o7TOACglIxYg3BBcHvbZ726wLBRZ/8AT3UKeYlZyAR3ZwT22tCL4qkKTqZjIcMVAiymbmIPQXt5 kvwdqwNTkGpJFh0Yhj6G37MH oQUJ6VDCkXw3Kd3xY5/Y8KM/u/tRx/NH29jqcb4b8io6uaBMCSSEEEFnIcYLEA9tvSFPFtQklIIslFPLZyxYkl3uQ9g7WbMTcR1pu7VPlmO OnQ UKAlSnJctk52sPp9I95HKyNcuzjYOp9nUQGu5DUvYZ9Y40k1IJrQFgggCpSWJHKvlyxu2DEmumJUp0pKQyXBU7KYBRfoS57Y2gcp 7f3hxSwcImEzVSEreXMPOQkCpKDWAAfCH6fW0XpB6M BtjBfZm8opfwrKV80EMWlqLtdnCRdssPQHvFwUtk28wnfuBbfoYlyboeJOhiWawN3LN5vkvfp16RitOupk1K3Kwg gD4SNupvdlRAo1AGx7CxF7W8yY6TqFpF a7AOXqNgLXb kKhmDTUhC2xTYD/cGfa7kpG34n6iYlyMAnBIcWci2wBeYRf8PWI5CnWSA4FhYXNw7ZDmv3EHBCES1zFA2S/UG7qcHCTe3k9oNgAfnt/9qpY2TQTY4JPU5PcmMiCVoysVTFTa1OVCWhJSCT4Qd2we4MZGpmsGWrmH7/ZglXigVfiEES1uYcU73hlw0lMslq3zSKlDpYEK9n8oVpuW3hnM0hkgEJKg16c97A33Yi4hZ6HjsG4joUagFaM oVV0IZwT3YxWpspSDcdm6bY65v3i2nUJWHBwGd2O/KsYVg9FDbuHxJIUnmDHN3rDdXCdt82aEQWhDI1TqALliD3267bwZKn9/MP3236W8oAmaQEmhQJywN os8QrUtNiCPQe0GgD2XqCkdHsCbgNfBGXDe46xpE0Hp9P39oQ/wASoC/0P77x2NZ0YDs3/wCYNAHpn ncB2v /OIJuqYW6XbzLfvyhNM1pZhbri5HkAesCrnm2x69YNALZwPiTauUTYlVPuCHtb7 tmM/1VWaJSxkKKfQjftYRR9PrClaV/kWFG/RQNv1baL38baczpNCWcqDE Y9rR4/iodPjuLk/j/fU6uN3xSR5ldXc/aDUcPmEikFgxG9X7Gx6Q40vDUovYk56O wBYDyh5w7TgbR7qSRxtlU0nwtOUcAdaj/R4Kn/B84G6kHJq89j1/SPQdDKAuRbeNa0J3cC M9odRQlla4PwtMhRIIpWAwBUaWclNZAOTlsvDCakFDJUyg7FVx2uLfaBkqNTn7Bht77x2qWcgkE9QR/YjO8c3J8zKx0dhAGwPcdetj5xiVgmzvcAm7Pk f8AfrESZr73D /aOnD4It5/XaFGJNRO XgMd 3brGtRqzMCJYNlqBUf9qb37WA9Y41SjUx5sXfp1gCYs1KIsyRLR5qVck bexgoVjJC5qg8uaEI/Ck5YWB9c sZCmc5UaSwHKLj8PL kZDmCiI6liMjILMSDlLjINvaHWnnqVLS5dzew6E/cCMjIlyDwBeJqICSLH5iUf8AqUgt7 0JNWXllRy32drYjIyDAMykaicoLUXvVnyMP ET1KQyi7jfyH9TGRkUkSQx1WjRQpVN2SMncKe3oIWrkpFQAwVN6KtGRkCXYaIvn F93iOZ4X3/ALRkZChCNNKCilw9ifpHovFv/jA2sPRxGRked4/5uL93sV4dS/Qricw34eIyMj2TkHOlxAvElWjcZDxFYlJcjufs/wDUxtmAP7yYyMjjmXRxNP8A1B9esDJnKDXN7HyMZGRjG0D7H7GAlqNv cv/ALGMjIKMyIqLm/4lf9jGoyMhhT//2Q==  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 YpzZAyevYQ/lUJCQk2GBBxEGwSbIUEN7n9/eB5ZFYHeGOo1YNrsIBQh1BR2J6dLee8CJmMOHKN3ZnF3a1LlvL kMFLUFDms X5Tyuz7MzQn0k4JmKuCHYWbKha3Z4KVq5YIDNmYQLVEmkDbd/SKKWBWifiEsC CXq3SxxcXcXhYspSUl0sp6rWFOL9 aO5utSBU9NioWYOot0ZgMt1gDik4KqZSQaHC03SbGxwQSwxvGsAfJUmpqkhboLVAKZyTZ3yPWCUIoCnYOyQQ7DJC3G7hIO3vHjuulrBdRKnNldW xhrwX4qnyCOYrQMpVe3Y7QOprYaXY9HXOQUF36Aflsx36g38s2iTSEVJL J6rkKCSlmU1nukN yNpOJStTJdCgm4LAZVckHs9Lhw9swJKlTkFSTyqBaoqs1PKAlg2B1 rRS70I8B8rSJPMPxILEgC4esjz5faMmVBKigsVJClDqxUkC1yHAZ3v0eD9BwlSpQmKnoUukpKkcwKbXBDv0v07xBqlypaBMSsKKgUqBdNICqmKVXDqZiehMNTQLQKsqqQFppDMCSeUpAYMWuCpnLlgcNC3VcNmTJ4R84zE8yiwILqYMXLBinPc3hykTDMIcsiWUtUGBLd3qZBLG/veXTkO6VvuM7kVEtd8WzcdYxivarTSVBJCecqQz8qqagSsl3IqsSYcSkgVFy zmz2NSb2uXF4g1unSlViKVFCSoHKhNNj2so SRhzBEqWFAkgjmCuVRuGFLtuDVyk9N4BjlWrptSi35jzetsxkYnS1OqgByd 5jUajAUwWiXSi0RzMRPIFoBhXxLxGBUENBPEFXMBAWERlsstG1R0mWSbR1NRiJZYY9/12gozDP4mhNAZoEnaxsF/rEWsmtfPcYgf5oIibQSaVrycmzQbJ1jhhvj2P8AWEM1Zbbpc/Z4gTrVJYembQAlhTOIsD9c2Mc6aa6w12Cev5jb9dsQqlaty9uv3ES6efSVHskjyD/2goA5SolBY/8A1hXe3rfBeOuI6N1 IFwpJ9eZ6S42MKVa1gU7cye/b3Bjr/yJUEk9r9ik594reBKybk8KlrSqWoHnS46OL1XwtunUxVOO8GVIOaknB7tgxb9GF1ImJUQXuLEEBLqcWLscxFx7iMlaSlbN4WB7kgj3tC3TDRTeD69cmYCkFQJAKPzPYN36R6RoeKlJFaFMsOAsFKmbcFiP1jzzRzTKmCYgvSoKT5pLgkGx8ovOj IZ2sSg6nTKVKQF0zJMu6l2apL002IKgAxIJsDDxy8AdotMrUmTaVT8kqcOl0pCy7qDee4xHXxhIISiYumWFD5a1JHM7goNP4m5rf0cKPgrVJnlSFzaEioFKiAAoMKSolisXZvy9It l1IrUgkTQQ4UrZrWcMfcsEjqIsnapk5LNoqfBJs1APzJheYQoKa9CSpAoSOYFvwi7NtDBGnJQJk2YtNZpR4edlJUTTk F8P3g/jCUSQFplgqmHDEAgMFKSACygCe2HbdTxSeRyoSShJUoLs0tKnFL9VfpGaoCtgM41MTSpmSkG4TSta0khLglAu/fsYllgJBWBURMSh3xZJJpJtb2Zr4gDSL5iAQCC7F7JDpAJ2Bzf8AWG8hpzhyJaTUpIGGKvVqeUAG/WETHoAmfECZR WJa1UsHYm7XuAxu4cWjUTf LkKdRk3JJLE7kls3bD75jI1GBpkEyvDA82J/wAPpAFEeqVzGMQmwiPVC5842jAiTLImIvHUwcpN/wB29I4Bcx3qLoIB3D 46xogYHNUVEp6D26Pfq0L5C2LHaLHoEC/VrezQq1OlDknaFQzNaNJUrDj9tG9Zw5NqXbs9h9o40k2kOL4/f2ht/EBSMkbj9X9IzAVSYSg Itj7f29460s9j1As3UFmf3 sEcUlpDpIscFwPvCdE1iyr2bOz/cY9oKyZjATMpvsx7pwfMj7QVJb5SjuCx8qnDehIhWpBIqSCQGBIFkqyku1r/Qw10UlaKjMQflTAOcPSlRelbM5SXIPRzhoehWw2dxmRIlFAUTNIIslwU09XdwR7GKRqJqpiiTdWegY7 7CM1pIVc3e7YIfrtYtvEWlcP0Nh2SS589s9INUaxrwrg65t3pTsT/AEj2D/TLQTJcigzwZaFqpSUh0OylKCmJDurJ6 UUvgCP5aB0G8O5GpodlEAhjs7wi5OlhcOpD7jvw5pp pMxM8BRaoi4JAIFaTY9Ksl 8VmbrxImhUsoUkLYKS AWpD4D262PdrVoZvz0VfLBSkBPicO4qcmyRcWsIo/GdCmTP5SwW4BykzclIOLhyAHDoO5u7d0wRjRauLcVlFaBWWLpUAshUsLpezFlKBTa7AOWLOi1E9ZU55kpHKkqcgMwSdxcK6/eFmsDLWotgEFrEp5TYeFyGBMCaOcUuC5W/KgB3BdvcsMbnrGlJsySQ/4chVaiwA2UFEeGxYXuae7mGugkBIJUkqbIP4Tlyd2 pLwv08wqSeU5SASljZnNrEX m0NdEQB1CiDfzJYnuHx1gWajS9KpVy AMnYAdMWjIJloYMEBQc3Nnv0ItGQ1gor6jiCleGBlZEETzymC9AEM9Tn1je4jharxKrNoiyqSOki8TTfD3t97QPKF4JUlwG /SGj5gkgjToKQDmAuII33MNJFwxt2gXVIc4 sIjMQGX23grRi7CC16TtYb/SMlICTf8Az/aD6GIddoAoMzF7H sV/W8OKQTgg2s47v8AT3i6InJUmwP bQLqdM7sw77 Wcxm6YOxTeDz6JgqWQhQpX5HqHuH3MWTW8QWiQULAEkqpSsAEImtVQQMpISXYfiJ3aAdZwhQQ9gMO9gW/Z9ID0BSVCXNWpgXSgJBQ4LAku1JFrbHNmh1kUH1WiBQvBCaWNzkgcvUZvC5egugJLlJekAvdud8KGA7vja8em8N4LInIWlEtSEspaQfEpippVyrz2YsHN4q3DdEfmKWoM 3k Undm3hngyHvCkunwgWAYYcADcxHqtQlLgOovcjA2F470k9IUUKLMztg4t/h43MUFApCQScU IFi22A3rbzjmlsrHQy F0CapSRMpACSagLNk9ckY384G/1J4SpMglCaki5UgKJSoMa1P4cDGyjiCfg7hWrczkMxJSSWsUkVAsMFsDPpdz8UcSMtNK0ImoWClakAoJrBFJy1qr3xdnEWjGKXxAblfwnn3BdcJ2mKir YgprFvwhfMzuQQU3ezdYM0ctLylAOXd6QOQZAPWogC2HilLRN0s9SfApN73CkFLgFncFP3i/8E1KZ0qtLJIFugIJdL9z2chu0ADGkqYKEqtUAQQCTe43LBjbu8FioAWwQ7je9u9vtC6ToJiJIdmUtZQ1zSbAt6Fx1YteCtMTuTfKRcg Y3er3989gWhx8kquldIOzm319YyOTWmwQsgNdme3lGQ4tldHiESa1XJESBzRnEFcsF6AhOpNxGz4o2kXjuVdUSsqS6aWSbZ/TeD5cvmbAHvEmiASHPS PaI9BqQeZn7fr5bQW8UBDKTplWYEuWA6vgAdY41UgA5x55Z2xY9sQx03FEKQEFi5cEfTe376xW9ZqwFkWNRcHONvLFjAckjU2STlAbbQDqEuwMbVO2f9mO0q7j1gYYdE/D9OklIUSBuQCbXNkjxfbq0N1SUAgDF7u5YC4U3KDjw4uHhIhKUl1LIci6CHHcWL 32hkZ4lgy0FTJvUpruFf7d7/u8FtIFEXHNJLQMOWs98hJe7gfiBtttFX0fCDNmiUjxEkgZGCTSB4bOc3bbez8KlK1RmIKKioAJmKUwSQ5LJPiUz77XzDmTwTT6VAnTVLYeMgjc EYcuFDd7NDwj37CSl2DeF8JTKkme5WfwEEAsWc3LXN/LzinyeHGWZiVGp1FQWo7KWpYNnyFdXcv2ibjvGv4zmStUpCLJQSAgmp5bfmIABL7 kRGY8pL2sXJwGdz1x9obklgEUKNVpzVUAW63zc/Z/pG/khArFTHBbmRblvhyLuL8pgzR1qWJySSUPSCMJY4flcj8wyzbQx0WhqQUqvdITYLL1ukrZWCDMBAzzXDCIyaLRTI FzF6ZQYqlJbmUmsgpuoKUAS9wGVnmI2hpxHVIn6VC0UhaiVDlZVaSLkmxDkB 7QYjiknTLUPklqUskgJoDA0BTEEOSS9gX6Qu43xNWqk1S5ATKTNHOmynJdxRZTBz6jeDGmvUZ7yVf4h GZ plo1UhBXakmpIJSCzXa6SCmz29gdwjgU RIPzJSgpazMISkhIB5QnDA2dvMbRafhDXIEpAVMUgpKmdqSKiaVJcUkF2L3HtFln6nkrRNSUpdIZm3LlgzYswxneLRhFx2c8puymylJppIuCwJJYWLhttr cE6HiPyQk0JWVO9T8uCd7m 8RaDXpRN aoViskggXqJvfKrxxxvXImTlTEJpQ1xgO SHZJ/pEeqspj1e0WCVx WA3yz6BJ 94yKmlT3c 8ajfiJg 5iRyfFEPElWiaRkxDrw8O9AWwBBvEkm7tHKQLxFLFj5xMoMZ040L/4n7ZiqyeJENe2P20WKtwe4Ld7YiialVJ8sdx3b7xlkzwWuRxekklQIOKMgd9zEU3UrWX5qWYKUl3c9QHa1vaKjNClKNALgOfLc9hDDRzUISalmYdkOUpJcbi4a bfSD0IHUNk6xQLKZ9ibE 5g6RxFKSxVzHABL/QGKnquI12ddOaVEEA/7VZbzeIJWoOxjPjD1F41HGHTSAHD3JdgQXBqPRrRBI1apqUpTeoBDgsbNQ48gQO5iv6SUV2qIFybent/SHHDtEgEBKlKcgEpDsSzFgLczQOhUbqPUfgrTy0ykku90qH5CHDkEFybl/2a38V65U0KSpRVRMIp8PLdlD8P XixaTTzdPJ fMSC6UkhJs5LAdXsfrHnvEtaFLXMK6nLlQzffyd/J/Z5SdJCJZbEep1yeUmp0KswTg5OL/06RdJcpU1CQpXKALYctYqPQbDrcvt5zMIdSX/b/wCI9D C5nzpYJGCA4LX2BOzs/mdt1k8BSyM9PpcODSohCmyUkEEhvCylJu/6QXL1ipSaJKQxClUk1qlMVBTsPC7BI7mDL1FCRSLLr5iQyKAdiDynrkQn4j8SaaSGWl5hcKSmxIAUkjxUt4WYm7lnERy2XxEk1HDwQiulIQOc0BBEuYg03DpVSolzjFnEa4xPlJ0Blyyk4KglJqKs Po 7DMUvV/Ec1aECpKaVq/llyUyhLlfLBJZwSTsLgX6O0yxqEyyXAUmtrilsge4 vaKr4ESk tgfw9xZKgpCiEliwvfINO5O7G3eD5xLMPFa7XBfHXqIrnFeGnSzEzUOEKLDLpBLEg72qEMJvHEfNCU8xKgCR1u5fcXH1xAkr0Zeo2lrSSHs6mYk2L2LBJtgO/eO5oZYBsGsqsFKWP4nAdV8FO0YZCaQsFKwtL26klnUOtj2vaO5kmgJpI2BJax3HZX9ozwZAtCt1k9/kG/qEkHzBvGQUqWl7lT7 L9DGQtGs5kbwNrcwRJgLWKvF5aJx2QoTmJZSLfvG/YxCiYweGGklFSCWcen2zEpaKrYl1s6np7W9RtCDiyUrdWFO9mu b2h7xWUSpw5/X9YUzJLhkjJYM7k9msfaBEzK6pZx5x3MkuwIAs1ujm56q7 UETOHLJZKSWtZiXF/bvECkmwII899hbpmOjtgl3CFahTBICQlmHKn1OHfuesRSdOpSqUgqa5bZr gg7hnDVTcWG6yLP0HU59oY8QnpQBKlOEA3PVgSSesTch6OeEIqRQtXIcsoJSL5Wugv6n2i3/CWnlmcEyjUQCrkBCRTu6jzE2D47RUpelHy0qUlOxHKQVDrykOSfOL5wqX/AAWkVNUAlSkVEHJV FIObOPcwYRt2CTxRB8acVoTLkiY9JJIcFrgAktcs 9vvQp0 sqJy77sbm8S6gLKnVuLvlSiR7C/0gRFLquXDZGS9wGwMm/SA8uzLCoBA5z7fv8Ae8Xj4A1hR8 tkoSKqmYAAg7eJVVI6396pwrhM7UTFiUgmkio7JHc9ewufdrDxnSr0pPymCZlKCsYD1BVQBIllwL5wx6FwtZMpU8EHG/i ZNKpUsmUmo5f5hduQqHMlizMXz0hPptQtlAS2UEmpSpgLIChMUEJWWCwUkEpL8xBF43K0E1ZExkkggpBpdQCmFKSXUSp7EYviO9bpZs VKICQh5kwJSA6QpQCplnWpJUlrWSQMAuWUUtCtt7F6NXMcqKiSzXyAAwzhhYNhhDHTcXmIKEpV4CVJ71MKSH8PL9YW6lYsGYvezMWHK1IYg1e46X1pwSc9M9mhZIZF1 JuLCZp0FNvmBNmcAkrKkjphMKuBD5mp ZSmXSCaElhdLMBc5c53hb/HKSigZJyRh3qCej8p9Ih0Os XMStna57jcecKk0gs9DkFalczEC/dlMWGzuH/APZmib5CR t 5f6/V4X8P4glYBTe2/XP9T7QcVuLWA/fX0iWRzCkbJAHSl/rG4lBjIbqNSB5WIX6xVzDCUbQvnJdRv1zFpEo7IaeWHvDxTJFwXct06P6QmRLJYDJsPOLGtLJABLpsx7bdjEZvBRLJW IoCiQ Njb2heNMQT7bYJY rP7w9noIuoWwem7PbDPAxlg3sb Yfp2ESsehVKQ7kjJYlLA0uwHra/SOdbLQopJSlVRYA7JZvLAcDyhlP0gYKexBDdAGB8xg2hXqpJKhsACQcipXKD2sT7RZSJtEWr4rZkgAB0pADAAZPmTb3ivmY6g5y/6CCuISlIbdgz7OQ RvmAZfjSPJ/SGigMunC5VUyXL/COZQ2ISHP1jXxdxOudQF1pSwuGyaiPsIm4RLUmucErMoSymqiwFjMqIJYCkhyz9or/EEH5ilJNQWQsEdDzb4bB8jDYqgdwpJqBa9jfcMlreqjAWi05mzKZSbnwgly7YsHJJ2A39Y2mcpIUxY7EZ8g0RyUIKmuhBIBVkAFgVFg/UtAQS0z DokI StU0/wAwraoo/mpsD4FAIDA7l kL/idf8PLTKSkgTaa6lEuEMoEYAVkPTcFr7OOF6f5iBLlTPmLUtaqihQK5aWQl3F1MokBuUYJgf4v4bLMuUmbN50KUPloAUByhwpQNi4HU9e1WyaKpwnRmeVAKHKlUxIUWNKVB0pJsVEE2/wBpMFaVC0IKpawAhFmUUEqWoklA5VEhNOM2zZiPhvUCVOVJDKlT6pJLHwkAoW2QQWI81RPKkIUlQdBWmVQUlRAJqR8sOkA11UkuWqQSQwEbFGK/rpRSRUVFTFwrKSSpwXuDuQ2TEehU1RpBdwHY5Lf0jUx6yC73c/XcP0iXSAMQQ/ftn3xEmOjglwXAd8jd0i3SzfUxpEokKuBgMTclxgev3jSd7WODs7JJY9e2zxPw8Ez0Nc1JPsYKMXfh2nTLQzM7WJekhIBudncwW7eW3794hBH6f0/r7RiF8tOxO 3f0ER2yh183vGRjtZgYyMYlT4YUz1m5hqnELJwd4vIlEN HylawSQKbh91bD9fSLDqaVOCWV1I2F9s2wciAfh/TiXKJ/MSSCCxAsziJShy6RVYuz1DN 47jziEt0UQuIKSXLnqL227qS3aOFIAwGPk6dj9bQXNAbmB6Bdy2SwL3T1ECrdiFEEfhY9MMS3t2ibQ6OVkFJBYEB ptn vpCqYgVHLFhy2D5b6pgyYvcDJGwbu 4Lt2zC8KasX5eZIfpa3YY9oKAwDisr5hQm T3AABwALm0VyelpiruBuHaLPrVsys0kH6MSejPFc1stQWom7i5b6eQisGJIvHw3w1atKZqCA61pFyCDSAezH6NaEv8eGWFsZqFKCy91EqYEHcAWt/cXX4ak/L4TJP561 6j gEeR/wATzrUwLqJY4y9xvHB4Lnny8vKnpOkW5IKMIvzLQiXKZEpVIUpjWuoAKNwA2UKYJJLNWCGYxMvSMSmWlQWFgkpFSE1KIAUCflrSAWBCEhiRcFhXdIpMyYPmFdDOspFSgkC5AJD46iLlJ0kpUgzUpC0JKQKbTlS0GkrLAhKlCkKBU4SFFuYEerHJzMYfPkyKPlhS1rQpSGcIDkcyU2NQISKjsGJLCFaFJmLl/OI8fOoVEkKdyQC5u9333vAPFNdNmaiWpHIogBDL5QpKgFUrqYXGX8yd3vGPhidp5InTigIUbpZR WpSSoIUASGKmSLjyEZpt2ZNLAj4twlCZhKFFSUkKWlLAJei6VKc0CtICje98PHHFflJ1MwyyJ6Skl1ik8 Qp25kuA4bDhoAcqdy5JSAkvSpNRBKnIUWwDc56CBpMrZT36XLs2Hve0CTAiUipKUM63sU3UQUnlN2tnD97RBpv/jAIFidol1UwlNKgB8sKAsAbkljgno5c2EDy10pI6/1/wAQsnY6IpSRdi9xthxj2/SHnwtKSZpVgJDe4Y rB4U8HnJRzLliYCSyVEgPYAlr26Q7 EU88xTNjbBJLDse/n1jN4Mtlj X9cbWAz239xHKJiSSctg9rv8Ap7GNTl9eZJsR2Fz727YjlSkgFvEXISSA1nFyfJ2iSGZIZ4FnaMgAKJvRV/uZRfu6be0ZG6WaxorwwC4gzU2ED6aU6kdi9 0WkTiO5NctI3AAZQLpGLm1vP7RgWCQrHcG25F8DYXjQntulIJ/MDLPXoR5t3iDVKCSHASVB3TdN8kJU1Q7giI pUknWdSAHNlhu3ipLhmfHnaIZq00kY3t4CcP1BzcPHE1RTzflLApdgWw4xd7GB5 qCsIAUTtg9m/Cc2FvIwr9BiBr2Pn37dxG06NmP5TcbgH ljHUskG6SxG7/TFwftvEyBlIZwQ72FxY e9jGSFbE2s09NSSLJZvIg0p/4m9zhorurtUgkqOx7FmHYsFDzEXLXoBS4YEPiwY2Kb7H kV/iOl a5akcxBxSS7J9gm1t36w8cMVl64l/I4TJT XTJJ8yhz9THi0kiq LYz 8x7f8A6kSinhxbAlJT/wDyBHiknQTVt8uUtYbxIQpVXViBdo8z7F KHJPzky/iX8q9DQuSBud l8 kXb4W1IkCUoIUszCqpMwcpZ0oMo5Dgq5t 4iu8L4TMTPkCdJXSZksFC5a2UCtiguzOMDd4dav4kp165kqa4VMKCFJplSwmZSikEuAEDPKQScix9qjlbGvCPhpJJdUkS5gSJaV1GaUKmsyKSCCki5ZQNG0EfFugtMmBSFSpapiVhKh/LmgsEr3JqqIUblS2u5MGq0LIXqZExLocrUllIRSJpUiWWukrov0IbtUNV8RoMtaBKQTMSj5iiC8yYlSllZY5BUti9wz4EM8KhVsk/8APTPkTNLSFILABYqMtFyUpNmNTX25sEkldo9YQApPIQQQUvykHIfOTvAmq1K7KU7G4tZTcpIHVxfyESS5oYh9mL9i7DtiJNjpHermAqUxUU3ZSvEXpYkObsC944M7 SUhwnJFjzMbg5Ac4xEJmWCbeL1sGzmIFLJSALOB94wSaSOQd/8AMWr4YdEtS3ypvb7uS3 IR6SXn/agn9P1i08M05TLSkjqzNm5Up8MDa/SA9GRKTzMzHpiwN3N2v8A9PONrWm16nwMG WHqL943OmAcxUHLkPlTbvkS03/AMxHNUVAlSVnrNWAkkXshKjypbc383haCaMwG6pskHcFKSR2JpLn1jIkQtQDfykt FTKI7E/tsWjINmsI1CmGIi0SKlEVAWs/X3jqdG9IW69LJfu8GYIhxExF0ioEsTLIUFYDlLOHD4c kcpcJfZnYOtPmUllJPWk 0RLmMQCFBTWLAP1sWBItljaJg5LmylF3pUlV3dVKgQsZch kTHOVz2pchSFB0qSXUm L5NhyKf9YWT9QMC25Adi34gDg5cOesMeKSgEgAVFRJGyJjfkVcVgvY0nIhalPNetJBuFJfyqSbpOBvkQWgGpMxR2ezuA7gZPmI25Ft/0fbrBSQlIBSsJIOPCpJsxfBB2Lv1gTXa57BPMb8o7XbYDf3hkgMEmzSHqfte9i5e3R 8D6ZUzUTk6fToBJYEqshLBqlns5bu3aBddrknLknZPp6ks4t1PnHqPwvwNGl0qLgFbmcoLAZYwys8hAQG6qOcavMKTbLBrNNLVKTLmspICUEhLsoDNwd2iHVz5QZINJuXAUAbUnDWdt/tCfivGXaglUuwCQlw5IpUXD2IG4ufWFyZCp6eaepxUklKSACDkovcFx0hOOEeOPTBUizQ5GrSokJVdKjVnJBLNsbuO0Vb4j FNLqErmJCZU6rxISAFGoAqKHpIF3cCGY4QuhKxOXVkgsmpSbYdwDbD2jubOI5JqgKuUil2BSS4UdwA7ENd j0SaJSaYh4cUaXRTtHSqVWidMrnFBQoMgBILgkG2QCwLsFR5bLms4DCzF77OdrEttePX/idCFzQFISpUop WhaagSACQR IE5uzKIJdo8m1yD8ymb8tBvzITy5IAITgMLWdiHit2S0ZPmFSlFTVXKsJ5gD0DOMN1iWXhJu5F7NucdQzX84CRLLAkEAuQ4LKIsQDg3t94MVrFLpClBQRLShAOEgOaLZybwrQUznVapamKi5DDYMwCcAdEiOdNkGxZrHfIYe4PpHGpsTnb 8daFJNLb28rG56Bt4ASzcElFgoJClKVShwSHDbC5Nz2z0h1MmSyoArSVEFwKXa5BWqxpf8Iz5Qn0RZHMopSwBKXqvcoB2fo/m1oZp1CEJoShUoKY86mKrFiUA1HoyiAH7MECa apisAF2WFqJQm2yAOZSQXJO5Aw7xLppRJckhRDFagFKSknp Fy M7vHBDqCrFRwtW17kAgVqPUcqWZusqVkB/r16qbc4HtGAEzZKUmkfNYAM6iLEAgtaxyLYjUCzJwfmm0n8ri3QXSdm3jcazBE0XjEG27PsWF2yTGEOY4Cblwm7DmZs RI9IMzRJvmkuKiHDEE1oN7lSQSG 0dpQyGNKUqNIpPI/TLD1CT/wAo5mTXHMmWbMCSQo/8VFL22bHpEYf8Slp2KlCpDAYUWYobdy29OYVINkqgqhphSzB1E1M1gZjeOW7ATACzMSGgdUkSlJqZywpqBSpJ5QqWsEb72azxL89aGSxCSXNdSaVNZSZgSUu xUTi5doVazWrSVJBC3BBMt3QT4hMkWyM2AL5BaHoBxq9alKRVcpLbXSc2zn7m0VHW8TVMKimw7WHq0ScS1ClKLklt73cWJe7wumSCwLWLsdv3iCo YrYbwDUj JkV2T81Dns4c/vqY9ancX VLVLYhLlKA9RU5USonYH7PaPEkEghQsQQX6NeLlp9UVAUrDGzve48rYYDvAn2K8T2WIcUZICUJCnqZQDBVyTa79N7QyRxWXLKCua6gxTSXyCDcZZ93YxSVq/FcHuB0ZzDI8FVOSpSRQrNN2DgEFO7EEEecc3NzR4o3IvFWW/TcSlLKB4iHaztcbdmq9u0HcT1SZiUy6glXKQWY8wbKbioAi3faPPPhLiKkTVJmAJWxTzD/c1Qc3Di99jFu1JWkoWGcKspYAtS92Z2YKANw3ha4tGVkp5Jp6LVLCDMpTWXcupAcEgskjGQLl4oHxjomSZgAtyLOag4UC5u7gFxsMlzF04gulcuoDmSCoqGVYIDAB0gjBIFmhVxv8AmITSgpQUmtRSDVdqUmnlBGzMHuYfTslWKPNJ2oUUpSpRKUBVAckJq5iEg2AJuW3iJCtuhceZbJ6WgnVy6eSlignmcmpJanswHTrA00gtygeT/r0iggzGolmlZS6RykEtekCpw7gKILbtG9HLXSlWEmqk4qYgFQ8jaBVmqXWXepgaeVT8yr2AIYWu7nDXj0I/mpbqzxqMX3hqFqZF0pAaygnzYMSS99mg Xowgn5QQFDJKVEjzU7dcesEcM0/8pIdrOQAz7XIuNvaIdWkAU3UBhBNMobnCWPrfEc5U2pAJKXdX4ic2uzix69GLQLMWHKq0JCdipII/wByr2GTe LRHM YwAskqIKEDlL3avJ6qIc UcyU35qA2AgOEYJJP4lYPmR2IYVnctNvErfCH3y5F/t0tGQQFqFvm09qzb2DP17xkYxMtb7AYx2DQLOUGc9bebEi2MjeCSN4gngiWpix2MMzI1dvETgAKSkE5u67EYLDrGIXS3Kn1Wg3bABVbe6SkRAAq7IPUqUAkXFy5dR2x9IkQtSTzS2wTaYf qae71QiCdJmrd5aFsqxMtT1dAqpK0HyqJ74iOdxFUtVwkEMwmBmDOzpqfypERzZSNgOvgWPUGpnjUnRubrUkEWoBWCejBk fM8MrAxbq0GaAGkBI/KpSRZ/zIzk2O8LtVwlX55IGzKVdvMWxktFw1HCEDlINQF66UpFibAVi9skY3hZP0 lAHNKJS 9fk6QLXe0PYpS9ZUiYaqDbYcpszgBvfreO068oU4am4Iuxt98Xiy8TCCB8tMwkYKJRAB9Ut5tFO1EpQqBBBT4nGLgX9SBB2a6LdoeIpWjkWoKYhSbXTytcuSH/SLh/o1rkjWz9OtLhaSpBVe6SxTjLEe0ePpSKQoL5nIpY2AAIU MuGzaH/wbxP5Gu0s8rJPzAFu9golBD78pq/xHN4nh6uN/X6ZKrkvB6P8A6jcJOm4hKny5RonNUQFqAWzFACLlwKgAPzljtBq9azAJQGFBa8wIO9AIpGeW2POLb/rFoDM0kuckOqTNCmDklKwUEML5KT6R53JlzVpK1igMS3NlrAkS2KjhiSOa7bS8NJTgq7YDdIdcS1i1SUlRVLUSDLSoAugsTYDkBKW2fyEI9dMWpKZaSaewBF6gVPh2PewhjqdQmZKluU1klBNRKqEP4kuWNRFx sJ5s35Y5VGpNgGblJ3fDWuOkdRMrHENPQoOQFCyjzG4UwVe GNh03gBfIoEEKIKnDHYkXChvlu97w3 INKpKiWCQdipz YOcHfBycQlWXPUDPqdz1e0UWhGMNJqgJLK5k1FparprUkgzCHDFIx1q7X3weW06WHSalP0sKgSWwO79CIDUpJRkhSSkAUm4PzCou7W5bZJVbwmHXwVpCuepR/CjcPcsBvsAfaM3gyWS y00IClKTgXpYHNks533BgXV6ilqZalf7lqSlPnkq7s32gpaAHNK1ls8qj6FxSPaApoIuwli963mK2YADHYOTYRzoqAzUlRcqASNknAvdsubly224jaVh28SnJpSClCG3mKOWcYcvEQmqUSmWXIuxApRgusuHW/MQNw12gvRrDMoYy5YlWQD3ANRd7qfaGAwVUpKrlnPUI/Uv6Y6WjIM WkvUgqLkEiSFBwW8TjybAwHaMggJY6EolHa/6f1jlZa/eJVKDCGaAhUhYlqIUpW4ACjjpa5f2EdakoKjyADIvL3yaSshPmR0jfFUkMoFsA5xsTcRBLnClrEW2BJYWpSAwfarpE3gdEv8SwZrFwCyVE9GAQxbsYhTLnZXNUh7WlhJZmwS48gHiZFT8rpexLkKttVckjp9ExiAC1LqJPem bPzdbqI7nEFMDRJpuGyyKpgVOyACsBz0v4trBO3s302kSmmjTFADqZVIBA/8AZ2DZZXpiE m1JlK5FkrNgtNh0pCmct0SEjuMw5krUokTFKWogClSiEXxyywzbUKCiDcgjNIsRoXzpZJYqufwyEggOxS6lAD1IAis8e4YlKjMIUoFKwaZjqroISVEpYByHYlw7R6JMkApSlTU/gQgFIewdRa74YM7i20K N8AGolUA0rCnl2ICSHewJAGXy30hms2jWeUyQ6KPlgqd0qDuL3CmsRZg H7xKiW8qpKuYKJINI5AAygSXdyQwH2i1arg2udSZciXKCpfyZnyqQmYmrKgSWUck2LCGWh C0pnGdM WEhVaZKCooDB6alXUOzXt5QWBHrRP8AF8KFSQoqkh0liKgkFrODcd48u1EpktyIZ WsDl/40qdXZ3ZyWuB6V8CpCdKqTZkKUEtilXMAO129I8/myJiZqpYIN1BI8qgw5nFnBfG2Y8bwDS5Z8Xl/Ta9jo5NJla0 hClLKtyQCLEeTWjZJWEJKUvJeWSE8zAuFKdqrlr9YMTNQElgKgSSTzBTkEEDAAAzd7QkmTwh0m1W4PTBYH9uI9WyIJxrVkkp5W/4hw3RW2/1xCgC1uv6bj9e8Ez3mTAAkknCUi5YZbqzwOOlj5d236Qy0Bnc9LgG7saiSL4YgZwRFw DUlMpawMqbBuyXscEuesU cupndwG8kjAH76evp3ApIk6aVi42sQolyVW3u0CejR2FjUFPiuDkfRx 94BnJepWVG2CyQ3h7lnJa S3U cVbfLtdy9upJCiAWBs0K9XNNIKU0ID3NlHcqCSSaXAZ7qUwIESRRg65CQlIdrOQn8PMXqfCrgnpUj8pbBhzdOykCzPYDYqJvazqQ1neWVzEkpsAAElsv4C22XPWrIaJFSgT5kuTgMLkMMgF2A8S0D8MEUHTPccqA2B/NUkWswAHhGAdwx3jIKmzEpNIVPQBamWgKSLYBa5693jIxiRYtGgjAtfri/WIQsYiZ4ezHE0BXKRtClQMpRFmv16Yt18w9g8OFAO4jr/wAcZxLbB/7QsshQo084HAsMvfGAW8I6JAv9Ynepw3XyYPYszgb/AIdsuSvWCg0qtzN0by7vvtBUtYIY2t08RdgAG8L2bdgNjCaGDJawRgjv JWQAWx/xsABuHA6StkgpuGJpSPE1zc/hHU5Z3axhSsZWC27f9s3JsB1DD8UEpLXJFzh8Ndvue5A2g2BoYSOJkMpRY7kPezBAOSSz5DM5bEFjVAuKh0cXKQ4DDFvCH7W7KRMQHJRfCXyO7E/muf MdJlpOxfcvsfS5YkZ3iikLQxOvH4VEB3Pf8AK1sswgTU65 VIuPbFx2fH YjKZfS/mfp9o7TOACglIxYg3BBcHvbZ726wLBRZ/8AT3UKeYlZyAR3ZwT22tCL4qkKTqZjIcMVAiymbmIPQXt5 kvwdqwNTkGpJFh0Yhj6G37MH oQUJ6VDCkXw3Kd3xY5/Y8KM/u/tRx/NH29jqcb4b8io6uaBMCSSEEEFnIcYLEA9tvSFPFtQklIIslFPLZyxYkl3uQ9g7WbMTcR1pu7VPlmO OnQ UKAlSnJctk52sPp9I95HKyNcuzjYOp9nUQGu5DUvYZ9Y40k1IJrQFgggCpSWJHKvlyxu2DEmumJUp0pKQyXBU7KYBRfoS57Y2gcp 7f3hxSwcImEzVSEreXMPOQkCpKDWAAfCH6fW0XpB6M BtjBfZm8opfwrKV80EMWlqLtdnCRdssPQHvFwUtk28wnfuBbfoYlyboeJOhiWawN3LN5vkvfp16RitOupk1K3Kwg gD4SNupvdlRAo1AGx7CxF7W8yY6TqFpF a7AOXqNgLXb kKhmDTUhC2xTYD/cGfa7kpG34n6iYlyMAnBIcWci2wBeYRf8PWI5CnWSA4FhYXNw7ZDmv3EHBCES1zFA2S/UG7qcHCTe3k9oNgAfnt/9qpY2TQTY4JPU5PcmMiCVoysVTFTa1OVCWhJSCT4Qd2we4MZGpmsGWrmH7/ZglXigVfiEES1uYcU73hlw0lMslq3zSKlDpYEK9n8oVpuW3hnM0hkgEJKg16c97A33Yi4hZ6HjsG4joUagFaM oVV0IZwT3YxWpspSDcdm6bY65v3i2nUJWHBwGd2O/KsYVg9FDbuHxJIUnmDHN3rDdXCdt82aEQWhDI1TqALliD3267bwZKn9/MP3236W8oAmaQEmhQJywN os8QrUtNiCPQe0GgD2XqCkdHsCbgNfBGXDe46xpE0Hp9P39oQ/wASoC/0P77x2NZ0YDs3/wCYNAHpn ncB2v /OIJuqYW6XbzLfvyhNM1pZhbri5HkAesCrnm2x69YNALZwPiTauUTYlVPuCHtb7 tmM/1VWaJSxkKKfQjftYRR9PrClaV/kWFG/RQNv1baL38baczpNCWcqDE Y9rR4/iodPjuLk/j/fU6uN3xSR5ldXc/aDUcPmEikFgxG9X7Gx6Q40vDUovYk56O wBYDyh5w7TgbR7qSRxtlU0nwtOUcAdaj/R4Kn/B84G6kHJq89j1/SPQdDKAuRbeNa0J3cC M9odRQlla4PwtMhRIIpWAwBUaWclNZAOTlsvDCakFDJUyg7FVx2uLfaBkqNTn7Bht77x2qWcgkE9QR/YjO8c3J8zKx0dhAGwPcdetj5xiVgmzvcAm7Pk f8AfrESZr73D /aOnD4It5/XaFGJNRO XgMd 3brGtRqzMCJYNlqBUf9qb37WA9Y41SjUx5sXfp1gCYs1KIsyRLR5qVck bexgoVjJC5qg8uaEI/Ck5YWB9c sZCmc5UaSwHKLj8PL kZDmCiI6liMjILMSDlLjINvaHWnnqVLS5dzew6E/cCMjIlyDwBeJqICSLH5iUf8AqUgt7 0JNWXllRy32drYjIyDAMykaicoLUXvVnyMP ET1KQyi7jfyH9TGRkUkSQx1WjRQpVN2SMncKe3oIWrkpFQAwVN6KtGRkCXYaIvn F93iOZ4X3/ALRkZChCNNKCilw9ifpHovFv/jA2sPRxGRked4/5uL93sV4dS/Qricw34eIyMj2TkHOlxAvElWjcZDxFYlJcjufs/wDUxtmAP7yYyMjjmXRxNP8A1B9esDJnKDXN7HyMZGRjG0D7H7GAlqNv cv/ALGMjIKMyIqLm/4lf9jGoyMhhT//2Q==


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy

Redid our bathroom.....NOT.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Falcon

Goodess  sakes;  I never thought  of that.  :thank you:


----------



## RadishRose

When Napolean was conquering Antarctica


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## squatting dog

This be me.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 71628


I saw her at the Senior Center playing Scrabble.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy

*OMG....this washed up from the Atlantic Ocean this morning....a Manmaid.   

*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy

*I have a feeling that when this little guy grows up, he’ll be the one that see...Hold my Beer.

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz

*Soooo cute! *


----------



## Marie5656

*Just clear your mind and think about this one for a second.  It will come to you and you will LOL.

*


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Ken N Tx

@hollydolly 
.


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze

Red Panda standoff


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## hypochondriac

Pappy said:


> View attachment 73099


hey arent you supposed to be driving on the left side of the road?


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ken N Tx

1. If walking is good for your health, the postman would be immortal.
2. A whale swims all day, only eats fish, drinks water, and is fat.
3. A rabbit runs and hops and only lives 8 months.
4. A tortoise doesn't run and does nothing, yet it lives for 450 years.
And you tell me to exercise?? I don't think so.
I'm retired. Go around me.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

I’ll take the Gooder.


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes

Be careful who you hire !


----------



## RadishRose

Sassycakes said:


> Be careful who you hire !



That is hysterical!!!


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy

May require a little thinking.......


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Aunt Bea

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 74338


_"Ain't no mountain high enough..." _-  Valerie Simpson / Nickolas Ashford


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Pappy

Mad and happy vegetables.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> Mad and happy vegetables.
> 
> View attachment 74343


Where's the pepper spray?


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 74455


OMG!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 74455


At least she gave him a "heads up"!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## win231

Book - "Understanding Women"


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hypochondriac

Pappy said:


> View attachment 74762


ive got a real gas hot water leak. in the process of getting it fixed. its at the base too.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 74925


OMG @Pappy, finally!


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 74948


Outrageous!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

Turn around quick!!!!


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Lochkelly




----------



## Lochkelly




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lochkelly




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Lochkelly

If I were to ever marry again (would be #4) this might be the response I get...


----------



## win231




----------



## mike4lorie

win231 said:


>



Just letting ya know... it didn't work... sorry...


----------



## Lochkelly




----------



## Lochkelly




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Lochkelly




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lochkelly




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 76346


_"Soft kitty, warm kitty
Little ball of fur
Happy kitty, sleepy kitty
Pur pur pur ..."_


----------



## JustBonee

Aunt Bea said:


> _"Soft kitty, warm kitty
> Little ball of fur
> Happy kitty, sleepy kitty
> Pur pur pur ..."_



Can  only think of Big Bang Theory when I see that ... lol


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## squatting dog

Gotta wash the cars.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Keesha

jeffery 53 said:


>


So cute!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Office party group Halloween costume- Army Guys!


----------



## Pappy

View attachment 77437View attachment 77437


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## win231




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze

I said it's bath time!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun

Pappy said:


> View attachment 77620


My mom always said to watch out or a seagull will get you.


----------



## debodun




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## debodun

Pappy said:


> View attachment 78056


I hope that's hooked up to the warm water line!


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Marie5656

*Its a dork fish*


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 79311
> 
> 
> View attachment 79312
> 
> 
> View attachment 79313
> 
> 
> View attachment 79314
> 
> 
> View attachment 79315


Baby On Board!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Sassycakes

*Be careful where you stand,*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz

View attachment 80216


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## mike4lorie

Found the perfect helmet for my bald head...


----------



## win231




----------



## win231




----------



## win231




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## TravelinMan

She put a hex on me!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## jerry old

" Maw he's doing it again!"
"Leave it be, there just ain't no help for that boy."


----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 81404


That ain't right, it's funny but it just ain't right!


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Aunt Bea

This made me smile.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 82429
> 
> 
> View attachment 82430
> 
> 
> View attachment 82431
> 
> 
> View attachment 82432
> 
> 
> View attachment 82433


The car!!!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lvstotrvl

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 81404


It’s going to be awhile before I get French Fries again!!


----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Lvstotrvl said:


> View attachment 83145


That's hilarious!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Isn't this the guy from Love Boat? Strange ad! 

*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## win231




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Took the golf cart out for a spin yesterday:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> Took the golf cart out for a spin yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 84240


Good thing you didn't waste your money on those flame decals!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 84276


OMG the name!!!!  LOL


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy

After the holidays:


----------



## Nautilus




----------



## Nautilus




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hossthehermit




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 85059


Especially the third one!!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## oldal




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ruthanne

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 85072


Me too!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea

This made me smile.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz

*Remember 3D glasses? 

*


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656

Pappy said:


> View attachment 85449




OMG, Pappy, I am swiping this one.


----------



## Pappy

Pink Biz said:


> .  Yes I do. I handed them out when I was an usher at our local theater.
> *Remember 3D glasses?
> 
> View attachment 85540*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz

*Yech!!

*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 85321


That's hilarious!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy

The reason Karen decided it was time to buy her own car:


----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4827404980615856


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne

Brownie Rolls-Would You Reach For One?


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=476839569908610


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pink Biz

*This has to be the most misogynistic old advertisement ever created but it is amusing!   

*


----------



## jerry old

And we call headhunters in Borneo and the Amazon savages                                           g no and the Amazons savages


----------



## Tom Young

A chance to show a picture of me on my bike.  I no longer drive  over 50mph, so no more risky stuff.


----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Ruthanne

H


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*groan...
*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Gary O'

My old boss just sent me these;


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> My old boss just sent me these;


Two more


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Catlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## peppermint

Pappy said:


> View attachment 86709


Oh My, that scares me!!!!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## peppermint




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## peppermint

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 87721


UM!!!!  sometimes at a later age, maybe a lady should cover up the breast!!!!  I'm just saying!!!!   I'm fresh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Catlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Gardenlover

Catlady said:


>


Not touching this one with a twenty-foot pole.


----------



## Catlady

Gardenlover said:


> Not touching this one with a twenty-foot pole.


The one that riled me up the worst was,  "Don't greet him with complaints and problems* even if he stays out all night*". G R R R R !!!!  ☠


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 88472


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

I'll sit and listen to 'em by myself


----------



## RadishRose

deleted


----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz

*Preach*!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

OMG this is sooo true....


----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 88573


Does that belong to this guy?


----------



## Gardenlover

I dunno, but I think this guy understands  the farmer.


----------



## hollydolly

Irish Scarecrow....


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## RadishRose

Running Faucets


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## jerry old

ghost post


----------



## jerry old

Lvstotrvl said:


> View attachment 89732


why are you making my brain hurt


----------



## Lvstotrvl

jerry r. garner said:


> Why are you making my brain hurt


Lol....sorry!


----------



## hollydolly

before we learn to fear.... 



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/673006738046843208/


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> before we learn to fear....
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/673006738046843208/


*Error          1016*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## jerry old

Here you go Ruthanne

my truck done run of and left me
she likes 'um big and strong
I sitting here on the roadside
crying and all alone

I knowed not to buy suming
smarter than me
but the highway's might lonesome
and she was good company to me

she always wanted to travel
she was captured by a Volve,
him and his foreign charm
he got her motor running

she run off and left meeeeee.
 with no beer, just a can of antifreeze


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## jerry old

Pappy post #2724
You are definitely in the running for the most disgusting post, at least in the top ten.
three things in one picture
1. fat gushing out
2. under ware exposed
3, pants gone south

wonder does she have a tattoo 'Wal Mart's forever'
Like it but gee, she is a monstrosity.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## jerry old

Oooooh,      Ahhhh, or Uggggggg. gonn'a have to think on this one:
jelly, peanut butter and fox??
this pc  things make it possible to do clever things.   Who is more clever
the human, the computer, or is it neck and neck?


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose

I believe they mean "roll"


----------



## jerry old

ghost post


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx

jerry old said:


> ghost post


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## toffee

go back to the files pictures and  right-click on it -right at the top screen it should show arrows
to righten the pic proper way up ….


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## jerry old

RadishRose said:


>


that is so cute


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## jerry old

Aunt Bea said:


>


Aunt B !


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## win231

Calling in sick


----------



## win231




----------



## win231




----------



## win231




----------



## win231




----------



## win231




----------



## win231




----------



## win231




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gardenlover

*Hanging up in our kitchen. (Wife approved of course.)   *


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Old Salt

That Guy said:


>


And there I gave up smoking 30 years ago! They lied to us!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly

This was on the tube in London a couple of days ago


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## win231




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## win231

Everyone is affected by the Corona Virus:


----------



## Pappy

win231 said:


> Everyone is affected by the Corona Virus:



Wonder what will come shooting out of that weapon.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Gardenlover

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 95227


It's been my Achilles heel since I was 13.


----------



## win231




----------



## win231




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie

And we wonder why women outlast men in life....


----------



## jerry old

all good mike, all good!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie

Spelled Mother wrong...


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie

Never Understood Why...


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 95916


Too funny Ruth!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 95967
> 
> 
> View attachment 95968
> 
> 
> View attachment 95969
> 
> 
> View attachment 95970
> 
> 
> View attachment 95971


@mike4lorie, you always keep me laughing! God bless ya.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy

Spring is here. Trees are starting to bud.


----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pappy




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## mike4lorie

Pappy said:


> Spring is here. Trees are starting to bud.
> 
> View attachment 96115




Up here, we'd call that a red neck wind chime...


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2768425119943359


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Em in Ohio

Question - Why are so many of these obscured with "photobucket?"


----------



## Em in Ohio

Pappy said:


> View attachment 97251


Love Tom Hanks - and he and his wife have recovered from Coronavirus and are back in the U.S.A.


----------



## Liberty

Empty said:


> Love Tom Hanks - and he and his wife have recovered from Coronavirus and are back in the U.S.A.


Did you see this post he made...speaking of "funny":

https://movieweb.com/tom-hanks-jokes-about-corona-typewriter-in-update-on-his-recovery/


----------



## Pinky

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 96744


Used to be .. you'd cough to cover up a fart.
Now, you fart to cover up a cough.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose

Like Fancy Drinks?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

*Do you see the differences?



*​


----------



## win231




----------



## SeaBreeze

Dolphin sees sloth for first time.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy

QUILTED NORTHERN:


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy

When you prefer to dine alone.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## jerry old

setting up proper rigging takes a lot of time, it also keeps you
alive.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ken N Tx

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 99274


----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 99084


egghead


----------



## RadishRose

an illusion


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Gaer

How to know if your dog is involved in a sex scandal.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Full steam, ahead!


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Full steam, ahead!


Is it soup yet?


----------



## Pappy

Gardenlover said:


> View attachment 100332
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Got me....


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Hair Freezing Contest


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

Hey Mom, close the front door. Train is coming:


----------



## debodun

When placing on the market, say "close to transportation" as a selling point.


----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun

In that lipstick pic, how can they tell whose are whose? They all look thr same color to me.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun

Just the right size for beef nuggets.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy

Good old Barney wasn’t as stupid as he pretended to be. One bullet Barney with two bullet sweetheart.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656

*Well, if all else fails, who you gonna call?

*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## debodun




----------



## Marie5656

*Oh no...now what?!!??

*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS

I find it interesting that the entire Humor section is at the bottom of this forum along with the introduction section.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Meanderer

Yeah, I have a "Prison" record!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## debodun

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 103723


Can't be any worse than the one he made from a jock.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Butterfly

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 102011



They've got 'em this big in Alabama, too, or at least they did when we were stationed there.


----------



## Lewkat

Butterfly said:


> They've got 'em this big in Alabama, too, or at least they did when we were stationed there.


I remember them well.  And, the grasshoppers, good grief they were enormous.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## peppermint




----------



## MarciKS

LOL!!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## jerry old

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 103920


Oh dear, my driving terrifies me.


----------



## MarciKS

@mike4lorie you laughin at me?? lol!


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MarciKS

Had to double check and make sure I was still in this thread. I'd hate to post this in one of the serious threads by accident.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy

You had one job:


----------



## Pinky

Pappy said:


> You had one job:
> 
> View attachment 104014


Out in the country, where we go for a drive, there's a house with a lovely white door on the 2nd floor - with no balcony or staircase on the outside. There has got to be a story there somewhere.


----------



## debodun

Pappy said:


> You had one job:
> 
> View attachment 104014



My dream house!!!!! No lawn to mow, no stairs to climb and small enough I don't get winded vacuuming.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Marie5656

*My pick is the first one.

*


----------



## Pinky

Marie5656 said:


> *My pick is the first one.
> 
> View attachment 104060*


I agree with Marie


----------



## Pappy

My family tree:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

Ladies and gentlemen, I give you Mr. and Mrs. Fountain:


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MarciKS

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 104203



Amen to that!


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Mister E




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS

Pappy you crack me up! LOL!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

*BLUE FRIDGE MOUNTAINS*


----------



## Pappy

Such a beautiful morning. Just wanted you to enjoy this beaut.....Oh crap.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 106413


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS

http://imgur.com/uZxR9pb


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MarciKS

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 106556


I am the one on the left. LOL


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## MarciKS

Bonnie said:


>


Love it! LOL!!!!!!


----------



## MarciKS

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 106675


I cleaned the bathroom Sat.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Ruthanne

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 106550


That's me!!


----------



## RadishRose

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 106713


and he means business, LOL


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## jerry old

comment on all 134, pages: Yuk, yuk, yuk, he, ha, ha, ha.
it is  good to go to a enjoyable   thread


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS

LOL @ #8


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## AnnieA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> View attachment 107691


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## jujube

SeaBreeze said:


>


That has to be in Oregon.  The most common signs there are "Abrupt Edge", "Falling Rocks" and "Abundant Wildlife". This sign would save the highway department a LOT of money.


----------



## MarciKS

@Ruthanne here's my list...


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 107350
> LOL @ #8


Los Pantalones,


----------



## MarciKS

RadishRose said:


> Los Pantalones,


*hehe*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 108370


These must have come from Penney's. Or Sears. Yet somehow they scream K-Mart Blue Light Special in a way. Hard to tell.

I must have those smooth looking blue pants with the space age, 3 button, side closure for my husband!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat

MarciKS said:


> I am the one on the left. LOL


My son is the one on the right.  My late daughter in law lambasted me for bringing up such a lamebrain.  Needless to say we were not good friends.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## RubyK




----------



## MarciKS

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 108231


wait for me!! lol!!


----------



## MarciKS

RubyK said:


>


hmmm...i never thought of those for masks. wonder what they'd say if i had that across my face at work. lol!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

*cracks open a cooler*


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ken N Tx

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 108537


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pinky




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx

I am laughing so hard at the confusion I have caused this poor group!!!   I'm sorry!


----------



## PamfromTx

I may need to get my eyes examined and soon!   I'm way overdo for new eyeglasses.   LOL  I'm scared to go to the optometrist though.  I'm not even sure that they are open.  More laughing.......................


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 109771


I missed the oreo cookie and I ain't no guy. I was trying to figure out what I was looking at. LOL


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes

*  Once upon a time there was a family of storks: Papa Stork, Mama Stork, and Baby Stork.
One evening, Papa wasn't at dinner. Mama left food out for him, but he didn't come home at all that night.
When he finally did come home the next day, Baby Stork asked, 
"Papa, where were you all night, last night?" Papa replied, 
"Out making a young couple very happy."
Several weeks later, Mama Stork was late for dinner. Papa and Baby waited for 
a long while, then gave up and ordered pizza. 
Mama stork didn't make 
it home till late the next morning.
When she tiredly sank into her favorite chair, Baby asked her, 
"Mama, where were you all last night?"
 "I was out making a young couple very happy," she sighed.
Later that autumn, Baby was late for dinner. Papa and Mama were very concerned. 
Their anxiety increased when Baby still wasn't home by sunset. 
They waited up late together for Baby, but he didn't arrive home 
until early morning. Papa was angry. "Just where in the hell were
 you all night, Baby Stork?"*
*"Out scaring the s**t out of college students," Baby Stork giggled.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

And somehow... we survived!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Perfect set up for hurricane season. If it floods you just get on the boat.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 111060


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## PamfromTx

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 111032


#5   Bart Simpson


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hossthehermit

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 111032


18 is Bullwinkle ...........


----------



## Ken N Tx

29...Casper
.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 111032


#26    Pink Panther


----------



## Pinky

#27 Betty Boop


----------



## Ken N Tx

23 Snoopy


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hossthehermit




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS

the name is Bond


----------



## MarciKS

new car smell


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Lewkat

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 111032


#8-Road Runner,#16-Wilma Flintstone,#25-Olive Oyl.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

*Awww...

*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy

When you get shower curtains at the dollar store:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pink Biz

*Tiramisu construction site...I have my hard hat at the ready! *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 112176


So sweet!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> So sweet!


Reminded of the time one of my nieces was given a baby goat that grew so big and destroyed her back yard.  She finally gave it to a cousin.  Wonder what happened to that goat.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## peramangkelder

I love Maxine and her wicked sense of humour


----------



## Ruthanne

Men's new fashions for 2020:


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ruthanne said:


> Men's new fashions for 2020:
> 
> View attachment 112491


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 112624


So true.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

turn on sound




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2628360210778283


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

If 2020 were a food...
Rotten hamburger


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


>


Yes, what's with those extended car warranty people already...they keep pestering me, too!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=260531215244376


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Ruthanne said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=260531215244376


He reminds me of Jack Black.


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=484223332469771


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

I told you not to fly that in the house....Ouch.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


>


I don't get it...?


----------



## Pinky

Ruthanne said:


> I don't get it...?


"Going to Hell in a Handbasket"


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Liberty

Guess its time for a break!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## jerry old

Ruthanne's 2  pictures are worth 10,000 words.  We don't know what were doing.  We flutter around, addressing the crisis of today with no idea of what tomorrow will bring.
Did Ruthanne catch us being human (confused, uncertain, doing 'stuff' just to 
avoid of being accused of 'sitting on our hands'.)
She nailed it!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1450242851843043


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=305443337172889


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 114282


Yep, me too!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Sorry, I don't know them all.


----------



## PopsnTuff

Good one Rose!

Here Comes the Sun (as I looked at the top of the picture)


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

PopsnTuff said:


> Good one Rose!
> 
> Here Comes the Sun (as I looked at the top of the picture)


She came in through the bathroom window (near the top)

I should have put this in Games for a short run.


----------



## PopsnTuff

RadishRose said:


> She came in through the bathroom window (near the top)
> 
> I should have put this in Games for a short run.


Do it!....never too late for more fun


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

Slap me five turtles


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Deleted....not in good taste...sorry


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## PamfromTx

delete; duplication


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS

*i have several of these...
*


----------



## Marie5656

**


----------



## Oris Borloff




----------



## Oris Borloff




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Rosy is a tired puppy!


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1890022537810726


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy

Oh hi mom. You’re home early:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 116092


That's pretty low, Pink Biz. They don't even trust you with chips and soda?


----------



## Pink Biz

RadishRose said:


> That's pretty low, Pink Biz. They don't even trust you with chips and soda?


*Lol, I'm trying to get demoted to toothpicks. So much easier to carry!*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Oris Borloff

*Sea Salt ...*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Invictus




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 116983


How awful would that be? LOL


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158788734983856


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=296522495097648


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 117173


Me too


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy

If you didn’t see the movie, you won’t understand this:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=722317645259765


----------



## MarciKS

RadishRose said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=722317645259765


*wth is that? lol!*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 117489


call me in the morning.....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pete




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Kayelle




----------



## Kayelle




----------



## PopsnTuff

RadishRose said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=722317645259765


That was awesome!


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 117598


That's me....LOL!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Kayelle

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 117760


Haa Haa...isn't that the truth! Who wears lipstick anymore.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

*Computer & human evolution.*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 118366


Yes, and I'd probably get him..lol


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, and I'd probably get him..lol


You & me both woman!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 118791


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pink Biz

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 119311


*And...
*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS

LMAO @Pappy


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## debodun




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2870791142968057


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## OneEyedDiva

My youngest grandson was about to be examined in the emergency room and got cold so this must've been my son's hoodie. I don't know why but this picture always cracks me up.


----------



## RadishRose

OneEyedDiva said:


> My youngest grandson was about to be examined in the emergency room and got cold so this must've been my son's hoodie. I don't know why but this picture always cracks me up.
> View attachment 119680


It cracks me up too. Is he alright now?


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## OneEyedDiva

@RadishRose  Thank you for asking. This was a couple of years ago.  The past year has been rough for him. He suffers from acute myalgia which caused him to miss quite a bit of school last year.  He tries to maintain a positive attitude though and says he's better now, but I know he still has pain.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Keesha

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 119685


And you think that’s fun? LoL


----------



## Ruthanne

Keesha said:


> And you think that’s fun? LoL


Not really!


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarciKS

Pappy said:


> View attachment 119624


OMG thanks for the laugh this morning @Pappy !


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## debodun

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 119820


That is most of my days.


----------



## debodun

OneEyedDiva said:


> My youngest grandson was about to be examined in the emergency room and got cold so this must've been my son's hoodie. I don't know why but this picture always cracks me up.
> View attachment 119680


Kenny McCormick?


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 119847


That really cracked me up!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Keesha

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 119847


LMAO! HAHAHAHA. !
Snort! Now that’s funny.


----------



## Keesha

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 119824


Unfortunately I can relate.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hossthehermit




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## OneEyedDiva

@RadishRose ...cute one. I love giraffes.  @Ruthanne. I have to share this cat bullied the dog one with a cat loving friend of mine.  Too funny!


----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS

RadishRose said:


>


That one on the top right is how I feel every day. LOL


----------



## MarciKS

not sure what's happening here but it's cracking me up...


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## debodun

Ruthanne said:


>


He just has a PEZ addiction. Have you found any related paraphernalia looking like this:


----------



## debodun




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun

Give a whole new meaning to the phrase 'Bite my a$$' !


----------



## debodun




----------



## Pappy

I found it:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mlh




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mlh

I am going to go read now. Good night.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 121328


Same as mine!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Dolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pappy




----------



## dobielvr

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 120818



Ya, I did have to think abt it...lol.


----------



## Ruthanne

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 121169


Pop


----------



## RadishRose

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 121169


Bad for you.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 121979


*Me too!*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar

I think this stop sign is overdue for a trim, don’t you?


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lizzie00

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 122232


That’s not funny...that’s SMART!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 122145


@Aunt Marg  , those look like my new granny panties.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Pappy said:


> View attachment 122494






I posted this on FB when I was working in Seattle and traffic/parking was a daily stressor!


----------



## Aunt Marg

pamelasmithwick said:


> @Aunt Marg  , those look like my new granny panties.


ROFLMAO, Pam!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Marg

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 122602


Herman also brought home the bacon, Lily!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Marg

ROFLMAO!

These are so good!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PopsnTuff

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 122535
> 
> I posted this on FB when I was working in Seattle and traffic/parking was a daily stressor!


That's my daughter's name and spelled the same!!!!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 122710


7


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Where's the lease? I'm moving in.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## dobielvr

You're on a roll tonight pamela...


----------



## PamfromTx

dobielvr said:


> You're on a roll tonight pamela...


@dobielvr Hahahaha, I guess I was.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RubyK




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RubyK




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 124423


*This is from a Chicago suburb 30 miles from me! *


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 125362


Oh dear lord!  I don't think I'd want any food the size of that baby, let alone tripe.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tripe_Marketing_Board


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Keesha

Pappy said:


> View attachment 125879


Hahaha.  That’s funny!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie

Which one is the blond?


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie

3rd one... The wrong leg bent...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## dobielvr

debodun said:


> View attachment 126529


You reminded me I rode in one of those many moons ago...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## dobielvr

Tish said:


> View attachment 127415



I'll admit, it took me a minute to get this...........lol


----------



## dobielvr

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 127491



Kardashian sister?


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne

No Politics Please!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## jerry old

Ruthanne #4955
That is a  Kentucky  high rise


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RiverM55

Pappy said:


> View attachment 128706


Now that there's a nifty idea!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Let me in!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 127491


Looks like a T Cup!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RiverM55

RadishRose said:


>


Wow the judgement in those eyes!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MFP

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 129412


I think that's the best one I've seen yet. How funny!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Robert59




----------



## jerry old

post # 5058 watched 15 minutes of Judge Judy-check out window 3
She is valiantly attempting to become another  Shakespearean Thespian like Jerry Springer-- her ratings must be slipping

post # 5064 gosh, ****** commercial and a phallic symbol-2 for the price of one!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun




----------



## Ruthanne

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 129859


Lately, I think I could say the same thing


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## debodun

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 129888



Now if they could just think of something like that for telemarketers and phone scammers.


----------



## Pink Biz

RadishRose said:


>


*An actual German bridal crown, LOLOL!
*


----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> *An actual German bridal crown, LOLOL!
> View attachment 129890*


I"ve never seen anything like this!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## jerry old

Ouch! #5118, makes your stomach roll 
There are things out there we never thought of, 'Quick get the bleach


----------



## Ruthanne

jerry old said:


> Ouch! #5118, makes your stomach roll
> There are things out there we never thought of, 'Quick get the bleach


After I saw that I felt scared to touch my paper money!


----------



## MFP

Oh my gosh I would too!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/703828247998730785/


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## hossthehermit




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Kadee




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 130558


Yeah, that was me today and I still can't remember why but I was going to do something I thought important~


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RiverM55

Kadee46 said:


> View attachment 130348


Cool! They won't go back neither.


----------



## jerry old

Serenity, boy we all need some of that.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MFP




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 131008


Mine too.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/695454367452039063/


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat

Best photobomb ever.


----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/334884922296576250/


----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/413275703311109353/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarciKS

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 131944


Love this! Reminds me of a clothing store we used to have back home.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 132283


----------



## Ruthanne

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3579013472119684


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=272058590589819


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 132404


And I thought I was the only one who did that!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 132813


i'm glad you came here. you're a riot! lol


----------



## Ruthanne

Pappy said:


> View attachment 132665


Same here.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Robert59




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 133004



Bwahahahaha! The look on the cats face kills me LOL


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 133034


This little guy needs to come to my house. I'll feed him.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 133066


I'm glad to see you posting!   Didn't I read that you didn't have Internet or something like that?


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

pamelasmithwick said:


> I'm glad to see you posting!   Didn't I read that you didn't have Internet or something like that?


Yes I don't have internet or my landline right now I'm using my cell phone on this site.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> Yes I don't have internet or my landline right now I'm using my cell phone on this site.


Well, it is good to see you.   I am going to go watch a movie.  Take care, @Ruthanne


----------



## Ruthanne

pamelasmithwick said:


> Well, it is good to see you.   I am going to go watch a movie.  Take care, @Ruthanne


Thank you and it's good to see you also.


----------



## Meanderer

*Local Color: Unusual Paint Hues at the 2018 Chicago Auto Show*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun

A fork in the road - literally.


----------



## debodun

Self-explanatory


----------



## Aunt Marg

debodun said:


> Self-explanatory
> 
> View attachment 133124


There used to be a segment on the Jay Leno Show, where Jay, would read the names of people getting married or had been married, and this reminded me of that!


----------



## debodun

Pappy said:


> View attachment 133095


I though it was going to be a message about Medicare Advantage plans.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Robert59




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Robert59




----------



## Robert59




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Robert59

For fairly obvious reasons, this church in Tampa Bay, Florida, is known as The Church of the Confused Chicken.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## jerry old

*Lewkat*
Uh, don't grasp photo?  What's wrong with it?


----------



## Oris Borloff

jerry old said:


> *Lewkat*
> Uh, don't grasp photo?  What's wrong with it?


Check out the ground he's standing on.


----------



## jerry old

Oris Borloff said:


> Check out the ground he's standing on.
> 
> Nope, looks good to me-just dense i suppose.


----------



## Lewkat

Look at his head and then look closely at the leaves.


----------



## Tish




----------



## jerry old

Lewkat said:


> Look at his head and then look closely at the leave
> 
> Nope, just a red headed kid; that's okay, Meanderer posted a picture of bight colored birds in a nest, look like a bight colored
> caterpillar to me.
> Oh well, maybe tomorrow/


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Kadee




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## gloria

Go to utube and get " the girl burying her fish"


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat

Ya think?


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

gloria said:


> Go to utube and get " the girl burying her fish"


LOL It's a good one.
BTW Welcome Gloria.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 133734


Maybe some day they'll make a comeback. LOL


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Robert59




----------



## Robert59




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Aunt Marg

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 133989


ROFLMAO!

Splitting my guts laughing, Lew!

This is my laugh of the day!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Robert59




----------



## Robert59




----------



## Robert59




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## dobielvr

You guys and gals are soo funny!   
I love it.


----------



## MarciKS

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 134244
> View attachment 134245


I just realized they spelled hoarding wrong. Who does that? LOL


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 134225


[ATTACH=full]134371[/ATTACH]View attachment 134371


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## jerry old

Oh, to have said that at a round table interview, just too great!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarciKS

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 134754


that cat has me a little concerned. lol!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 135074


JD in a can??


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx

RED SKELTON'S RECIPE FOR THE PERFECT MARRIAGE
1. Two times a week we go to a nice restaurant, have a little beverage, good food and companionship.  She goes on Tuesdays, I go on Fridays.
2. We also sleep in separate beds.  Hers is in California and mine is in Texas.
3. I take my wife everywhere, but she keeps finding her way back.
4. I asked my wife where she wanted to go for our anniversary.  "Somewhere I haven't been in a long time!" she said. So I suggested the kitchen.
5. We always hold hands. If I let go, she shops.
6. She has an electric blender, electric toaster and electric bread maker.  She said "There are too many gadgets, and no place to sit down!" So I bought her an electric chair.
7. My wife told me the car wasn't running well because there was water in the carburetor.  I asked where the car was. She told me, "In the lake."
8. She got a mud pack and looked great for two days.  Then the mud fell off.
9. She ran after the garbage truck, yelling, "Am I too late for the garbage?" The driver said, "No, jump in!".
10. Remember: Marriage is the number one cause of divorce.
11. I married Miss Right. I just didn't know her first name was 'Always'.
12. I haven't spoken to my wife in 18 months.  I don't like to interrupt her.
13. The last fight was my fault though.  My wife asked, "What's on the TV?"
I said, "Dust!".
Can't you just hear him say all of these?
I love it. These were the good old days when humor didn't have to start with a four letter word. It was just clean and simple fun. And he always ended his programs with the words,  "And May God Bless" with a big smile on his face.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

At least, they are social distancing.....


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## tinytn

*




*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 136186


LOL @ slight....


----------



## MarciKS

Or an Ebay special...Slightly used...


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

And the Darwin awards goes to...


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Robert59




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 136473


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 136208


----------



## PamfromTx

MarciKS said:


> Or an Ebay special...Slightly used...
> View attachment 136192


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 136465


A door of course. LOL


----------



## Lewkat

MarciKS said:


> A door of course. LOL


I would agree, but just look at that wreck.  Imagine whatever else he needs and think what a certified used car would cost in comparison.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

Tish said:


> View attachment 136885


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Just when you thought you'd seen everything-


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## CinnamonSugar

to go along with @Pappy’s “gingerbread house,” I give you the Southern US Redneck version, the Graham Cracker Trailer.


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## hossthehermit




----------



## hossthehermit




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 137270





pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 137270


That's me.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 137669


i'm assuming you figured out what your computer issue was?


----------



## Lewkat

MarciKS said:


> i'm assuming you figured out what your computer issue was?


Matrix suggested using a different browser, which I am doing and now it's fine, thank you.


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Lewkat said:


> That's me.


Me too!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MarciKS

I need one of those.


----------



## Liberty

MarciKS said:


> I need one of those.


Cute, huh!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS

Liberty said:


> Cute, huh!


Necessary


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RiverM55

Tish said:


> View attachment 138563


Yer a little warped ain'tcha?


----------



## jerry old

RiverM55 said:


> Yer a little warped ain'tcha?


See here, a fella what knows how to spell and talk, it's  'bout time. 
I'm gonn'a enlist him in my war on standard English.
Standard English is for standard people, how come you ain't never meet a person
that will owe up to being 'Standard,' huh, how many?.[


----------



## Tish

RiverM55 said:


> Yer a little warped ain'tcha?


Just a tad


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose

Meetings in 2020


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 139197


Hey, so am I!  I want to get out of it but they have everything I need...mostly.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 139003


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Aunt Marg

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 139562


All washed-up with nowhere to go, no hope for the future, and no prospect of ever getting on his feet again. ROFLMAO!


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarciKS

BTW @Tish I like your signature. *giggles*


----------



## Murrmurr

Science: The difference between an alligator and a crocodile depends on whether you see it later or after while.


----------



## PamfromTx

*Just for @MarciKS *


----------



## MarciKS

LOL!!!!!!!!!! I love it!


----------



## PamfromTx

MarciKS said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!! I love it!


I knew you would, Ms. Typo Queen.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 139801
> BTW @Tish I like your signature. *giggles*


Thank's MarciKS


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Tish

Chuck Norris in his youth.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## debodun




----------



## Kadee




----------



## Kadee




----------



## Tish

peramangkelder said:


> View attachment 140216


*ROFLMAO *


----------



## Tish

*No Hula hoop, no worries.*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## debodun

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 140785


Nothing like leaving evidence at the scene.


----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish

Pappy said:


> View attachment 140714


Ah, The million-dollar Man Ted DiBiase, such good memories, his laugh always cracked me up.


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 140784


Too bad there's no vaccine for the latter.


----------



## hossthehermit




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 140951


Bwahahahaha That Hilarious.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Kadee




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 141155Now that's my king of Christmas.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz

*Me, exercising...

*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy

The wife said this would help my head. 
Doesn’t work at all.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## mike4lorie

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 141802


I remember when I was a kid... Mom told us, the next pet... You'll be having it for dinner...


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 142058


----------



## Tish

Pappy said:


> View attachment 142058


Bwahahaha That is awesome


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Tish said:


> View attachment 142068


She might be doing an imitation of Elaine on Seinfeld who danced like this.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

RadishRose said:


> She might be doing an imitation of Elaine on Seinfeld who danced like this.



Bwahahahaha    I think you are right.


----------



## Tish

In Coming.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 142125


*That's what it means at my house. LOL*


----------



## debodun




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*It's a bird, Its a plane.*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun

Tish said:


> *It's a bird, Its a plane.*
> View attachment 142432


I want what that pilot has.


----------



## debodun




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS

RadishRose said:


>


Happy New Year Rads!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Fyrefox




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

A little late.


----------



## MarciKS

Fyrefox said:


> View attachment 142826


I love your avatar! LOL


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS

Pappy said:


> View attachment 142850


Just out of curiosity since I'm out of the loop...does anyone know who the hell that blonde chick even is?


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=240111267509700


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## PamfromTx

MarciKS said:


> Just out of curiosity since I'm out of the loop...does anyone know who the hell that blonde chick even is?


She stars / starred in one of those reality shows.   Not sure if the show is still on.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 142835


Love the expression!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Marie5656

**


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat

MarciKS said:


> Just out of curiosity since I'm out of the loop...does anyone know who the hell that blonde chick even is?


Karen


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656

MarciKS said:


> Just out of curiosity since I'm out of the loop...does anyone know who the hell that blonde chick even is?


Taylor Armstrong

The meme has inspired countless laughs, but the story behind the woman in the meme, *Taylor Armstrong*, has a very difficult origin. Dubbed the Woman Yelling at a Cat meme by Know Your Meme, it features *Armstrong*, a star on the reality TV series “*The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills*” and the white cat, Smudge.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## horseless carriage

You know how it is, you go out on the tiles, have a catnip or three, get home in the early hours, puke down the lavatory, pass out.
Never again...........................until tonight.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/764626842979241218/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## horseless carriage

Kate Middleton doing a Marilyn. Or maybe she's rehearsing the cancan that she is planning to do on Prince Philip's 100th birthday.


----------



## Tish




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## drifter

Whose Minding Who?


----------



## debodun




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 143703


It never fails when I am at the doctor's office.  I'm sitting there and start coughing.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 143768


Hahaha...


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

I am thankful for this thread.   The laughs make the days easier.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

*I am so going to Hell for this one.*


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## horseless carriage

Pappy said:


> View attachment 144033


That's very good. I named my walking stick Michael. 
Michael Caine.


----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 143933



I lost count of the number of times I filled the Grandkids up with Sugar before returning them


----------



## Tish

Booyah!


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Oris Borloff

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 144123


Yes, in fact there are, or at least were historically, recipes for ketchup  that often didn't include tomatoes.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 144163


The Baconator


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty

*My "soul daughter's cat on top of "Nana" their Great Pyrenees dog.  
Doesn't it look like the cat is sleeping on top of a big white fluffy pillow?!*


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 144163


I would call it a Heart Attack Burger!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Robert59




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 144559


Where do you guys find this stuff? LMAO!


----------



## PamfromTx

I go to many sites on the internet.  Many I have saved as favorites.  I borrow some from friends in Facebook... and the list goes on.


----------



## MarciKS

i have to email my folks something each day so they know i'm alright. this place is a gold mine for laughs.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> Where do you guys find this stuff? LMAO!


I find mine on FB and do searches for memes at times, too.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish




----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 144625


ROFLMAO!

Reminds me of kids, you can buy them all sorts of fun things at Christmas, yet an hour after the fact it's the large cardboard boxes they're most interested in!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 144618


This is hysterically funny!!!!!!!!!!! @Ruthanne  I keep telling my husband that I look like a convict in my driver's license!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*Must destroy!*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Pappy said:


> View attachment 145018


I guess you could call him "a wee lad" =P


----------



## Pappy

CinnamonSugar said:


> I guess you could call him "a wee lad" =


When you gotta go, you gotta go.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## horseless carriage

Pappy said:


> View attachment 145018


It was probably photographed in Belgium, that kind of thing is a national sport there.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## jerry old

Strictly an observation for those of us with a few years on our personal calendar.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Sassycakes

*I really need help with everything!*


----------



## Tish

Sassycakes said:


> *I really need help with everything!*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 145248



*Oh me too   *


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*Timbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer!*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

OMG....she lost her head on that trick...


----------



## horseless carriage

Pappy said:


>


The one drawback to that offer is. With every free wife comes a free mother-in-law!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

Take your kids to work day:


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

Front row, left corner.....


----------



## Tish

*Talent v.s. Not so talented.*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarkinPhx

Yes, I have done this.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## charry




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 145805


Bwahahahaha! Brilliant.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## charry




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Kadee




----------



## Tish

*Run Forrest.*


----------



## squatting dog

You'll do more than shoot your eye out.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## squatting dog

so true.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*That is one mean Air-Guitar.*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*So cute lol*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Pappy




----------



## squatting dog

Great spot to stick a starter ehh?


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 146476


That's almost like me talking to my bird...


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Has anyone seen my pet?  ...........lol...just joking!


----------



## Tish

*Bogged, but won't give it up. *


----------



## hawkdon

well duh !!!!!


----------



## Tish

*I flip my hair back and forth.  *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 146758


I think I know who...LOL


----------



## RadishRose

MarciKS said:


> I think I know who...LOL
> View attachment 146781


----------



## MarciKS

That's Jordan the cat burglar. LOL


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Happyflowerlady

Look closely and see who is in this picture. When you find him, you will chuckle.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS

Those pastries will do that to ya. LOL


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonDouglas

Pappy said:


> View attachment 147036


That begs for a chilli cheese dog:


----------



## jerry old

looks okay to me, toast is toast
he followed orders. what's the gripe?

he could have brought her a onion


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

I will just take a shortcut.


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Happyflowerlady said:


> Look closely and see who is in this picture. When you find him, you will chuckle.
> 
> View attachment 146871


This guy gets around.  lol


----------



## PamfromTx

Liberty said:


> View attachment 146988


I've driven thru this town.... many a times.


----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Aunt Marg

ROFLMAO!

This is my laugh of the day!

Thanks for it, JD!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

So graceful


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=438727347555208&id=100963744664905


----------



## Tish

*Now that what I call a wedgie  *


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ouch!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 147664


This one has my hubby laughing so hard!


----------



## PamfromTx

*To all of you who post in here... I thank you!   I laugh and laugh.  And at times I call my husband to check these funnies out.  *


----------



## PamfromTx

I love this little face.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*No freaking idea what the designer was thinking.  *


----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


>


That is so true.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Hapiguy

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 147857



WOW...I have been in Michigan during snowstorms like that !  It's a wonder that the vehicle even started let alone move with all that extra weight.  Forget the rear defroster...thats a job for a blowtorch.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow

*
Vibration therapy. A treatment for headaches in the 1890s. 

Source: Reddit*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Hapiguy

Pappy said:


> View attachment 148061



Some transplanted Florida retirees refer to this as......"Supplementing their income"


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 148118View attachment 148131


Love that grumpy cat one.


----------



## PamfromTx

@Tish 

You are such a sweetheart, always liking my posts.   Thank you.


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 148119View attachment 148124


LOL, poor kitty cat.


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

MarciKS said:


> Love that grumpy cat one.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 148188


----------



## Pappy

I just leave this one blank. So many naughty things I could say....


----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Marie5656

*You know this all started with "Hey. y'all  watch this."

*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Tish

*Not even going to ask what he is doing lol.  *


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

*OMG so cute *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*When their Purring put you to sleep.*


----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

@Aunt Marg , reminded me of you for some reason.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Aunt Marg

PamfromTx said:


> @Aunt Marg , reminded me of you for some reason.  View attachment 148929


ROFLMAO!

Thanks, Pam!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Oris Borloff

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 148999


The Dash toaster at Kohl's.   Or for 4x the money, the Magimix.  Just sayin'.


----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## JonDouglas

When a fish is coming after you.


----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 148956



*3 lol*


----------



## Tish




----------



## JonDouglas

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 148999


They did a long time ago.  It was called the Toast-O-Lator.  We had one when I was a kid.  The slice of bread would be walked through at a speed you set.






It had a little round window so you could see your toast.



Since this isn't funny, I will try to post something that is.


----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 148956


9)  After being told that my family doctor does not accept our Medicare Advantage Plan.  I paid out of pocket today and will continue to do so cause I don't want to change the family doctor.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Oris Borloff

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 149460


A Volvo 1800E?


----------



## JonDouglas

In the event you don't think this is funny, look up "Newton's Cradle."


----------



## Tish

So cute


----------



## hawkdon

So damn fast !!!!!


----------



## Hapiguy

*Interacting with a statue....
*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx

Pappy said:


> View attachment 149686


Posted by me at 4:40am


----------



## Pappy

PamfromTx said:


> Posted by me at 4:40am


Got mine from Facebook. You can have the credit Pam....


----------



## JonDouglas

Hapiguy said:


> *Interacting with a statue....
> View attachment 149494*


And here I thought she was just exposing herself to art.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## CinnamonSugar

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 149758


Or a driver’s license photo!


----------



## JonDouglas

I was going to put this in the Valentine's Day thread.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 149845


LMAO That is brilliant.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## MarciKS

@Ruthanne for some reason this made me think of you.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## PamfromTx

View attachment 149926


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx

My wonderful sis-in-law made me smile and giggle.  She never fails me.  No electricity in San Antonio!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## peramangkelder

So from this may one rightfully assume that God is a woman?


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

So true, all the snowmen pics I've seen from friends/family are tiny!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## mellowyellow

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 150925


I don't know where you get them from Pam but your pics make my day.


----------



## PamfromTx

mellowyellow said:


> I don't know where you get them from Pam but your pics make my day.


I'm so happy to hear you enjoy the postings.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose

When she's mad.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx

*A cousin in San Antonio wet a pair of blue jeans to see if they would freeze.  It worked! *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

*He is sexy ad he knows it  *


----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*So cute  *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> *So cute *
> View attachment 151568


I love this!   Want to grab this baby off the floor and remove that costume.  lol   Poor baby is struggling to crawl.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 151602


 I actually do cook Chicken in the Air fryer, I'm pretty sure my Nan has the same look on her face.


----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 151697


ROFLMAO    You are killing me girl.


----------



## Tish

*When the zipper on your sleeping bag gets stuck  *


----------



## PamfromTx

*LOL @Tish , I'm so glad to hear that I do make a few smile/laugh with my posts.  I feel that I've accomplished something in life.  And you can always come back in here when in need of a chuckle/giggle and view the postings contributed by many of us.  I do that when I need a little lift.  But, my favorite part is to post stuff for your viewing.  My fingertips are aching from typing and posting already.  *


----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> *When the zipper on your sleeping bag gets stuck *
> View attachment 151829


----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> I actually do cook Chicken in the Air fryer, I'm pretty sure my Nan has the same look on her face.


----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> I actually do cook Chicken in the Air fryer, I'm pretty sure my Nan has the same look on her face.


My poor grandma (may she rest in peace) is probably rolling her eyes at my cooking!


----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> *LOL @Tish , I'm so glad to hear that I do make a few smile/laugh with my posts.  I feel that I've accomplished something in life.  And you can always come back in here when in need of a chuckle/giggle and view the postings contributed by many of us.  I do that when I need a little lift.  But, my favorite part is to post stuff for your viewing.  My fingertips are aching from typing and posting already.  * View attachment 151832


My pleasure, You make a huge difference, it sure starts my mornings off with a laugh. Thank you for being you.


----------



## SilentSoul

​


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## rcleary171

Everything you heard about New York rats is true.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Oh, bless   *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## JonDouglas

Too risque?


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/847521223617708018/


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Tish

JonDouglas said:


> Too risque?


LOL I won't tell if you won't


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## lia

oh my goodness!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*He walked into a spiderweb  *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

Awww Bless


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## lia

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 152798


there's always one in every line, too.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 152824


What snow?


----------



## Tish

*Doing the happy dance.*


----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> What snow?


Hahaha!   The snow behind that guy!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

@PopsnTuff , good to see you!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 153098


Lady Gaga strikes again


----------



## Tish

Dashcam the other use.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10159536039698765


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 153415


That is sooooooooooooooo me!!!


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 153415


We hafta change our password on the computer at work every 90 days. Last time it was biteMEulilahole. LOL


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Tish

*Bless, poor little thing.*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 153544


I have a cousin that drives me nuts; she will eat a big meal and drink a diet soda.


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Hehe  *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx

My husband refuses to update his alarm clock radio that looks very much like this.  LOL


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## MarciKS

Hurts to laugh. I better stay outta here.


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hawkdon

hahahahah never seen anything like this !!!!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*When the weekend is over.  *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 154182


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 154146


----------



## Tish

*I will just test the temperature for you.  *


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pinky

Tish said:


> *When the weekend is over. *
> View attachment 154074





Pappy said:


> View attachment 154211


Ummm, I'll take 50 lbs. please! I don't have a card, but I'll get one right away!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=127320689322288


----------



## Tish

*Jesus Human slow down, your running back and forth is making me dizzy.  *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/354306695690420897/


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

*leaves before breaking another rib...lmao*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

I don’t remember ordering convertibles.


----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

*Lowering the car radio volume when you're lost.*


----------



## PamfromTx

*Lowering the car radio volume when you're lost.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## Tish

*Too funny  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RnR




----------



## RnR




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarciKS

Tish said:


> View attachment 155510


my dad's gonna love this. lmao!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SetWave




----------



## RnR




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS

lmao


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

this was painful to post...*holds ribs laughing*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

Forward March. Oh s___!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## StarSong

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 155797


That's EXACTLY what I do!


----------



## MarciKS

StarSong said:


> That's EXACTLY what I do!


good to know. you may now board the special bus. lol!


----------



## StarSong

MarciKS said:


> good to know. you may now board the special bus. lol!


Excellent!  That's where all the cool kids are!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 155825


Oh my goodness! A new barber?


----------



## PamfromTx

Anyone ???

*I have too many kitchen stuff.  You name it.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Energy burning Easter egg hunt.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz

RadishRose said:


> Oh my goodness! A new barber?


*Lolol, it looks like the moon!*


----------



## PamfromTx

*Know anyone that needs one of these? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 155827
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ???
> 
> *I have too many kitchen stuff.  You name it.*


sarcasm


----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> *Know anyone that needs one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *View attachment 155835


yes i'll give you 3 guesses


----------



## MarciKS

too bad we don't have get along shirts at work. maybe if we had to spend the day like that things would be different. lol


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*What is this sorcery?  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## hawkdon

JonDouglas said:


>


Now thats what I want !!!!!


----------



## Robert59




----------



## Robert59




----------



## Robert59




----------



## Robert59




----------



## Robert59




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RnR




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 156055


I would say it's the batmobile before it got painted lol


----------



## Tish

*Bwahahahahaha!   *


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Verisure

Bill at the office: click


----------



## Verisure

*Interview with Hillary: click*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS

Pappy said:


> View attachment 156148


*You never fail to entertain Pappy. *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## StarSong

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 156218


Love BOO!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Today is a good day to run around in the least clothing as it is boiling hot !


----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 156412


Can animals smell the difference between each other? Like can a rabbit smell a cat and know that it's not a rabbit? I know it's a stupid question but now I'm curious. LOL


----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 156416


Especially in Kansas


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx

*We've got a drawer just like this; lol.  One day I'll get rid of all of the stuff that's in it.  Don't hold your breath though. *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

Me when all I wore to work was a hoodie and someone says it's supposed to snow before I get off work...


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> *We've got a drawer just like this; lol.  One day I'll get rid of all of the stuff that's in it.  Don't hold your breath though. *
> 
> View attachment 156422


Have you been snooping in my drawer woman?


----------



## Tish

*Awww so cute.  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 156520


I just throw it all in together!


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> I just throw it all in together!


LOL so do I


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*LOL they both have the same expression  *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS

Tish said:


> *LOL they both have the same expression *
> View attachment 156630


You frickin nut! LMAO!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RnR




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*Other people on a treadmill me on a treadmill  *


----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 156864


hahahahaaha!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS

Pappy said:


> View attachment 156895


never gonna happen my friend. lol! 
there's so much work involved in that endeavor that the book would be so big you'd be crushed by the weight of it.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

An oldie that still makes me giggle.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat

I guess I should have maybe asked y'all to caption this.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Keesha




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS

RadishRose said:


>


never been on the static one. lmbo!


----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> *Other people on a treadmill me on a treadmill *
> View attachment 156799


Love this!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Mmmm...Yes, yes that's a great idea.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS

@Tish saw this and thought of you. LOL!

https://www.gif-vif.com/g/This-lifehack-176


----------



## Tish

*What the..?*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

That's why I hate typos. LOL


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 157537


LMAO reminds me of the last time the Grandferals decided to play up on me, I warned them twice, they didn't listen so I turned the internet off on them, OMG you should have seen it, they were in a state lol. You would think I just murdered them.  I tell you what though, they were good for the rest of the week.


----------



## Tish

*Every kids nightmare lo*l


----------



## MarciKS

Tish said:


> *Every kids nightmare lo*l
> View attachment 157612


been there done that except with a goose.


----------



## Pinky

MarciKS said:


> been there done that except with a goose.


Me too .. rooster


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

*Dance like no one is watching!  Cincinnati’s Myrtle the ostrich is the free spirit I aspire to be.*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=218485623391668


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 157698


HAHAHA


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

Bwahahahaha


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS

No...Pepsi is not ok. LOL


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

*All Trespassers will be executed without any warning.*​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

Mooooom Help!!!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 157968


That looks like @debodun 's cactus / plant to the very right side of the photo.  Hope that guy didn't get too near to it!   Ouch!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 158002


Me too especially my knees.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 158009


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 157587


We need one of the air horns, bad!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz

*Contestants in the Miss America pageant participating in competitive ironing, 1954

*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS

LOL @Ruthanne !


----------



## MarciKS

Pink Biz said:


> *Contestants in the Miss America pageant participating in competitive ironing, 1954
> 
> View attachment 158143*


i'd have been so screwed.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> i'd have been so screwed.


Me too...I hate ironing!


----------



## Butterfly

Ruthanne said:


> Me too...I hate ironing!


I gave up ironing years ago.  If it needs ironing, I don't buy it.


----------



## PamfromTx

I haven't seen the likes of an iron in years!!!!   I think since I stopped working.  Before hubby retired, I'd send his shirts to be ironed and his pants, dry cleaned.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 158277


Omg, poor child!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 158356


Alfred Hitchcock would be proud


----------



## Tish

*No treadmill? No worries!*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## SetWave

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 158047


I loved Rowan Atkinson in the Black Adder series but the other stuff not so much.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Marie5656

**


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## charry




----------



## charry




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Cheers!*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 158718


This is hilarious.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 158135


Love this!


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 158849


You know...considering the fact that they have longer to live and can scroll faster than we can...they should have to be the ones to scroll farther. LOL


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Tish

Run for it!


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 158850


----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


>


----------



## PamfromTx

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 158844


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 158848


----------



## MarciKS

That's what it should be for...


----------



## PamfromTx

Thanks for the laughs, everyone!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

There's always one of these crazy guys that we can hear from our home.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 158900


So do mine, isn't that remarkable because nothing else fits!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

*I so dislike leaving such good company, but I am so sleepy already.  Had fun in this thread today.  Thanks for the laughs.   Good night, sweet friends.  Sleep well.*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 158917


Maybe this is what we need @Ruthanne


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 159008


Wish I could do that!  I'm so stiff I can't move my legs so good anymore.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Alrighty then!*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes

*I didn't even know he had a watch on ! Did you.*


----------



## PamfromTx

Sassycakes said:


> *I didn't even know he had a watch on ! Did you.*
> View attachment 159164


Nor clothes!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

Sassycakes said:


> *I didn't even know he had a watch on ! Did you.*
> View attachment 159164


What watch?


----------



## Tish

*Me trying out new exercise equipment.*


----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Wren

Country traffic jam !


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 159280


All good this way, fitting into my winter clothes is a breeze lol


----------



## Tish

*And so, the friendship of a lifetime began.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Ö


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose

Look again....


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Firefox has encountered some errors.*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 159808


*LOL @Ruthanne     I was at a store a couple of days ago and suddenly started coughing (sinus drainage) and people around me moved away.  I wish I had had some toots to hide the cough!*


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 159798


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 159988


So very true!   I don't care what others think.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CinnamonSugar

If Jane Austen grew wisteria...


If the Bronte sisters grew wisteria


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Tish




----------



## JonDouglas

You might say it's an arrowplane.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Cigarette vending machine delivers a burning cigarette for one cent! (England 1931)

*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

Deleted due to being offensive. 
My apologies, I wasn't thinking.


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 160184


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Catnip party.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## jerry old

RuthAnne:
You, PamfromTx and Pappy do post some belly-shakers.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*Bust a move   so cute.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 160637


Especially if your kid emails you pics of their bedhead. LOL


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 160653


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> *Bust a move   so cute.*
> View attachment 160593


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hawkdon

RadishRose said:


>


GROAN!!!!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Ah, so graceful.*


----------



## jerry old

RadishRose said:


>


Had to ask my son, 'what does this mean.?'


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

I almost forgot I collected a bunch of pics. *goes for a dig*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

My day in stages...


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 160898


Yeah, I used to be able to do that quite easily.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 160958


Yup


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Shalimar

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 161128


Hahahaha


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Hahahha, you are killin' me, @Ruthanne


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 161273


----------



## PamfromTx

Take That Relaxing Bath​You know that feeling you get when you get into the tub and it’s just a bit too hot and you’ve got your tea and maybe a snack? Yeah, it’s the best.


----------



## PamfromTx

Where Is She Off To?​She/he looks like she might not be completely sure where she is going, but she knows she’s going where she needs to go. The road is calling to her, and she’s answering.

 Awwwww....


----------



## PamfromTx

Everyone Loves That​How could you not love someone who has a sense of humor like that? That is the most dad joke ever, but he’s here for it and we’re here for it.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 161110


Their eyes!!! lol


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 161338


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

One Stop Shopping...


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MarciKS

lmfao!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 161406


my favorite garage sale words..."what the hell is that?" lol!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Swinging Grannies in Slovakia,1966*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 161453


and over your shoulder LOL


----------



## Tish




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## mellowyellow

Smowing


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Tish

I seriously have no idea.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 161780


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 161787


So cute!!!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS

That quarantine one damn near killed me...LOL! I had to try to pick it off the page without looking at it so I can send it to dad. ROFL!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 161931


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 161949


That's me!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

People Who Probably Wish They’d Just Stayed Home​
What’s Going On With This Person?​I can’t tell what the white foam stuff is, but I hope this person figured out how to pull over safely.


----------



## Tish

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 161941


ROFLMAO


----------



## Tish

*Like this human!*


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 162188


At least they didn't send you all the nuts


----------



## Tish

*Awwww so cute*


----------



## JonDouglas

*CDC Recommends Wearing A Seatbelt, Even When You're Outside The Car.*







Borrowed from the Babylon Bee, a satire site. Some will not see the humor or relevance  in this.


----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> At least they didn't send you all the nuts


----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


>


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS

Pappy said:


> View attachment 162430


The sad part of this is...I know people who would turn to me and ask "is it ok to take the grass?"


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx

Pappy said:


> View attachment 162472


What a sad and horrific photo; it's obvious that the young boys are succumb to some sort of punishment.  And the viewers appear to be enjoying this.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MrPants




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

PamfromTx said:


> What a sad and horrific photo; it's obvious that the young boys are succumb to some sort of punishment.  And the viewers appear to be enjoying this.


Not at all horrific Pam. I think they were caught skinny dipping and are being chased off the beach by a cop or teacher.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 162555


my dog loves Wendy's ice cream!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*Awwww so cute  *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 162923


That's me!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

OMG No. This would drive me crazy.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 163112


Me too!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 163183


That's what I say, too


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 163171


I love this photo/clip.  Both baby and English bulldog puppy are adorable.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS

Pappy said:


> View attachment 163306


sometimes the neighbor lady's blow down while she's on vacation. next time they hit the ground if i can get to them they're goners.


----------



## Tish

*So cute  *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

This squirrel must be one that lives at @Aunt Marg 's home.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


>


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*What the?*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

Pappy said:


> View attachment 163617


cute profile pic Pappy


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

totally me


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

MarciKS said:


> cute profile pic Pappy


Thanks MarciKS. Taken at a casino food court.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 163675


Freddie Mercury hands down.


----------



## Tish




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## RnR




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 163949


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

i like pineapple on pizza...just sayin. lol!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*LOL nice save*


----------



## PamfromTx

MarciKS said:


> i like pineapple on pizza...just sayin. lol!


So do I!  And Hawaiian bacon!!!


----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> So do I!


Me too. Great minds think alike don't they.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## PamfromTx

Pappy said:


> View attachment 164366


I'm glad that it is still running!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> So do I!  And Hawaiian bacon!!!


Now you are talking magic my friend.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*So cute*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 164507


----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 164694


lol on a princess covered couch!!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 164658


ROFL That is pure gold


----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Patch




----------



## Patch




----------



## Patch




----------



## Patch




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Patch




----------



## Patch




----------



## Patch




----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 165116


----------



## Ruthanne

Patch said:


> View attachment 165377


4


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 165523


Truth!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 165523


Luckily that's still one thing I CAN do!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 165552


OMG!  Those margueritas must have been something else!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 165553


Reminded me of Tim Duncan, former NBA player.  He is wearing his hair in braids that stick out.


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 165527


This is so true of cats.


----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Oris Borloff

Where I buy gas put in new pumps the type that have a tv screen with constant commercials.  If that wasn't quite enough here is my receipt .


----------



## Murrmurr

Oris Borloff said:


> Where I buy gas put in new pumps the type that have a tv screen with constant commercials.  If that wasn't quite enough here is my receipt .


Man, I hate those gas pump TVs.
The ones that have mute buttons aren't too horribly bad, though.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 165784


I've never eaten their soap, so far!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarkinPhx

Brownie points to anyone who gets this.


----------



## PamfromTx

MarkinPhx said:


> Brownie points to anyone who gets this.
> 
> View attachment 165845


But what it is ain't exactly clear


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> But what it is ain't exactly clear


Glad you got it because I didn't!


----------



## MarkinPhx

Ruthanne said:


> Glad you got it because I didn't!


Think of Buffalo Springfield and the intro to the song they are most known for.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarkinPhx said:


> Think of Buffalo Springfield and the intro to the song they are most known for.


Yeah, I know now and Pam mentioned it.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 165941


OMG.... this is hell-arious!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Comfort -


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 165980


No it is not. LOL


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 165975


Chili and cornbread for me.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 166124


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarciKS

LMAO @Tish


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Murrmurr

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 166403


Size of cops down through the years.

1927


1937


1948


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 166477


She fell in love with a Cardiologist and got her heart broken.


----------



## PamfromTx

deleted


----------



## PamfromTx

@Murrmurr 

 Thanks to their donut diet.  lol


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## JonDouglas

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 166581


LOL, reminds me of the cartoon where a fat lion is looking at Noah's Ark and saying, "The cruise sucked but the buffet was great."


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Keesha

Ruthanne said:


>


So true. lol


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RnR




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

Pappy said:


> View attachment 166976


Now you have that song stuck in my head lol


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 167120


I know that look lol. By the way, your glasses look awesome on you.


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RnR




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Kung foo sticky hand technique.  *


----------



## Kadee




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz

*A dad's gotta do what a dad's gotta do!

*


----------



## Tish

JonDouglas said:


>


LMAO


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RnR




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


>


I love the soap dispenser!  Too bad they put the wrong thing on it!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

_*I'll catch up later with the rest of these.  The few I saw had me in stitches; thanks for the laughs, everyone!!!*_


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx

Pappy said:


> View attachment 168023


Haha.  Am watching a Hoarder's episode where the owner does not want to sell anything unless they give her the amount of $$$ that she wants.
She also says she is going to repair the vehicles.


----------



## Tish




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Fail!  *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Serenity4321

Bonnie said:


> Too Funny!


Reminds me of the Doctor suggesting my MIL quit smoking in her late 90s


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*Oh Bless   *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*Awww how cute*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## jerry old

PICTURE # 9775, i would guess this fella has  A difficult time getting a date


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

OMG, funny ones, @Ruthanne !!!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 168494


Bwahahahahaha! That's brilliant.


----------



## Tish

*Cats can be so evil lol, poor little thing.*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

@hawkdon Angry?  WTF?  It's a joke!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hawkdon

Ruthanne said:


> @hawkdon Angry?  WTF?  It's a joke!


so was my angry icon....


----------



## Tish

Awww So cute


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## timoc

Pappy said:


> View attachment 168682


"It's only money.....right?"


----------



## Ruthanne

hawkdon said:


> so was my angry icon....


Oh, okay....I didn't get the joke at first


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 168700


----------



## PamfromTx

That is hysterically funny, @Ruthanne


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## JonDouglas

Guys who're familiar with Snap-On brand of tools may have a greater appreciation for the this bit of genius.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*Now that is determination!  *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 168857


Hahaha, once upon a time, a seamstress friend of mine agreed to go with me to a nearby city to look for fabric.  I tend to drive a bit too fast and I suddenly brake.  Her face was just like Ethel's that day.  She never would get in the car with me ~ ever again.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*Very disturbing  *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

*And just like that, The Dark side wins!*


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*What the...?  *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hawkdon

Is that for REAL?????


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## PamfromTx

Pappy said:


> View attachment 168682


Those eyes!   So cute.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

That's my husband!  He replaces the cat food if the cat doesn't eat it ~ within a few hours.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## dobielvr

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 169520


I know somebody like that...sad but true..lol


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 169636


It Belongs to @Aunt Marg


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 169633


That's the kind i had for my first, as well.


----------



## MickaC

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 169636


That's what i see, too


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS

ok get ready for a meme drop...


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

why yes...yes i am!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarciKS

Tish said:


> View attachment 170225


too bad we saw it coming before she did. lol!


----------



## MarciKS

Here ya go Tish! Picked this out special just for you.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86

This is so true for 20-year reunions.  Click on the picture.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pappy said:


> View attachment 170311


I'll bet--those folks have been doing it forever and never have quit!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RB-TX

*I need a bit of help  finding a picture, please.*

Not long ago there was a posted picture of an old car in a barn, like it had just been discovered after many years.  The picture also contained a sheet of plywood. The  comment on the  picture was about the lucky find of the sheet  of  plywood. I thought I had saved the picture, but apparently didn't.

I don't even recall who posted the picture, nor am I positive it was on                 this thread.  If anyone can point me to where the picture is, or repost it here, I would be most appreciative.  Thanks in advance.     Bob


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pinky

RB-TX said:


> *I need a bit of help  finding a picture, please.*
> 
> Not long ago there was a posted picture of an old car in a barn, like it had just been discovered after many years.  The picture also contained a sheet of plywood. The  comment on the  picture was about the lucky find of the sheet  of  plywood. I thought I had saved the picture, but apparently didn't.
> 
> I don't even recall who posted the picture, nor am I positive it was on                 this thread.  If anyone can point me to where the picture is, or repost it here, I would be most appreciative.  Thanks in advance.     Bob


@RB-TX 
Page 385   #9,608  posted by RadishRose
see below ..


----------



## Pinky

RadishRose said:


>


----------



## Tish

MarciKS said:


> Here ya go Tish! Picked this out special just for you.


LOL Love it


----------



## Tish

Awww Bless


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 169962


It's the Heart Attack Burger!


----------



## RB-TX

Pinky said:


> @RB-TX
> Page 385   #9,608  posted by RadishRose
> see below ..


Thank you very much!  
I really appreciate it.


----------



## Pappy

RB-TX said:


> *I need a bit of help  finding a picture, please.*
> 
> Not long ago there was a posted picture of an old car in a barn, like it had just been discovered after many years.  The picture also contained a sheet of plywood. The  comment on the  picture was about the lucky find of the sheet  of  plywood. I thought I had saved the picture, but apparently didn't.
> 
> I don't even recall who posted the picture, nor am I positive it was on                 this thread.  If anyone can point me to where the picture is, or repost it here, I would be most appreciative.  Thanks in advance.     Bob


Was this it RB?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86

Need to click on picture to enlarge,


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86

Now you know.  Fart chart.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 170336


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86

This is so true.


----------



## RB-TX

Pappy said:


> Was this it RB?
> View attachment 170449


YEP, that's the   one.  Thanks much.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 170614


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Patch




----------



## Patch




----------



## debodun




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 170977


You had better not be pulling our legs, Ruthanne, because I'm holding you to it! LOL!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 170981


Gosh, Ruthanne, if the lines between our eyebrows are WTF lines, I don't even want to know what the lines are on our heinies.


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Marg said:


> Gosh, Ruthanne, if the lines between our eyebrows are WTF lines, I don't even want to know what the lines are on our heinies.


 OMG that really cracked me up Aunt Marg!  Thanks I needed that


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruthanne said:


> OMG that really *cracked me up *Aunt Marg!  Thanks I needed that


ROFLMAO!

Ruthanne, that's one of the best puns ever!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86

This is SO true!!


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86

This is how I exercise.


----------



## Tish

@Tom 86


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Chris P Bacon

What a loving tribute that will last a lifetime!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> View attachment 171225


I wouldn't like to fall out with her!!


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

timoc said:


> I wouldn't like to fall out with her!!


I don't blame you, she has a wicked swing on her


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tom 86

Chris P Bacon said:


> What a loving tribute that will last a lifetime!
> 
> View attachment 171140



The only problem as you get older this will happen.


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Meanderer

Hitchcock at Madame Tussaud's Wax museum.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

WARNING TO EVERYONE
There are a few weirdos in this group.
Someone messaged me last night to meet them in the woods for a satanic ritual. I was told to come naked.
They didn't even show up.


----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Marie5656

*This is from 1929. Even the department store Wax Mannequins  could not take the heat and started melting.

*


----------



## RadishRose

Tom 86 said:


> deleted


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Tish

*Smart kid   *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*C'mon, just one little kiss.  *


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86

This an old one from years back.


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 172288


The Beetles Chicken style


----------



## Tish

*Awwww...*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Awww Bless*


----------



## dobielvr

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 172670


Please tell me again where you find these so I can put them on facebook.
Thx..


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*Yet another Darwin award winner.*


----------



## hawkdon

KHARMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PamfromTx

dobielvr said:


> Please tell me again where you find these so I can put them on facebook.
> Thx..


Sent you a private message.  @dobielvr


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

What a cutie pie.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Pappy said:


> View attachment 172866


This reminds me of my oldest sister!!!   When I was visiting her; I'd hear this dreaded noise!   lol     And now that she lives with one of her twins, my niece always tells me that her mom wakes up the entire household during the middle of the night opening these containers.  lol


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

@dobielvr , feel free to use what I post ~ elsewhere.


----------



## Pappy

Figure it out yet?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Murrmurr

My son and his kids = Olive Oyl (Ariel), Popeye (Kirk) and Brutus (son, Liam).
They do comic-cons full on. If you look real close you can see smoke coming out of Popeye's pipe like it does in the old cartoons.
Liam makes all their costumes.


----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 173087


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

"He wasn't a very good fishing buddy anyway"!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 173269


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Tish

*Not a morning person.*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

So true in my case and I never did get the 64 pack.  lol


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## hawkdon

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 173753


GOT IT !!!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## PamfromTx

I can not shop at Costco anymore  ))))Yesterday I was at Costco buying a large bag of Purina dog chow for my loyal pet, Necco, the Wonder Dog, which weighs 191 lbs. I was in the check-out line when a woman behind me asked if I had a dog.What did she think I had an elephant?So because I'm retired and have little to do,on impulse I told her that no, I didn't have a dog, I was starting the Purina Diet again.I added that I probably shouldn't, because I ended up in the hospital last time, but that I'd lost 50 pounds before I awakened in an intensive care ward with tubes coming out of most of my orifices and IVs in both arms.I told her that it was essentially a Perfect Diet and that the way that it works is, to load your jacket pockets with Purina Nuggets and simply eat one or two every time you feel hungry.The food is nutritionally complete so it works well and I was going to try it again. (I have to mention here that practically everyone in line was now enthralled with my story.)Horrified, she asked if I ended up in intensive care, because the dog food poisoned me. I told her no, I stopped to Pee on a Fire Hydrant and a car hit me,
I thought the guy behind her was going to have a heart attack he was laughing so hard.


Costco won't let me shop there anymore.Better watch what you ask retired people. They have all the time in the World to think of crazy things to say.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> I can not shop at Costco anymore  ))))Yesterday I was at Costco buying a large bag of Purina dog chow for my loyal pet, Necco, the Wonder Dog, which weighs 191 lbs. I was in the check-out line when a woman behind me asked if I had a dog.What did she think I had an elephant?So because I'm retired and have little to do,on impulse I told her that no, I didn't have a dog, I was starting the Purina Diet again.I added that I probably shouldn't, because I ended up in the hospital last time, but that I'd lost 50 pounds before I awakened in an intensive care ward with tubes coming out of most of my orifices and IVs in both arms.I told her that it was essentially a Perfect Diet and that the way that it works is, to load your jacket pockets with Purina Nuggets and simply eat one or two every time you feel hungry.The food is nutritionally complete so it works well and I was going to try it again. (I have to mention here that practically everyone in line was now enthralled with my story.)Horrified, she asked if I ended up in intensive care, because the dog food poisoned me. I told her no, I stopped to Pee on a Fire Hydrant and a car hit me,
> I thought the guy behind her was going to have a heart attack he was laughing so hard.
> 
> 
> Costco won't let me shop there anymore.Better watch what you ask retired people. They have all the time in the World to think of crazy things to say.


Bwahahahaha that's pure gold


----------



## Tish

*Stay down damn it!*


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar

?!?

maybe he mows the cemetery after the service?


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Colleen




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 174065
> 
> ?!?
> 
> maybe he mows the cemetery after the service?


Maybe the Mower is his and the vehicle is hearse?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Pets who have realized that they are at the Vets.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*Firefox has encountered a problem.  *


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Firefox has encountered a problem. *
> View attachment 174539


I'm not brave enough to fight them, so, here goes.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

Totally looks like.......


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Pappy said:


> View attachment 175049


My husband went grocery shopping and was complaining about the sudden increase in the price of ground meat.


----------



## Pappy

PamfromTx said:


> My husband went grocery shopping and was complaining about the sudden increase in the price of ground meat.


I know Pam. Prices are out of sight.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*So cute*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PamfromTx

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 175457


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*Who won?*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/737042295270366017/


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

This is hilarious, the look on the cat's face.


----------



## RadishRose

OMG,thats funny!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## StarSong

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 175695


This is a riot!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/609956343271077407/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

Tom 86 said:


> View attachment 175874


The cat will be happy


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Agricultural students with milking stools, East Prussia, 1934

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## StarSong

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 176204


Guess I'm still a teenager... most of these don't apply, though I will admit to having a favorite spatula.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*Headbanging  *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## AnnieA




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Ladies beware! It's a scam!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


>


I want to place an order with them!   That said, since my grandchildren came along my fluency in Pig Latin has been revived to a quite high level, and I'm willing to learn Klingon.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/887912882753595366/


----------



## Tish

*Aww, Bless.*


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## StarSong

Pappy said:


> View attachment 176833


Making out my grocery list and can't remember if I need applesauce (although I checked the pantry yesterday), but saw this meme and instantly recalled "It was the third of June, another sleepy, dusty delta day..." like it was my own name.


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Davey Do

Oops!


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Tish

*I swear the bag just jumped onto my face  *


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## StarSong

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 177227


My nine year old grandson will be over the moon to learn this bit of trivia.  I thank you on his behalf!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*Haha  *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer

Parody of "Christina's World" by Andrew Wyeth ...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## StarSong

Pappy said:


> View attachment 177320


This is hilarious!  
If you don't get the joke, you probably never saw - or don't remember - _National Lampoon's Vacation.  _


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MrPants




----------



## PamfromTx

StarSong said:


> This is hilarious!
> If you don't get the joke, you probably never saw - or don't remember - _National Lampoon's Vacation.  _


I have watched that movie a few times and it just gets funnier.


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

A Lawn Chair


----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## feywon

Our country Veterinarian (treats both domestic and livestock animals) found an unique way to help visualize proper social distancing:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 177404


Bwahahaha! Pure Gold


----------



## Tish

*Awww what a good babysitter.*


----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Murrmurr

Paxton wrote a word!! Not sure it's the right one, but hey, he's young.


----------



## Murrmurr

Murrmurr said:


> Paxton wrote a word!! Not sure it's the right one, but hey, he's young.
> 
> View attachment 177755


Pretty sure this is what he was going for:


----------



## Tish




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PamfromTx

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 177754


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS

@PamfromTx


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

MarciKS said:


> @PamfromTx
> 
> View attachment 177925


----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK

*

*


----------



## PamfromTx

RubyK said:


>


That is funny!!!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis

Posted by
u/GuIVtrue







Yikes!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Cute, but can you imagine a lil one scared to poo after this?


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 178071


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## hawkdon

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 178275


Exactly what my cat does!!!!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## StarSong

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 178270


OMG - I had a kid like this!!!!!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Tish

RadishRose said:


>


LOL I love it, so cute


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Davey Do said:


> View attachment 178632


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Oris Borloff

Pappy said:


> View attachment 178872



Dang it, wish I'd thought of this.   Of course, on more than one occasion I'd have a kid ( 18-20 ish) looking for  a metric Crescent wrench...  I didn't even think to ask if they all worked for the same outfit.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Now I know who Johnny Cash was singing about:


----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 178830


WTH is that? LOL


----------



## Pinky

MarciKS said:


> WTH is that? LOL


A buoy .. (A boy named Sue)


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Mom, dad, say hello to the mother of your soon to be born first grandchild! 
Her name Flair, like those felt tip markers but everyone calls her Dopey.


----------



## Shalimar

What an unkind remark.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Becky1951




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Will you marry me Frank?


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 179430


So cute!!!!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Chris P Bacon

‍


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Kill two birds with one stone..


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pinky

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 179686


What is that?


----------



## hawkdon

That is a toilet tank flapper/stopper from inside the back tank of your toilet....clever......


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy

Florida potholes


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Murrmurr

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 180024


That time of year.


----------



## Pappy

My new walker finally came in:


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

There is something very weird going on in this photo. Can you see it?


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

Pappy said:


> There is something very weird going on in this photo. Can you see it?
> 
> View attachment 180132


That is really creepy.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hawkdon

Tish said:


> That is really creepy.


what am I missing??? please????


----------



## Pink Biz

hawkdon said:


> what am I missing??? please????


Click here>>> woman in first row, far right, has a hand on her shoulder...ghost?


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## RadishRose

Tish said:


> That is really creepy.


OMG finally saw it!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pink Biz

*1953 BIC Pen Promotional Car 🖊

*


----------



## Tish

hawkdon said:


> what am I missing??? please????


The first girl on the right has a hand on her shoulder.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## jerry old

post 10925 and 10912
Well is it a  real hand, index finger is peculiar, way to long?
I would have never found it unless i  was told what to look for.

good going on those that found it without instructions of what to look for


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Tish




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*So cute  *


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 180136


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Ah, so romantic!*


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Here I come to save the day.  *


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Marie5656

*Very true...right?

*


----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 181001


priceless!


----------



## RadishRose

Marie5656 said:


> *Very true...right?
> 
> View attachment 181069*


right!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## charry




----------



## charry

Tish said:


> That is really creepy.


What is ?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

charry said:


> What is ?


A hand on the shoulder of the girl on the right.


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS

RadishRose said:


>


you'd die at my place lmbo


----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pinky

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 181502


You beat me to it .. we say White Rabbit, 3 times


----------



## Marie5656

Pinky said:


> You beat me to it .. we say White Rabbit, 3 times


LOL...I did see a meme that said that.  Figured it was tradition in another country.   I was also the first of my friends on FB I think


----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS

MarkinPhx said:


> View attachment 181557


LMBO!!!!!!!!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## CAKCy

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 181947


Is it me or is the world tilting???


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pappy




----------



## hawkdon

MMMOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

hawkdon said:


> MMMOOOOOOOO!!!!


Baaaahhhhhh!!!!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Chris P Bacon

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 182069


Autumn … Don’t fall for it!


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Life in a small town -


----------



## CAKCy

Chris P Bacon said:


> Life in a small town -



Shall I read the image from left to right or from right to left???


----------



## horseless carriage

Pappy said:


> View attachment 181977


Fantastic shot of the moon. Whilst your photos of the moon took patience, mine was luck, or maybe that's bad luck.
My old MG was being used in a photo shoot to create an advert for a repair and recovery service company.  In this picture the ladies are having to push their old car home. Look carefully between the first two women pushing the car.


----------



## CAKCy

horseless carriage said:


> Fantastic shot of the moon. Whilst your photos of the moon took patience, mine was luck, or maybe that's bad luck.
> My old MG was being used in a photo shoot to create an advert for a repair and recovery service company.  In this picture the ladies are having to push their old car home. Look carefully between the first two women pushing the car.



One giant leap for mankind....


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Chris P Bacon

horseless carriage said:


> Fantastic shot of the moon. Whilst your photos of the moon took patience, mine was luck, or maybe that's bad luck.
> My old MG was being used in a photo shoot to create an advert for a repair and recovery service company.  In this picture the ladies are having to push their old car home. Look carefully between the first two women pushing the car.
> View attachment 182106


Those ladies are quite attractive! I'd offer any of them a ride, any time at all!


----------



## Gardenlover

hawkdon said:


> MMMOOOOOOOO!!!!


Or should it be MMMOOOOOOOOVE!!!!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy

My for real crappy photo:


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tom 86

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 182554


I've been doing this now for over 8 years.  Even with prescription bottles.  I use to carry a magnifying glass till a woman was next to me in a store & showed me how to do it on my phone.


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 182909


I'll even go with you!!!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656

@PamfromTx  you post some of the funniest pictures


----------



## PamfromTx

Marie5656 said:


> @PamfromTx  you post some of the funniest pictures


I do alot of surfing the net.  Thanks, @Marie5656


----------



## CAKCy

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 183039



And I thought he was describing one's (I better not put a name here...).... manhood....


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 183038


Honeydew


----------



## Tish

*Photochop fail  *


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## CAKCy

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 183606


What a beautiful...pebble....


----------



## PamfromTx

CAKCy said:


> What a beautiful...pebble....


I agree!


----------



## CAKCy

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 183607



There's no greater pleasure than using your own toilet!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

Marie5656 said:


>


Marie, I absolutely love it


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656

Tish said:


> Marie, I absolutely love it


Yes...thought the Corgi at the end was a cute touch


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Oris Borloff

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 183780


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

We are all in big trouble folks:


----------



## Llynn




----------



## jerry old

Lewkat said:


> 11233


Photo shopped
how do you know?
Because, if it were real the work crew would be leaning on shovels


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun

Whaddya mean my car didn't pass inspection because of bad tires. They look fine to me - plenty of tread left.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Something my own husband would say!


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 184182


Nope.  Nope.  Nope


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

Size FF. Dolly Parton is jealous.


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx

I didn't know where to post this true story that transpired yesterday with a neighbor and a stray cat.

She told me that there was a light grey cat following her as she went in / out of her house to take in the groceries and her teacher stuff.  She says she made about 5 trips, back and forth.... with the cat followng her.  He did not look hungry, in fact she thinks it belongs to a neighbor.

Anyways, the cat attempted to go into her house and was stopped on his/her tracks by my neighbor's own cat.  Her cat started hissing at the grey cat and he/she ran out.  Gloria went back out to her car one more time.

A few minutes later, she remembered that her cell phone was still in her car.... so she goes out and opens the door and sees the grey cat sitting very comfortably in the back seat of her car!!!   She said she started laughing because she never saw the cat jump in.  I'm glad she went out ... once more as the poor cat would have surely suffocated with the heat.

She said the cat took his/her time jumping out.

The way that my neighbor told me this story was so funny.  I can visualize the cat in the back seat.


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Tish

*So cute *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hawkdon

puke !!!!


----------



## Tish

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 184526


Impossible!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hawkdon

8 women all look alike !?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 184807


valium please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 184794


I hear you!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## oldpop

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 185223


You really want to know?

It is a warning that breathing welding fumes is hazerdous to your health.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## charry




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Pappy said:


> View attachment 185177


lol @ the eyes!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 185286


This was me yesterday when the temps were in the low 70s!


----------



## Tish

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 185193


This reminded me of a story my uncle told me.
After 30 years of driving a hearse,  my uncle decided to drive a taxi part time.
He told us that the first time he drove one the passenger tapped him on the shoulder to give him directions, my uncle literally wet his pants out of fear.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## squatting dog

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 185436


Always be the first row. Don't be a 3rd-4th row person.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Llynn




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Ewwww *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Davey Do

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 185974



My wife Belinda loves craft & antique stores and will often take one of her granddaughters with her. The youngest, who is about ten, has a great sense of humor and will ask Belinda if they're going to this store.:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*My Money is on the kitty  *


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 186131


not me but i could use that there beer.


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


>


I see where a lot of people don't like them, at least I saw that online, but I like them!


----------



## Ruthanne

What a guy!!


----------



## debodun




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 186241


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 186428


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish

*Bwahahaha  *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Robert59

I had a funny picture but I couldn't get it to post.


----------



## Liberty

The house cat "Gigi" has her own sofa and really enjoys relaxing in it!


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## debodun

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 186746


I had that happen with a cup of tea. Now I check my mug BEFORE using - it sits under my Sunbeam Hot Shot machine and anything can get into it. Not a large as this one, but it must have been a horrible death getting scalding water dispensed over you.


----------



## debodun




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*If she was trying to slide down the hill she succeeded.  *


----------



## Abby_NW




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

@Abby_NW Welcome!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 186928


Yummy! Thank you


----------



## Ruthanne

Tish said:


> Yummy! Thank you


I thought so...lol!


----------



## Tish

*The official food taster on duty!   *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Davey Do

I recently discovered alcohol pens.

They're great to work with, but don't always get along with one another, and sometimes name call.


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx

True story.  Hubby's niece by marriage sent us this text and pics.  This child is something else.  

Here's the text message:

I handed Lewis a stack of uniform shirts and asked him to take them upstairs and set them down neatly so I could hang them up  came up to find this…..



I cannot stop laughing.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


>


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun




----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


>


Oh that cracked me up...hahaha


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Pride goeth before a fall.  *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## horseless carriage

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 188730


You're not wrong, the dating site said she was athletic, ha! More like, no boobs. The dating site said that she was adventurous. Ha! You mean she's a slut! The dating site said: "New Age," read that as, hairy, with smelly armpits.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## timoc

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 188886


"I had to look twice, I thought someone had taken a picture of me."


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


>


LOL @ the wig!!!


----------



## Meanderer

A Lady Turtle......


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 189175


Cool!


----------



## Meanderer

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 189175


Very Cool!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 189288


Same here...


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 189700


Omg, that made me LOL!!!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 189907


Hahaha!!!   Hope my g-niece stops biting; she's 2 yrs. old.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 189935


We could use this at work.


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 190055


That mushroom looks gross though.  lol  Those droplets reminded me of Dr. Pimple and her popping gross pimples.   Yuck!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Tish said:


> View attachment 190538


That's for darn sure!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## squatting dog

When mechanics have too much time on their hands.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Ready?And pout!*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 190776


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Marie5656

View attachment 190928


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CinnamonSugar

RadishRose said:


>


Some background, @RadishRose ?


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## palides2021

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 190572


Pam, this sign is hilarious! Now if they removed just that small letter "a" then we'd be seeing: Whenever I try to eat Healthy Chocolate Bar....


----------



## Tish

*Ever seen a yawning snake?  *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

palides2021 said:


> Pam, this sign is hilarious! Now if they removed just that small letter "a" then we'd be seeing: Whenever I try to eat Healthy Chocolate Bar....


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Bretrick

Little Corellas are very playful
Playing Dead


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

A little late; sorry.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

deleted


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=894105778206072


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## jerry old

11,857
If ever there were a sly expression on a animal or human, this is it.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

*Remind you of one of our forum members? *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 192715


I love this one, Pam.


----------



## Lewkat

Now this is what I call a tourist bus.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx

Lewkat said:


> I love this one, Pam.


Me too.  Laughed so much when I found it.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 192731


I sure would.


----------



## Tish

*It's a cake I think.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 192731


Ahhhhh, heaven on earth.   And yes, I would love to sit there.  Beautiful view.


----------



## palides2021

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 192895


PamfromTx: Thanks for all the laughs! I needed it!


----------



## PamfromTx

palides2021 said:


> PamfromTx: Thanks for all the laughs! I needed it!


You are very welcome, @palides2021 !


----------



## palides2021

Thanks everyone who's posted! This is a valuable thread!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## PamfromTx

Chris P Bacon said:


>


I thought of you when I saw this gif.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ruthanne

Tom 86 said:


> View attachment 193386


Just a few like Pumpernickel, Whatchamacallit and Persnickety but not often at all.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Awwww, sorry @Chris P Bacon


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

Chris P Bacon said:


>


That's for sure


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Bretrick

Australia's Little Corellas are very playful birds
Wrestling








Winner



Loser



Make up grooming


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Sassycakes

I don't know if this should go in here, but it reminded me of when I was 15 and dating my future husband. He was constantly doing this. I don't even remember if they had seat
Belts then. And even with seat belts he still does this when we're driving.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tom 86

This is an OUCHIE!


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## squatting dog

This is for sure my brain at night.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx

A tortilla blanket and pillow cases.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## CinnamonSugar

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 194578


What am I looking at?  Is the bedspread supposed to look like a tortilla, @PamfromTx ?


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

CinnamonSugar said:


> What am I looking at?  Is the bedspread supposed to look like a tortilla, @PamfromTx ?


Yes!!!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog

Here's a thinking persons (almost said man's  ) joke.  Took me a bit to figure it out.


----------



## RadishRose

Thinking  summer blonde, hahaha


----------



## squatting dog

RadishRose said:


> Thinking  summer blonde, hahaha


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RubyK

https://i.postimg.cc/1X9VKJGG/******-organs.webp


----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK

This is an old cartoon, but I just love it. I laugh each time I see it.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

RubyK said:


> This is an old cartoon, but I just love it. I laugh each time I see it.


That’s one of my favorite Far Side cartoons. I’d have given it more ’s
but I’m limited to one, officially anyway.


----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pappy

My potatoes are getting a little old:


----------



## Tish

*I have no idea what they are fighting about, but it sure is fun to watch.  *


----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> My potatoes are getting a little old:
> 
> View attachment 195177


So THAT'S why the potato bags have holes in them!


----------



## RadishRose

Tish said:


> *I have no idea what they are fighting about, but it sure is fun to watch. *
> View attachment 195201


My money's on blue.


----------



## PamfromTx

Photos That Will Make You Cringe.​


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Santa has been a very bad boy.  *


----------



## RubyK




----------



## hawkdon

Is that enuff suds????


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Chris P Bacon

*Frank Zappa fans will understand.*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Abby_NW




----------



## Abby_NW




----------



## Abby_NW




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## squatting dog

And been the king of cool to boot.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 195487


Been there and done that.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon

I know a few people like this. Anyone else?


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## RadishRose

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 195713


It's in the drum.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## RadishRose

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 195819


Yeah, what is it about having that one foot out?
It just makes everything feel so right somehow.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

When you see someone you know:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Happiness is _everywhere_, if you just look close enough!


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx

A phone conversation, earlier...

My sister-in-law (Anne) :    Pam, I'm cat sitting and I've lost the cat; I haven't seen it for four hours.  I did go outside a couple of times and the cat was in her room.   Yes, that cat has a room for herself.

Me:  OMG, does that mean that Barbara will take back the money she paid you if the cat is not found?

Anne:   <She didn't reply.>


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Tish said:


> View attachment 196188


That looks like the sun is shining where the sun don’t usually shine! 
Maybe that dog is part unicorn?!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pappy




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

It snowed....run out and try this!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Tish said:


> View attachment 196476


They are so cute!!!!!!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Marie5656

*I want this for my Christmas Tree

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## palides2021

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 194585


I remember pencils like that, and then the lead would pop out and would have to start all over again.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose

Paco Dennis said:


>


I don't get it


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis

RadishRose said:


> I don't get it


I guess it struck my funny bone for some strange reason...now I don't know what's funny about it, except maybe "the pot calling the kettle black" meme.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

Grandma fell asleep before the tide came in..


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo

another by artist Louis Wain


*BACHELOR PARTY*


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## RadishRose

Mizmo said:


> another by artist Louis Wain
> 
> 
> *BACHELOR PARTY*
> View attachment 197700


What a coincidence! I just put the movie about him in my "watch later" queue on YouTube.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 197426


Priceless.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo

RadishRose said:


> What a coincidence! I just put the movie about him in my "watch later" queue on YouTube.


Oh didn't know there was a movie about him....will have to watch it too!
fascinating artist. I have couple other pics somewhere in my files..will post later


----------



## Mizmo

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 197713




wow...terrific shot...looks like a crash landing though


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## RadishRose

Chris P Bacon said:


>


that one took me too long....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656

*We have all seen the elf on a shelf.  I give you....

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=977438276037221


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Chris P Bacon

My how times have changed!


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## hawkdon

Look at his wife thru the windshield!!!


----------



## Chris P Bacon

hawkdon said:


> Look at his wife thru the windshield!!!


I was so busy looking at him that I didn’t notice her! Thanks for pointing her out.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*What The....?*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hawkdon

Tish said:


> *What The....?*
> View attachment 198199


And thats in a PUBLIC restroom 1!!!!!


----------



## Chris P Bacon

hawkdon said:


> And thats in a PUBLIC restroom 1!!!!!


Maybe the restroom was in a hardware store and she 
took it off the shelf and out of the box to make the video.
Then again …


----------



## RadishRose

Chris P Bacon said:


> Maybe the restroom was in a hardware store and she
> took it off the shelf and out of the box to make the video.
> Then again …


She's lucky she didn't knock herself out with a rap to the head.


----------



## PamfromTx

This reminded me of @Chris P Bacon; born to be wild... just like him.  lol


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Chris P Bacon

PamfromTx said:


> This reminded me of @Chris P Bacon; born to be wild... just like him.  lol
> View attachment 198252


@PamfromTx Thank you, so much! That’s very sweet of you to share that.
I’m very touched but in a good way, not the mental kind of touched!
I  it! Thanks again!


----------



## PamfromTx

Chris P Bacon said:


> @PamfromTx Thank you, so much! That’s very sweet of you to share that.
> I’m very touched but in a good way, not the mental kind of touched!
> I  it! Thanks again!


You are very welcome.  I am now more determined to find 'pig gifs'... lol.   Nitey nite.  Stay safe.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

PamfromTx said:


> You are very welcome.  I am now more determined to find 'pig gifs'... lol.   Nitey nite.  Stay safe.


Will do, I’m headed for the sty right now! Good night, fun friend! Hasta luego!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 198304


I can almost hear him saying that
or if _she_ said it, his look of wonderment is accurate.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86

"Two sisters, one blonde and one brunette inherit the family ranch.
Unfortunately, after just a few years, they are in financial trouble.
In order to keep the bank from repossessing the ranch, they need to purchase a bull so that they can breed their own stock.
The brunette balances their checkbook, then takes their last $600 dollars out west to another ranch where a man has a prize bull for sale. Upon leaving, she tells her sister, “When I get there, if I decide to buy the bull, I’ll contact you to drive out after me and haul it home.”
The brunette arrives at the man’s ranch, inspects the bull, and decides she does want to buy it. The man tells her that he can sell it for $599, no less.
After paying him, she drives to the nearest town to send her sister a telegram to tell her the news.
She walks into the telegraph office, and says, “I want to send a telegram to my sister telling her that I’ve bought a bull for our ranch. I need her to hitch the trailer to our pick-up truck and drive out here so we can haul it home.”
The telegraph operator explains that he’ll be glad to help her, then adds, “It’s just 99 cents a word.”
Well, with only $1 left after paying for the bull, the brunette realizes that she’ll only be able to send her sister one word.
After thinking for a few minutes, she nods, and says, “I want you to send her the word, ‘comfortable.’”
The telegraph operator shakes his head. “How is she ever going to know that you want her to hitch the trailer to your pick-up truck and drive out here to haul that bull back to your ranch if you send her the word, ‘comfortable’?”
The brunette explains, “My sister’s blonde. She’ll read it slow.”

Com-for-ta-ble."


----------



## Tish

hawkdon said:


> And thats in a PUBLIC restroom 1!!!!!


I know lol Yuk!!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx

hawkdon said:


> Look at his wife thru the windshield!!!


She (the wife) doesn't look all that happy!!!  lol


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo

maybe  old one....


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Tish

*Relax Fred, relax!  *


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*WT?  *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## dobielvr

Tish said:


> *WT? *
> View attachment 198839


ha ha...looks like something I would do to keep warm.
I do have a beanie cap, but I don't wear it like that. lol


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

dobielvr said:


> ha ha...looks like something I would do to keep warm.
> I do have a beanie cap, but I don't wear it like that. lol


Haha Love it


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Marie5656

*Bernie and his mittens are back

*


----------



## Mizmo

Ladies ...from my old files...

goofed.... see next


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo

*Better watch out...he is on his way*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PamfromTx

deleted


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 199492


That will surely remove all unwanted hair... back there.  lol


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tish

*I remember my eldest son and my daughter doing the same thing, only my daughter had an iron grip on the poor man's beard, His beard was real LOL   *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy

Typewriting while driving never ends well.


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86

*This is so me!
*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx

deleted


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Chris P Bacon

And lest you wonder, that’s a galaxy, not the universe.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

HERE, HOLD MY BEER:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

Pappy said:


> View attachment 200139


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

I*t's my bed!*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

*I think he had a run-in with a mower.  *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

Pappy said:


> View attachment 200950


Quick someone steal his clothes


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Oh Jeez, some mothers do have them*


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pink Biz

Princeton students after a freshman vs. sophomore snowball fight in 1893


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 201081


Try dragging it to you with your back-scratcher.
works for me!


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Paco Dennis said:


>


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tish

*How to faceplant*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## RnR




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo

and another....


----------



## Tish

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 201539


I see you found the Kardashians family tree.


----------



## Tish

*So cute, fluffycans everywhere.*


----------



## Pink Biz

Tish said:


> I see you found the Kardashians family tree.


----------



## hawkdon

Tish said:


> *So cute, fluffycans everywhere.*
> View attachment 201568


that POOR dog........


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Tish

RadishRose said:


>


I'm dizzy just looking at her.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo

only in Canada...


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 201845


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## PamfromTx

Howdy, @Chris P Bacon !   How's life treating you as of late?   Happy New Year !


----------



## Chris P Bacon

PamfromTx said:


> Howdy, @Chris P Bacon !   How's life treating you as of late?   Happy New Year !


Hiya, Ms Pam, life's been super duper for me, I wish the same for you. Muchas gracias!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

Chris P Bacon said:


> Hiya, Ms Pam, life's been super duper for me, I wish the same for you. Muchas gracias!


Ohhh, I hope you found a senorita to keep you warm.  @Chris P Bacon


----------



## Mizmo

Moose and Timmies...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Chris P Bacon

PamfromTx said:


> Ohhh, I hope you found a senorita to keep you warm.  @Chris P Bacon


No, no señorita yet but it's not cold here either so I'm faring pretty well.
It's too easy to fall in love, for me. I'd have too much trouble to choose just
one but even here, that's kind of the rules of the game. I'm just having fun
volunteering and finding my way around. I did get a chance to play Santa
for Christmas, so that was quite a bit of fun. The kids here are amazing but
the poverty is something else again. Still, it's been quite a lovely time so far.


----------



## PamfromTx

Chris P Bacon said:


> No, no señorita yet but it's not cold here either so I'm faring pretty well.
> It's too easy to fall in love, for me. I'd have too much trouble to choose just
> one but even here, that's kind of the rules of the game. I'm just having fun
> volunteering and finding my way around. I did get a chance to play Santa
> for Christmas, so that was quite a bit of fun. The kids here are amazing but
> the poverty is something else again. Still, it's been quite a lovely time so far.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 201949


Love this!


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne

Did you ever feel like saying Bite Me World?


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Bwahahahaha!    *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose

crepe doll


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo

Bored Thinker


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish

RadishRose said:


> crepe doll
> View attachment 202198


It's beautiful, kind of reminds me of when Scarlett O'Hara made a dress and hat from the curtains


----------



## Tish

*So graceful. *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 202324


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Too funny. *


----------



## Meanderer

You knew Betty White really loved her wax figure when she decided to color-coordinate outfits for photo op.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Meanderer

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 202446


THIS IS NOT TO BE TAKEN SERIOUSLY!


----------



## Lewkat

Meanderer said:


> THIS IS NOT TO BE TAKEN SERIOUSLY!


Ya think?  lol.


----------



## Meanderer

Lewkat said:


> Ya think?  lol.


You'd be surprised.....


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Ruthanne

Chris P Bacon said:


>


I know exactly how that cat feels!


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## PamfromTx

Chris P Bacon said:


> View attachment 202504


You silly guy!!!  lol


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose

150 year old corner piano


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pinky

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 202586


This is actually a brilliant idea!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish

*When my OCD kicks in.  *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*What the...?*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tish

*Yep, some mothers do have them.   *


----------



## Mizmo

View attachment 202905


----------



## RadishRose

Tish said:


> *Yep, some mothers do have them.  *
> View attachment 203224


Wow, and mine just used to go down to the train tracks and put coins on the rails.


----------



## Mizmo

Tish said:


> *Yep, some mothers do have them.  *
> View attachment 203224



yep they do....can't help but wonder what he is trying to achieve


----------



## RadishRose

Not all _that_ funny...Mr. Minister of Economic Development and Jobs in Manitoba Canada!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86

I just wanted a nail trim.


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tish

*Fail!*


----------



## Mizmo

the height of sarcasm


----------



## horseless carriage

OK, you can move in with me, but only bring what you can fit in the car!


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tish

*Another Fail   *


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Davey Do

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 203644


Perhaps her braille book?


----------



## Mizmo

She could have holes cut out in the mask.....

I have a friend who wears a hoodie , huge double mask , sun glasses and gloves every time she goes out. ..even in the summer 
absolutely paranoid !!


----------



## Davey Do

Mizmo said:


> I have a friend who wears a hoodie , huge double mask , sun glasses and gloves every time she goes out. ..even in the summer
> absolutely paranoid !!


Perhaps she's merely in a witness protection program.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo

not me  .......


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## Tish

*lol too cute.*


----------



## mellowyellow

What's wrong with my tomatoes? Can't seem to get them to fruit


----------



## Gaer

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 203448


Ruthann, Thank you for posting that!  
WOW!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Davey Do

Pappy said:


> View attachment 203933


----------



## Pink Biz

*Keith Richards in harness & mother Doris out for a walk, 1945

*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo

12 or 13 
give it time...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz

Lawn mower with air conditioning, 1950


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz

A couple shares a cigarette holder made for two. Photo by Yale Joel. (1954)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx

I haven't been able to post images in here for a couple of weeks and don't understand why.  I am not going to worry about it; but do miss posting funnies.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RFW




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Tish

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 204452


I have the same problem Marie


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 204724


That is so funny!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo

PamfromTx said:


> That is so funny!



Glad you think so.
I sent to a friend and she said what is so funny about the vase...she just didn't see it
she is ten years younger so I thought maybe I was having an old lady hallucination or sumthin..


----------



## PamfromTx

Mizmo said:


> Glad you think so.
> I sent to a friend and she said what is so funny about the vase...she just didn't see it
> she is ten years younger so I thought maybe I was having an old lady hallucination or sumthin..
> View attachment 204747


Well, it made me smile and giggle.  Thank you.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 204680
> View attachment 204679


I'm glad that I wasn't around during that period of time!!!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 204771


It looks like the mother does not want to let go of her son.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo

PamfromTx said:


> It looks like the mother does not want to let go of her son.




Wot a horrible wedding photo. The other Mommee doesn't look too happy either...groom isn't sure...pretty bride..


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## john19485

This is the person that rides with me, I value his advice, my wife sets in back when she comes. ( Just kidding)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## john19485

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 204979


My Book is for sale on Amazon!!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## RadishRose

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 205052


----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 205052


----------



## Tish




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 205052


----------



## Ruthanne

Tish said:


> View attachment 205097


We have them here too...


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 205273


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## dseag2

Pappy said:


> View attachment 205648


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## dseag2

Chris P Bacon said:


> View attachment 206016


So timely!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Pappy said:


> View attachment 206073


Coffee and jelly beans ... Breakfast of champions!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Pardon me sir. I’d like to talk to you about your truck warranty.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## mellowyellow

You know it's hot when.............


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Snow74

Pappy said:


> View attachment 206531


You forgot the part about picking blueberries in that snow….


----------



## Tish

mellowyellow said:


> You know it's hot when.............
> 
> View attachment 206503


Reminds me of my trip to Parkes, it really did get that hot.


----------



## Tish

Pappy said:


> View attachment 206531


That's hilarious


----------



## Tish




----------



## mellowyellow

Tish said:


> Reminds me of my trip to Parkes, it really did get that hot.


Same thing happened to us in Cowra when we went to see where 1,104 Japanese prisoners of war attempted to escape from the prison camp, it was well over 50C that day.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## charry




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

mellowyellow said:


> Same thing happened to us in Cowra when we went to see where 1,104 Japanese prisoners of war attempted to escape from the prison camp, it was well over 50C that day.


Oh, I  believe it.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Meanwhile in Australia.*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Chris P Bacon said:


> View attachment 207179


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## horseless carriage

Do you like Ham Sandwich?


----------



## RadishRose

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 207204View attachment 207205View attachment 207206View attachment 207207View attachment 207208
> Do you like Ham Sandwich?


Yes. I would like one right now.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


>


Amen, RadishRose...saw  him in person in the V of K (Valley of the Kings)  while we were in Egypt. Quite impressive, you got that right.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Snow74

our Mishka at the Groomers


----------



## RadishRose

Liberty said:


> Amen, RadishRose...saw  him in person in the V of K (Valley of the Kings)  while we were in Egypt. Quite impressive, you got that right.


What a thrill it must have been to visit that place!


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Pu[[y wants a slide installed.  *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## horseless carriage

When you've got to go, you've got to go!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## squatting dog

Tish said:


> View attachment 207723


Besides the gators of course, we here in Florida occasionally have sharks swimming down the road.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## charry




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 208042


----------



## Tish

*Bwahaha!   *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Chris P Bacon

No, it wasn't _my_ colonoscopy, lest you wonder.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Mizmo

This made me smile...


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> *Bwahaha!  *
> View attachment 208045


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Trila

Love it!!!!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Not a picture but still, it’s funny!


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/sr58gv


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## charry




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Pappy said:


> View attachment 208484


@Pappy, that one needs a groan emoji hahaha


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Snow74

Hurry up not waiting all day wearing this stupid coat


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon

​




… or maybe now it does!


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Former service member? You’ll get this one!


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pappy

The last thing I heard him say was: Hold my beer..


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 208723


A few phone books could have been a big help to this poor gal!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RFW

Paco Dennis said:


>


That happened to me once. And yes, I had the same reaction.


----------



## RFW

Chris P Bacon said:


> View attachment 208655


It's gonna be a grandbang.


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 208723


You crack me up!!!


----------



## PamfromTx

Lol


----------



## Pappy




----------



## 1955




----------



## charry




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

Paco Dennis said:


>


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

I'm a 9.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 209176
> 
> I'm a 9.


I'm a 5


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy

Have your figured it out yet?


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Flarbalard

Paco Dennis said:


>


Would someone please be kind enough to explain this?


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 209665


*LMAO
 *


----------



## Tish




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 209665


ROFLOL


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis

Flarbalard said:


> Would someone please be kind enough to explain this?


I have no idea!


----------



## Pink Biz

*CAPTCHA is getting harder!

*


----------



## Flarbalard

Paco Dennis said:


> I have no idea!


Gotcha.  Thanks.


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## charry




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo

just cute !


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 210280


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Paco Dennis

Embarrassing


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## win231




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo

*Conga Line*


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## charry




----------



## Chris P Bacon

​


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Chris P Bacon

RadishRose said:


>


I *NEED* one of those, today!


----------



## RadishRose

Chris P Bacon said:


> I *NEED* one of those, today!


Go down to Walmart and see if they have this, for starters!


----------



## Chris P Bacon

RadishRose said:


> Go down to Walmart and see if they have this, for starters!


It’s the thought that counts and I truly do appreciate your kind thought.
But Walmart just doesn’t seem to have caught on very well yet, in Ecuador.
Still, your heart is made of gold, I’m sure!


----------



## RadishRose

Chris P Bacon said:


> It’s the thought that counts and I truly do appreciate your kind thought.
> But Walmart just doesn’t seem to have caught on very well yet, in Ecuador.
> Still, your heart is made of gold, I’m sure!


Oh gosh, I forgot where you are!


----------



## Tish

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 210514


That's me 100%, those things give me the heebee jeebees.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

RadishRose said:


> Oh gosh, I forgot where you are!


No worries, that same thing happens to me all the time!


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Tish said:


> That's me 100%, those things give me the heebee jeebees.


Heebee, sheebee, theybee, weebee!
  Gee, bees! Smoke bees, get buzzed!


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Tish said:


> View attachment 210565


​


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 210568


Did anyone ask if you had it in a different color or with the door opening from the right instead?
People are funny, except for when they’re not. Still, I think anyone can see that truth there!


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Iit, when you play hard to get, mon cheri!​


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Geezer Garage

You need a machine for that?



Chris P Bacon said:


> I *NEED* one of those, today!


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Geezer Garage said:


> You need a machine for that?


Sure, why not? YOLO, ya know?


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Best buzz ever? Smoke bees!


----------



## Trila

Tom 86 said:


> View attachment 208967


I had to steal this one!!!!


----------



## Trila

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 208981


I laughed so hard, I may have hurt myself!!!!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## charry




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## MMinSoCal

Chris P Bacon said:


>


@Chris P Bacon I haven’t stopped laughing!


----------



## dseag2

Chris P Bacon said:


> But Walmart just doesn’t seem to have caught on very well yet, in Ecuador.


How lucky you are!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Chris P Bacon

The Fun Bunch at age - Ours!


----------



## Mizmo

Orange buddies...cute


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon

If you played in one of these as a child, you're in the right forum!


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Just the same as me, cats are easily amused.


----------



## Tish

RadishRose said:


>


That is so cool


----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Tish said:


> View attachment 210900


I had to look twice. I thought that that might have been Gene Simmons' cat!


----------



## Tish

Pappy said:


> View attachment 210765


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## dseag2

Paco Dennis said:


>


----------



## dseag2

Chris P Bacon said:


> I had to look twice. I thought that that might have been Gene Simmons' cat!


Or Gene Simmons!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

This is so true, at least in our family it was.  Too funny!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

Usually a good idea. Shame we have to be told this..


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Are you talking to me?*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon

More ...​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

Blue Oyster Cult sang a song called Godzilla.


----------



## Tish

*  No idea what he is doing.*


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## win231




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Mizmo

Let's go diving....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

Mizmo said:


> Let's go diving....
> 
> View attachment 211711


I’ve gotta pee….


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Too funny   *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo

Don't throw away your masks.....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RFW




----------



## RFW




----------



## dseag2

Chris P Bacon said:


> View attachment 211705


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 208639


This is me today.  lol

I had to get up super early so the plumber could replace the kitchen faucets.


----------



## RFW

RubyK said:


>


I will never be able to unsee that.


----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> *Too funny  *
> View attachment 211761


The hairdo looks alot like Hillary Clinton's.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RFW

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 212059


What a paradox.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*LOL*


----------



## RFW

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 212063


Even has a perfect poker face.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## dseag2




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo

Taking baby for a ride......


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RFW




----------



## win231




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Very strange.   *


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Mizmo

Tish said:


> *Very strange.  *
> View attachment 212227


That's a weird one...can't imagine..needs a title


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RFW

Pappy said:


> View attachment 212244


Yeahhh my dude.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MMinSoCal

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 212164


To be fair, what would the cameraman say if the network logo is that of CNN's?


----------



## RubyK

This cartoon always cracks me up when I see that big guy coming through the door.


----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## PamfromTx

RubyK said:


>


----------



## RubyK




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

MMinSoCal said:


> To be fair, what would the cameraman say if the network logo is that of CNN's?


I don't really know at this moment...  I'm not into any of the news shows as I don't subscribe to them anymore.  Just posted something funny.


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## RFW

Chris P Bacon said:


> View attachment 212305


I love me some good puns.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Chris P Bacon

RFW said:


> I love me some good puns.


Thank you! I may be just a pig but I’m also a ham, at heart!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne

Ruthanne said:


> I don't really know at this moment...  I'm not into any of the news shows as I don't subscribe to them anymore.  Just posted something funny.


@MMinSoCal I'm so sorry you can't seem to find your sense of humor in the humor section here.


----------



## MMinSoCal

Ruthanne said:


> @MMinSoCal I'm so sorry you can't seem to find your sense of humor in the humor section here.


@Ruthanne Not true, but if that’s your opinion, ok.  I thought SF is no-politics, but your “funny and humorous” post certainly insinuates it.  No worries. SF is also open to opinions, and this is mine! Peace.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Chris P Bacon

​


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Chicken fight!


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## RFW

Chris P Bacon said:


>


They'll have a bright future at KFC.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis

LOL


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 212396


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RFW




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## timoc

RadishRose said:


>



"Crow's Nest!"  "Crow's Nest!"  "We'll never all fit into it, it's only like a big bucket!"


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RFW




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

PS.  I come to the humor forum to try to make people laugh and not to debate and won't debate with anyone here. so bring on the funny business.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Kaila

RadishRose said:


>


I love that one!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RFW




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> PS.  I come to the humor forum to try to make people laugh and not to debate and won't debate with anyone here. so bring on the funny business.


I was thinking the same thing, @Ruthanne.  I prefer laughing and making others laugh.


----------



## Tish

*And the Darwin award goes to this guy!*


----------



## RFW

Tish said:


> *And the Darwin award goes to this guy!*
> View attachment 213024


Who does that???


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

RFW said:


> Who does that???


The recipient of a Darwin award.


----------



## Tish

Pappy said:


> View attachment 213038


----------



## Tish




----------



## RFW

Tish said:


> The recipient of a Darwin award.


Looks like he made it out, not worse for wear but RIP his backyard.


----------



## Kaila

RFW said:


> Looks like he made it out, not worse for wear but RIP his backyard.


That *wasn't you, * @RFW  ?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RFW

Kaila said:


> That *wasn't you, * @RFW  ?


No campfire in my backyard, that's for sure.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*Sugar rush. *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Paco Dennis

It's a doll.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

RubyK said:


>


----------



## Tish

Paco Dennis said:


> It's a doll.


A very well endowed one.


----------



## Tish

*Bwahaha! *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

*Seriously, I have no idea what he is shooting.*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Tish said:


> *Seriously, I have no idea what he is shooting.*
> View attachment 213466


Neither does he; nor does he care.


----------



## RFW

Tish said:


> *Seriously, I have no idea what he is shooting.*
> View attachment 213466


I was hoping this is fake but muzzle flashes check out so yeah. Another Darwin Awards frontrunner here.


----------



## RFW




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 213545


How true that is Lewkat. Totally disgusted at my grocery bill yesterday. $123.00 and no meat.


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## RadishRose

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 213570


My rubber bands are all over the drawer, not in a tidy bunch like here. I wonder how long it takes to get real..


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RFW

Pappy said:


> View attachment 213605


Oh don't we all...


----------



## Tish

RFW said:


> I was hoping this is fake but muzzle flashes check out so yeah. Another Darwin Awards frontrunner here.


Okay, time to caption it. My vote is "Hell on wheels!"


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RFW

Tish said:


> Okay, time to caption it. My vote is "Hell on wheels!"


Challenging. Give me a day and I might come up with something half as good.


----------



## Tish

RadishRose said:


> My rubber bands are all over the drawer, not in a tidy bunch like here. I wonder how long it takes to get real..


Mine too


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RFW




----------



## Tish

*This is so cool.*


----------



## Tish

RFW said:


>


Breaking Bed!


----------



## RFW

Maybe @Tish and some of you Australians can relate to this but I sure wouldn't want to bite a spider.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RFW




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RFW

Pappy said:


> View attachment 213699


This is a real phenomenon.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RFW




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

RFW said:


> Maybe @Tish and some of you Australians can relate to this but I sure wouldn't want to bite a spider.


  That's brilliant, a depressed spider.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

RFW said:


>


Mine used to go to the car to argue if they rolled up the windows we knew $hit was going down.


----------



## Tish

*Glass skipping? Whatever floats your boat.*


----------



## Chris P Bacon

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/funnyvideos/comments/thv6be
​


----------



## RFW

Pappy said:


> View attachment 213749


Death trap 2.0.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## jerry old

RadishRose said:


> My rubber bands are all over the drawer, not in a tidy bunch like here. I wonder how long it takes to get real..


Ha, the remedy to rubber bands becoming old and breaking when you try to use them is, is, wait for it:
put them in the freezer


----------



## RFW




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*New skill acquired during lockdown.  *


----------



## RadishRose

jerry old said:


> Ha, the remedy to rubber bands becoming old and breaking when you try to use them is, is, wait for it:
> put them in the freezer


thanks @jerry old !


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RFW




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RFW




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Tish




----------



## RFW

Tish said:


> View attachment 214154


Nobody escapes.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## RFW




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RFW

RadishRose said:


>


Can't tell who's working the hardest but it sure isn't the girl out front.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*No offense, Canucks! 

*


----------



## RubyK

Why are all these chairs dumped here?


----------



## RubyK

Moose on Roof


----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RFW




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo

Ain't that the truth.....


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 214330


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RFW




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RFW




----------



## Pappy




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RFW

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 214553


I just had to google that and apparently it's in Wyoming.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Our dog ran away three weeks ago, and then we’re got this email;


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## dseag2

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 214548


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

RubyK said:


> Why are all these chairs dumped here?


from a word on the sign, I found a company in Istanbul who make almost everything in the world. Take a look....

https://www.dnb.com/business-direct...sirketi.2de93b94ae8dd086378cfa19cd415337.html


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*No idea what she was trying to do.*


----------



## Mizmo

No story just a little weird table


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

Welcome to NJ.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## win231

Perspective:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

This is old and somewhat degraded, but I've been laughing at this for years. Especially the last few.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 215490


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## win231




----------



## win231




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 215666


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*You have to give him an A for trying.   *


----------



## squatting dog

View attachment 215887View attachment 215887


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*Awww, Bless.*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## charry




----------



## Tish

*What the?  *


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*Awww...*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*Awww, Bless.*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Saw that one coming   *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Aww, poor little guy.  *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## charry




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Aww, so sweet.  *


----------



## charry




----------



## Tish

*Too funny  *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Tish

*What the...?  *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

Ah, kids  Bless them


----------



## Marie5656

Deleted


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## mellowyellow




----------



## mellowyellow

Trump and Putin:  A love story


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 217091


'''


----------



## PamfromTx

Mizmo said:


> '''
> 
> View attachment 217949


So stinkin' cute!!!!  Hi back to you.  Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Geezer Garage

https://gm1.ggpht.com/NhToTXMqLbyrl...pIcB8mGXgAQ4oqq_bVHQBBHlXkCw=s0-l75-ft-l75-ft


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

@Geezer Garage  Forbidden is all we know


----------



## Tish

*Strange, very strange.*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx

Eating healthy again.




__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/826410600384482847/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 218231


I am so doing that tonight, it might get the barking out of her system too


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 218425


Yep, I'm going on their picnic.   
Hold up. I'm coming.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo

boys night out


----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*What ya doin?*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis

@Ruby


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella

Paco Dennis said:


> @Ruby



So it is! Tell me ... do you like my mustache?


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Tish

*Cuteness overload. *


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy

After giving it much thought, I decided to show you all a picture of me in the shower.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mellowyellow




----------



## Bella




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 219454


Bwahahaha! Pure gold.


----------



## Tish

*Just checking on you. *


----------



## Bella

Tish said:


> *Just checking on you. *
> View attachment 219458


I just love meerkats! Tish, have you watched Meerkat Manor?


----------



## Bella




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Tish

Ruby said:


> I just love meerkats! Tish, have you watched Meerkat Manor?


Yes, I absolutely love it.


----------



## Tish

*This cracks me up.

*


----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> *This cracks me up.
> 
> View attachment 219590*


OMG, Tish!!!  It looks like a man from my hometown.  I kid you not.   Minus the ears though.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> OMG, Tish!!!  It looks like a man from my hometown.  I kid you not.   Minus the ears though.


OMG That poor man


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

*And just like that the honeymoon is over.   *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo

old one


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*This is why most women won't leave fathers to babysit their children.  *


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## squatting dog

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 219896



Yep.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Pappy




----------



## squatting dog

Today, I identify as an EV. Counts doesn't it?


----------



## Tish

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 220023


----------



## Tish

Pappy said:


> View attachment 220175


*Me too!

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*What The.......? *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Fatherhood  *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 220578


----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Waiting for his mother to stop talking*


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

Pappy said:


> View attachment 220758


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 220997


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo

Pappy said:


> View attachment 221413


----------



## Tish




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Tish

*Just checking on you. *


----------



## Lewkat

Pappy said:


> View attachment 220953


This has to be in NJ.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## win231




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 221689


My family too.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Marie5656

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 221760


OK, ignoring the kilt for a minute...would be so cool if Vader was across the street


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## win231




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx

I wonder what we'd be like if we didn't have a sense of humor.  I enjoy laughing and making others laugh.  Life is too short!


----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


>


----------



## PamfromTx

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 222013


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Happy Victoria Day!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## win231




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Awww poor little thing.*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 222864


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

*Fatherhood, doing it right!   *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Not Australian.*


*Australian

*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer

Bud Light


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 223208


----------



## Tish

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 223236


----------



## Tish

*Don't bother asking me, I have no idea.    *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

Paco Dennis said:


>


Guilty!


----------



## Tish

*WT....?*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Paco Dennis said:


>


I saw this long ago and STILL fell for it!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

Paco Dennis said:


>


That is so cool, I love it ♥


----------



## Tish

*I have no idea what he is doing.*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## win231




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

Pappy said:


> View attachment 224008


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

win231 said:


>


That would be my sister's house!!!!!!!!!   We'd freeze when we'd stay at her house.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*The new improved cone of silence

*


----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> *The new improved cone of silence
> 
> View attachment 224295*


You nut!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*Nuh, I don't have a clue.*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## win231




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## win231

WHEN I RETIRE, I WILL HAVE A LITTLE HOUSE BY THE LAKE


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 224860


This would be cute for the Caption This forum.


----------



## dseag2

Pappy said:


> View attachment 223578


----------



## dseag2




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

Conserving Water In CA


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## win231




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes

His hair looks better than mine.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## bowmore

Tish said:


> View attachment 225492


I DARE HER TO DO THIS! FYI, both images are from Frogner Park in Oslo


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

Blue Light Special in aisle 4…….


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*I think it is trying to Yodel.  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=701644547582621


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=701644547582621


That is so cool.


----------



## Tish

*Darwin award winners! ( This is why women live longer than men)*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*You have to be kidding me. *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Right Now

Couldn't help myself, I'm laughing too hard! Look at the spelling of lose!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 226643


OMG, that hairdo looks like my sister's.


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> OMG, that hairdo looks like my sister's.


I'll have to save this to send it to her.   LOL   She's been wearing her hair like this for ages.   Awwww, I love her though,  bangs and all.


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## win231

Ever had a popsicle this bad?


----------



## win231




----------



## Tish

*Yep, one of those days.   *


----------



## PamfromTx

Won't post.  And it was so funny.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## win231

win231 said:


> Ever had a popsicle this bad?


Ya know what's worse than finding a worm in an apple?
Finding half a worm.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*Rough Neighbourhood.  *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## dobielvr

Pappy said:


> View attachment 227122


Had to read that one again!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 227174


I know that haircut, it's called the 3 bowls.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo

dobielvr said:


> Had to read that one again!


so did I but then I realized it was a joke...he never had a sister with that name


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose

Mizmo said:


> so did I but then I realized it was a joke...he never had a sister with that name


The other sister's name was Getsett.


----------



## Mizmo

RadishRose said:


> The other sister's name was Getsett.





RadishRose said:


> The other sister's name was Getsett.


And then the brothers.....Mark and Goh


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Making the best of it. *


----------



## Nathan

My wife's granddaughter posted this on FB:


----------



## RadishRose

Nathan said:


> My wife's granddaughter posted this on FB:
> 
> View attachment 227321


Too funny!


----------



## PamfromTx

Only women of a certain era will fully appreciate this.... *True story*.
A Michigan woman and her family were vacationing in a small New England town where Paul Newman and his family often visited.
One Sunday morning, the woman got up early to take a long walk. After a brisk five-mile hike, she decided to treat herself to a double-dip chocolate ice cream cone.
She hopped in the car, drove to the center of the village and went straight to the combination bakery/ice cream parlor. There was only one other patron in the store: Paul Newman, sitting at the counter having a doughnut and coffee.
The woman's heart skipped a beat as her eyes made contact with those famous baby-blue eyes. The actor nodded graciously and the star struck woman smiled demurely. Pull yourself together! She chides herself. You're a happily married woman with three children, you're forty-five years old, not a teenager!
The clerk filled her order and she took the double-dip chocolate ice cream cone in one hand and her change in the other. Then she went out the door, avoiding even a glance in Paul Newman's direction.
When she reached her car, she realized that she had a handful of change but her other hand was empty. Where's my ice cream cone? Did I leave it in the store? Back into the shop she went, expecting to see the cone still in the clerk's hand or in a holder on the counter or something! No ice cream cone was in sight.
With that, she happened to look over at Paul Newman. His face broke into his familiar, warm, friendly grin and he said to the woman,
"You put it in your purse."


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*How to stop your neighbor from jumping the fence and using your Trampoline.  *


----------



## RadishRose

I thought this only happened in old cartoons...


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pinky




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 227478


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy

Time to re-name the boat….


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 227674


----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


>


I'd slide right off of the passenger seat if my hubby was to drive this vehicle.


----------



## Tish

*I have no idea. *


----------



## Shalimar

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 227702


I see no humour in this man’s disfigurement.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Making the best of it.*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis

I Could Just Go For A Nice Can Of Isded Right Now​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## horseless carriage

Plumber's crack cleavage camouflage.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Come at Me, Bro!   *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis

A New Hobby? Alright​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Bwahahaha.*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## dobielvr

Pappy said:


> View attachment 228446


That's actually a great idea! 
I bet they sell a lot of them.


----------



## win231




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 228551


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

RadishRose said:


>


Wow, That is so cool.


----------



## Tish

@Pappy I will see your guardian angel and raise you mine.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Another reason women live longer than men.*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Crystal Metheny was arrested May 5, 2014 on a charge of shooting an offensive missile into a vehicle, according to public records from the Polk County Sheriff's Office. (Polk County Sheriff's Office)


----------



## CinnamonSugar

RadishRose said:


> Crystal Metheny was arrested May 5, 2014 on a charge of shooting an offensive missile into a vehicle, according to public records from the Polk County Sheriff's Office. (Polk County Sheriff's Office)


Huh?  I don’t get it


----------



## win231

Don't believe everything you see.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## timoc

RadishRose said:


>


*I'll bet *when he's sat in the garden, his wife, rather than shout him to come and get his dinner, she just gives his whiskers a good tug from the kitchen.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

CinnamonSugar said:


> Huh?  I don’t get it


It's the name.. *Crystal* meth, is a colorless form of d-methamphetamine, a powerful, highly addictive stimulant. The drug is illegal and can be highly dangerous. 

So, it would seem that Ms. Crystal here, is a dangerous woman.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 229941


Omg, this is funny!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 230273


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## debodun

Scene from the "Happy Days" episode 'Fonzie Takes an Eye Test'.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 230566


Number 10


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun

Is that frog trying to make a wish?


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 230993


  Amen.


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


>


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Don't you just love this bird's face?  I do!!!  It cracks me up.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 231002  Don't you just love this bird's face?  I do!!!  It cracks me up.


That look


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat

CinnamonSugar said:


> Huh?  I don’t get it


Look at her name.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarkinPhx

Too Soon ?


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## win231

LOL - reminded me of a first date years ago.  Her phone rang constantly during dinner & she answered it & chatted for 15-20 minutes each time.  When I didn't call her for several weeks, she called me & asked, _"Why haven't you called me?  I thought we got along great."_
I said,_ "You're not only rude, you're stupid as well."_


----------



## win231




----------



## Tish

RadishRose said:


>


That is so cool, I love it.


----------



## Tish

win231 said:


> LOL - reminded me of a first date years ago.  Her phone rang constantly during dinner & she answered it & chatted for 15-20 minutes each time.  When I didn't call her for several weeks, she called me & asked, _"Why haven't you called me?  I thought we got along great."_
> I said,_ "You're not only rude, you're stupid as well."_


I don't blame you, how rude of her.
I swear people are connected to their phones like their life depended on it.


----------



## Tish

win231 said:


>


----------



## Tish




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie

Looks like Our Home...


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

Gardenlover said:


> View attachment 231879


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Bella

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 232039


@Ruthanne - Madam, this is not funny! This is serious. I need an injection of this STAT!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo

I'm not sure about this one .... risky


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Bella said:


> @Ruthanne - Madam, this is not funny! This is serious. I need an injection of this STAT!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*Cannibals*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 232579




I want the GREEN one....


----------



## Marie5656

Mizmo said:


> I want the GREEN one....View attachment 232584


OK.....blue one for me LOL


----------



## Mizmo

Marie5656 said:


> OK.....blue one for me LOL


Meet ya at Midnight for takeoff


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Kaila

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 232579


I would like to reserve one in each color, so I can fly with whichever fits my mood at the time of flight!


----------



## Mizmo

Kaila said:


> I would like to reserve one in each color, so I can fly with whichever fits my mood at the time of flight!


Hmmm... green and blue gone....so better get in there and grab whats left but you know you can only fly one at a time. 
 Other peeps might want to join the SF Witches  Club.  You can return for exchange.


----------



## hawkdon

When do the Quidiche games begin??


----------



## Mizmo

hawkdon said:


> When do the Quidiche games begin??


Oh no games...strictly relaxation and wonder as we soar around the midnight sky..we are the good witches


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 232733


My kids used to swing around on my hill hoist all the time, it used to drive me insane.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 232961


California...


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

Look again.....


----------



## RadishRose

Look again....


----------



## Bella

The HOA Recently Threatened These People With A Fine If They Didn’t Hide Their Trash Cans. ​This Is Their Solution.​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Look close. It’s not what you think…


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Right Now




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Tish said:


> View attachment 233048


You crack me up Tish!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis

Google Maps Street View​


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## SeniorBen




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx

At first glance, I thought it was a roasted crocodile.  It's a baked bread.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lara

"oops, I did it again"


----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lara

Little Brother has Little Sister wrapped around his little finger. 
But who can resist that little guy


----------



## Ruthanne

L why


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Meanderer

Funnel vision....


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 233842


----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 233874


----------



## win231




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## win231




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis

No ticket, just a prayer.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy

Old photo of my family tree.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Lara




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


> Crystal Metheny was arrested May 5, 2014 on a charge of shooting an offensive missile into a vehicle, according to public records from the Polk County Sheriff's Office. (Polk County Sheriff's Office)


This reminds me of the Blues Brother's movie!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella

Shorts Are Now Deemed "Inappropriate" For Retail Counter Workers At USPS. ​Skorts Are Still OK.      ​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## win231




----------



## Pappy




----------



## win231




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## win231




----------



## win231

When the bakers made the wrong dough mix, they threw the batch in the dumpster, but they didn't think that the yeast would continue to make the dough rise once it was thrown away.


----------



## Right Now

Whatever you are thinking about doing....just DON'T!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx

grrr, can't post a video of a chicken chasing a pup.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## win231




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo

Good sandiwork !


----------



## Paco Dennis

Hey everyone, I am your new neighbor!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

RadishRose said:


>


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

@MrPants  Tried sending this to you.  Guess you have your door locked.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Paco Dennis

I know I look strange but don't be afraid.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

8-Year-Old Boy Is Crowned The Winner Of The 2022 US Kids’ Mullet Championship​


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Bella




----------



## PamfromTx

Bella said:


>


Nice socks !


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 235748


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## win231




----------



## Mizmo

Very very peculiar stance... .....


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella




----------



## Tish

Pappy said:


> View attachment 236603


Now that's my type of protein shake.


----------



## Tish

*It's not easy being green  *


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## win231

Let's get it done in one trip.


----------



## win231




----------



## win231




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo

win231 said:


> Let's get it done in one trip.





Insane !...so dangerous
 but at least they moved their licence plates up


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## dobielvr

Now, that's a pompadour lol.......^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Patek24

Deleted


----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> View attachment 237047


Eggzacktly


----------



## timoc

Bella said:


>


*I used to have* dozens of mirrors around the house, but I broke them all, now I've got 398 years of bad luck.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*I fit just fine*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *I fit just fine*
> View attachment 237150


Puss in bootsbox......


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish

timoc said:


> Puss in bootsbox......


LOL, Love it


----------



## Tish

*Ready for my walk.   *


----------



## Bella




----------



## OneEyedDiva

What is this mess she gave me?! I'm spitting it out! My son's first taste of bread and jelly. He came to love peanut butter and jelly sandwiches later on.

@Pecos


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## win231

Define "Bad Idea."


----------



## win231




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> View attachment 237431


"She said I'd feel great afterwards, that's what she said, well it's now afterwards, and I don't feel great."


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## win231




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## john19485

I'm the one with the switch blade , me and my men, were just fooling around ,taking our minds off, on the way back to Vietnam


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

I don’t know either. Guys got a burner fetish I guess:


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## win231




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Timetrvlr

When I was a kid, baling wire was the solution to every problem but we used Montgomery Ward catalogues in the outhouses.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## win231




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## win231




----------



## Tish

*Too Cute   *


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

**


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*It's mine, get your own.*


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## win231

1948 menu


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Tish




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## win231




----------



## Mizmo

Old one ...too cute


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Bella




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*What the? I don't want to know.  *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

I would never mess with this chicken….


----------



## Bella




----------



## Tish

*He has high hopes!*


----------



## win231




----------



## Pappy




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

Pappy said:


> View attachment 240890


----------



## Tish

*Don't know why Batman is at an ATM but even the bin fainted.  *


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

*I have no freaking idea*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## win231




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

Our local weather man.


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 241339


Great find!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Just taking a nap.*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Bella




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Batman in casual clothes *


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## win231




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

*Found a parking spot!*


----------



## Pappy

Our hurricane damage. We will rebuild.


----------



## PamfromTx

Pappy said:


> View attachment 241519


Hubby has two g-nephews that are terrors.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat

Stable surveillance.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Bella

An upset little patient after a visit to the dentist, 1920's.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Tish




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose

Gardenlover said:


> View attachment 243124


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Tish

Paco Dennis said:


>


Oh yes, I am so guilty of that.


----------



## Tish

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 243503


They leave no man behind or his armchair.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz

From the Fall Foliage collection...


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*Must keep the pipe dry.*


----------



## Bella

*Nurses Showing A Set Of Newly Born Triplets To A Surprised Father In A New York City Hospital, 1946.*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## NorthernLight

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 244457


I once babysat a neighbor teenager's new kitten, while he and his family went out for a couple of hours. I promptly lost the kitten, and had half the neighborhood looking for her. The boy came home, and I had to admit the terrible truth to him. 

He and I spent some more time looking for her. Just at the moment he said, "No, she's not here," we heard a mew and there she was, all sleepy looking. No idea where she'd been!


----------



## win231




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## ronaldj

worked in yard, helped a friend, ect.ect.ect. wrong place. sorry


----------



## Tish




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Bella




----------



## PamfromTx

Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Right Now

Sorry fellow females, but this is...funny, and true!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz

Whaaaat?!


----------



## Tish

*Seriously? *


----------



## BC Flash

Cabbage head???


----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz

6


----------



## Tish




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Pappy said:


> View attachment 245255


The bride looks like she’s having second thoughts lol


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Bella

​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis

It's Scrabble time!!!


----------



## Bella




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Bretrick

Greater Glider


----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Bella




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Mizmo

computer man going nowhere ....


----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Tish




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 247321


I have to admit that took me a minute.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pappy

..


----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Bretrick

Western Grey Kangaroo
"I see you"


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

*What The...?  Some mothers do have them.
Wall 1 human 0*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis

The good old days.


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pappy




----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> View attachment 247908


This lady has a novel way of sourcing fish for her chip-shop.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## timoc

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 248013


"Ha-a-a-a-a-rry, are we there yet, I need a pee."


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## timoc

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 248086


"No, no, no, Tess, I think the word we are looking for, is_* you*_."


----------



## timoc

RadishRose said:


>


"I don't know what you are all laughing at, it's your dinner that he's beggered."


----------



## timoc

Paladin1950 said:


> View attachment 248193


"Well, I'd rather a lovely nurse with a very steady hand give me the jab, than use your method, Mr Shaky spear, so there."


----------



## timoc

Paladin1950 said:


> View attachment 248196


"You'd of thought that he would of had a shave before having his picture took, wouldn't you?"


----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> View attachment 248299





Farrah Nuff said:


>


"But when the internet goes down, it's forward thinking."


----------



## timoc

Ken N Tx said:


>


"No, Daisy, you can't go to the disco, 'cause you'll spend the entire time with your head out of the skylight."


----------



## Pappy




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pappy




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Tish

oldpop said:


>


Nearly missed that dog lol


----------



## Tish

*Yt started with "Hold my beer."*


----------



## Bella

Albert Einstein Wearing Fuzzy Slippers, 1950's​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## oldpop

Tish said:


> Nearly missed that dog lol


lol Me too.


----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## timoc

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 248615


"I'm not very popular with the farmer, he only gets a thimble-full of milk from me."


----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950

When the Edmonton Oilers were playing in an empty arena during Covid.


----------



## Tish

*At least he is Patriotic.  *


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## PamfromTx

Why give her flowers when you can give her churros?​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Tish

*Fail!*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## win231

Funny illusion created by mirror in counter.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## win231

Tish said:


> View attachment 249094


^^^^^  Reaction to another Covid Booster Recommendation.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 249215


*Just wait until Easter, Big Boy. LOL!!*


----------



## Tish

win231 said:


> ^^^^^  Reaction to another Covid Booster Recommendation.


Good One!


----------



## Tish

*I have no idea what he was trying to do.   *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950

**


----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose

Paladin1950 said:


> View attachment 249461


I still love them


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose

Life is not fair


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Making the best of it.*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Bella

Pappy said:


> View attachment 249387


Thanks for this @Pappy! It's just what I needed. I love... _puppies!_


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## PamfromTx

This made me laugh !!!   It is so true; I'm totally confused with the Christmas movies that my husband insists I watch with him.  Hubby loves watching these movies.

I'll ask my hubby if we have watched a particular movie and he'll reply, "No, it the same actor/actress from the other movie we watched."


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 249961


Einstein !!!


----------



## Pink Biz

PamfromTx said:


> Einstein !!!


Yep!


----------



## DebraMae

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 249954



 There's always rice cakes if you prefer styrofoam.


----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 249930


Not me, but my mom had a beaut.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Bella




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## debodun

Seniors driving at night


----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## NorthernLight

Ha ha, that's how I feel about coloring!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950

When I was a kid, I always wondered what a photon torpedo was.


----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

I love this pic!  Just had to repost.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Tish

*And just like that, the car committed suicide.*


----------



## debodun

Car pool!


----------



## PamfromTx

Reminds me of my husband's only sibling (a sister); she would regift me her old gifts.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NorthernLight

Poor little kitties!


----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Paladin1950

RadishRose said:


>


I actually saw a man on an elevator in Manhattan doing the very same thing. Instead of having the pencil over one ear, he had it balancing between his nose and lips.


----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## NorthernLight

No way! My cat looked right at me and told me how much he'd missed me. Meow meow meow.


----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 251099


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## win231




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## win231

^^^^ Reminded me of a cute one:
Three psychiatrists are talking about their jobs.
One says: "People are always coming to us with their problems, but we have no one to go to with our own problems. Since we are all professionals, why don't we hear each other out right now?"
The first psychiatrist says: "I'm a compulsive shopper & I'm deeply in debt, so I overbill patients as often as I can."
The second psychiatrist says: "I have a drug problem that's out of control, and I frequently write false prescriptions for my patients so I can get the drugs."
The third psychiatrist says: "I know it's wrong, but no matter how hard I try, I just can't keep a secret."


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## RadishRose

Vadermobile


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis

Well, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Tish

*@Gary O' care to explain?*


----------



## Gary O'

Tish said:


>


Nice try

But this Santy would break something trying that


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950

NEVER SAY NEVER AGAIN 1983


----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo

*crazy !!!*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## win231




----------



## Tish




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Mizmo

This one kinda gave me the creeps..


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656

Mizmo said:


> This one kinda gave me the creeps..
> 
> View attachment 251756


*Yeah...but now I want one.  LOL*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo

sooo cute.....


----------



## win231

in 1970


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## RadishRose

bear back riders?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Tish

Mean while in Australia.


----------



## Nemo2

Tish said:


> Mean while in Australia.
> View attachment 252202


Goanna stew for dinner?


----------



## Paladin1950

All time favorite Christmas movie, the 1951 version of _A Christmas Carol _(_Scrooge_, in the U.K.)


----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Mizmo

Lunch with the Birds


----------



## Tish

*Meanwhile in Australia.*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## NorthernLight

I'd worry!


----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## win231

I was bored, so I resurfaced my driveway & painted one of my cars.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RubyK




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Tish

*Yep, some mothers do have them.  *


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Mizmo

A Visit To The Zoo


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*How to be a complete jerk.   *


----------



## debodun

Ken N Tx said:


>


Now THAT'S a Conehead.


----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Flarbalard

RadishRose said:


>


Anyone know what kind of a parrot that is?


----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lawrence00

It's time


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

*Another reason to buy a Ute.*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## win231

LOL - size comparison.  Kevin Hart, Shaquille O'Neil, Yao Ming


----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Tish

*He hasn't got a care in the world.  *


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Paladin1950

Remembering Hammer Horror movies. and the great Peter Cushing.


----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

Paco Dennis said:


>


@Gary O' Stop scaring the children.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Nemo2

Paco Dennis said:


>


1997, went to a rodeo in the tiny town of Bengough, Saskatchewan  -  attendees came from larger areas in Sask/Alberta.

They had Mutton Busting during the interval.....boys falling off everywhere.......then......this one little girl gets on, and _hangs_ on...the entire length of the field, with a look of total determination on her face......the audience got to its feet, and there were more cheers than for any other event.


----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Allergy Advertisement.  *


----------



## Sassycakes

View attachment 254153


----------



## Bella




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Tish

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 254903


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paladin1950

Tish said:


> View attachment 254950


Miss Brodie, I remember you in your younger days.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz

*Twas the night before Christmas and...

*


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo

*THAT NAUGHTY RELATIVE*


----------



## Paladin1950

I loved the "British Music Invasion", of the 60's, but there was at least one band that I wasn't a fan of, so _I'm Telling You Now_, I won't _Do the Freddie!_


----------



## Paladin1950

I wasn't a fan. Why listen to _Daydream Believer_, when I could be listening to _Hey Jude _or _Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band_?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## -Oy-

Hehe


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Lawrence00

When I cook


----------



## Farrah Nuff

I dunno, might be a scam!


----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Farrah Nuff

Paladin1950 said:


> View attachment 255864


The Lord giveth and The Lord taketh away.  Job 1:21


----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paladin1950

2 Giraffes in the Bronx Zoo.


----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 256136


Brilliant!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

Can you see an animal?


----------



## Nemo2

Pappy said:


> Can you see an animal?
> 
> View attachment 256146


The whale, the quokka or the giraffe?


----------



## Pinky

Pappy said:


> Can you see an animal?
> 
> View attachment 256146


Yes .. a giraffe.


----------



## NorthernLight

I saw one! Unbelievable, as I'm usually not very observant.


----------



## Bella

My 81-Year-Old Grandma Didn't Look Close Enough At The Sweater She Bought For Xmas This Year.​


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Bella said:


> My 81-Year-Old Grandma Didn't Look Close Enough At The Sweater She Bought For Xmas This Year.​



Birds do it, bees do it, even Santa’s reindeers do it, it seems!   🫢


----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Nemo2

Paladin1950 said:


> View attachment 256223


"I said you _looked_ like an egg, Sir,’ Alice gently explained. ‘And some eggs are very pretty, you know’ she added, hoping to turn her remark into a sort of a compliment..


----------



## Pappy

Nemo2 said:


> The whale, the quokka or the giraffe?


The giraffe.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Nemo2

Pappy said:


> The giraffe.


Can't pull one over on you eh?


----------



## Marie5656

**


----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Tish

Pappy said:


> Can you see an animal?
> 
> View attachment 256146


Yup, it's the tall one on the right.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Pinky said:


> Yes .. a giraffe.


ditto


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paladin1950

Don't blame me for this picture. It was inspired by a famous Christmas poem. 'Tis the season to be jolly!


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Paladin1950 said:


> Don't blame me for this picture. It was inspired by a famous Christmas poem. 'Tis the season to be jolly!
> View attachment 256421


Snake's gotta eat, same as people.
There aren't snake supermarkets, after all.


----------



## Lewkat

Paladin1950 said:


> View attachment 256223


Eggactly!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

Paco Dennis said:


>


I think they're geese.


----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paladin1950

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reptilicus


----------



## Paladin1950

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Giant_Claw


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella

Dad humor that no one should have to endure.​

​


----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Tish

MarkinPhx said:


> View attachment 256657


----------



## Tish




----------



## Nemo2




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 256755


'at right there is a new level of Redneck!!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## RadishRose

Paladin1950 said:


> View attachment 256507
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reptilicus


----------



## RadishRose

Nemo2 said:


>


Incredible! Thrilling to watch. The skillful dancing is mesmerizing.


----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

Nemo2 said:


>


Haha The hot sand dance


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pappy

Paladin1950 said:


> View attachment 257058


Showing this to my daughter. She hates Lima beans.


----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paladin1950

Pappy said:


> View attachment 257377


I like John Lennon and Capt. Kirk, so I'm thinking that the good captain is screaming at whatever sound is coming out of Yoko's mouth.


----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Hoover that rye bread! 

*


----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## win231




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*Santa down-under*


----------



## Right Now




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paladin1950

Can you guess who is from which country? From left to right: Whit Bissell, Rod Taylor, Tom Helmore, Sebastian Cabot, & Alan Young. All died in the US, except for Sebastian Cabot, who passed away in Canada.


----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Nemo2

Paladin1950 said:


> Can you guess who is from which country? From left to right: Whit Bissell, Rod Taylor, Tom Helmore, Sebastian Cabot, & Alan Young. All died in the US, except for Sebastian Cabot, who passed away in Canada.
> View attachment 257898


I know Rod Taylor was Australian......I recall he had a TV series called _Hong Kong_ ........he got into a real life fight in a bar there, had the crap beaten out of him and later said that he momentarily confused himself with the character he portrayed.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

Pappy said:


> View attachment 257929


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*They are so cute *


----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*The ultimate Lazy dog. *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Nemo2

Pappy said:


> View attachment 258680


Canadian beer.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paladin1950

After I posted this, I noticed they were wearing uniforms that said USA on them. Makes no difference. We still laugh.


----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## NorthernLight

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 258804


I knew a woman who still displayed her wedding picture. Only she'd replaced the man's face with that of a famous actor.


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Nemo2

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 259066


Southern Tanzania, early 1988..........driving along the road, two small boys with a spade throwing sand/dirt into a pothole as vehicles approached.....coins thrown to them......I wondered if they shoveled it out again after the cars/trucks passed by.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne

I've asked Matrix to close this thread as he does not like them getting so very long. 

Try using this brand new thread for your funny things:  https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/members-funny-pictures-2-in-2023.78080/


----------

